# HYNAS & CARS



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

lets start a toic dedicated to the HYNAS & CARS
they deserve it,thats WHATS ALL ABOUT!!!!


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

its about cars & ASS
we can all relate to this


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 2 2008, 09:11 PM~9852001
> *lets start a toic dedicated to the HYNAS & CARS
> they deserve it,thats WHATS ALL ABOUT!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea. Now post some flickz


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Feb 2 2008, 11:36 PM~9852867
> *Yea. Now post some flickz
> *


x2


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Feb 2 2008, 10:36 PM~9852867
> *Yea. Now post some flickz
> *


x3 why would you start a topic with no pics?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Feb 3 2008, 03:01 AM~9853263
> *x3 why would you start a topic with no pics?
> *


starttopicwithoutpicsowned :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Here Ill start :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Feb 3 2008, 08:36 PM~9856025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


girl need more ass


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love this pic one of my favs :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Feb 3 2008, 02:47 PM~9856079
> *girl need more ass
> *


 i hear ya


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 09:08 PM~9856202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 09:10 PM~9856215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn she thick as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

lets keep them hoes cummun


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9853354
> *Here Ill start  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


great start


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 04:52 PM~9863399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 02:05 PM~9856173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE TO SEE MORE PICS OF HER


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 03:52 PM~9863399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 03:56 PM~9863422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she's bad


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 3 2008, 09:00 PM~9858169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9866657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 09:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 02:08 PM~9856202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :0 Can I get this taco to go uffin: uffin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

love them hynas


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9866657
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Feb 9 2008, 06:56 AM~9901356
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Yeah WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

I know it's not a car but......


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 3 2008, 09:00 PM~9858169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yum-yum
i want her to piss on me also


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

valle to the top


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

valle to the top


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

Im ready for my photo shot
:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Feb 9 2008, 05:56 AM~9901356
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


DAMN :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 11 2008, 08:19 PM~9920071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

[:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :around: DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 11 2008, 08:19 PM~9920071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theone on the far left looks like lunch meat :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Feb 3 2008, 03:11 PM~9855833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE R DUCKS! :no: :nicoderm: hno: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:36 PM~9856350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 8 2008, 11:50 PM~9900593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Mar 26 2008, 05:28 PM~10263116
> *:worship: damn who is this
> *


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love them COCHINAS.......
MAS SUSIAS..... :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love them COCHINAS.......
MAS SUSIAS..... :biggrin:


----------



## pimpjuice (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Mar 28 2008, 10:03 PM~10281431
> *love them COCHINAS.......
> MAS SUSIAS..... :biggrin:
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmm thats nice


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 07:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do u get them black looking grills?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SOME MORE


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THE SEMA SHOW IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

gotta go, ima go fuck my wife right now :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 29 2008, 01:12 AM~10282312
> *gotta go, ima go fuck my wife right now :biggrin:
> *



THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN THIS IS A GOOD THREAD HELP KEEP IT ON THE FIRST PAGE :thumbsup: 


I KNOW ALL YOU HORN DOGS GOT SOME GOOD PICS


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9853354
> *Here Ill start  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell of a start :0 :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Mar 28 2008, 10:02 PM~10281412
> *love them COCHINAS.......
> MAS SUSIAS..... :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## havee64 (May 31, 2007)

qww


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:05 PM~9856181
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Goddam!! WHERE WOULD WE BE WITHOUT OUR HYNAS!!
GOD BLESS THIS THREAD! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Mar 28 2008, 10:02 PM~10281412
> *love them COCHINAS.......
> MAS SUSIAS..... :biggrin:
> *



SUSIA,NALGONA,COCHINA QUE MAS?
P


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT .....


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 30 2008, 10:21 AM~10289176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 30 2008, 08:04 AM~10288827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 3 2008, 10:41 AM~10325804
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXIS (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 3 2008, 11:41 AM~10325804
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Daminit, homeboys been working on his tail end :around:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 4 2008, 08:19 AM~10333156
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: MORE PLEASE!!!


----------



## redtahoe (Mar 31, 2008)

this right here is what its all about f the trophies give me the naked chicks modeling ya hear meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 4 2008, 07:19 AM~10333156
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GO RAIDERS!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 move the blanket


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Feb 4 2008, 03:14 PM~9863583
> *LIKE TO SEE MORE PICS OF HER
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

NICE TOPIC


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is gonna be the STICKIEST topics ever.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q221/ba...e20Piercing.jpg


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 6 2008, 08:49 AM~10347060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 10 2008, 08:12 AM~10380840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i c some guts peeking :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 6 2008, 09:49 AM~10347060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Raider1911 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 29 2008, 01:04 AM~10282295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



These are like the whole "girl next door thang" real beauty!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raider1911_@Apr 13 2008, 07:40 PM~10408187
> *These are like the whole "girl next door thang"  real beauty!
> *


X 209----- MAN THAT CHICK WAS FINE !!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MY CAR WAS LOOKIN KINDA NICE TO ---- LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

we got this baby in norte carolina


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

we got this hynas in norte carolina


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Apr 14 2008, 11:55 AM~10412910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAMN CHOLE IS FINE!!!!! SHE IS ONE FINE PIECE OF MEAT!!! YOU GOT ANY MORE OF HER? :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 3 2008, 02:41 PM~10325804
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, hell naw....


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 6 2008, 09:49 AM~10347060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmm....I'll take some HOTT COCO hold the ICE-T!


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 3 2008, 11:41 AM~10325804
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF.... :0


----------



## MAGO64 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAGO64_@Apr 20 2008, 08:18 PM~10462426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 20 2008, 12:05 AM~10457620
> *GOT DAMN CHOLE IS FINE!!!!! SHE IS ONE FINE PIECE OF MEAT!!! YOU GOT ANY MORE OF HER? :biggrin:
> *


Not at this time


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

babygurl


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i like this topic :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 25 2008, 01:38 PM~10503227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THAT UGLY WHITE GIRL ON THE LEFT GOT A NICE LIL ASS :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

http://impalamagazine.com/ the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....

hope you guys and gals get a chance to check it out, give us some feedback and ideas.......

Jesse "Toro"
Editor & Co-publisher
Impalas Magazine


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I LIKE THEM PIC'S ^^^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 3 2008, 02:49 PM~9855697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the right is perfect! Who is she?


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Apr 6 2008, 03:14 PM~10348727
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



CULOOOOOOTE QUE CHULADA DE MUJER


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@May 22 2008, 12:02 AM~10710158
> *CULOOOOOOTE QUE CHULADA DE MUJER
> *


WHAT U SAID! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

BOOM!!











:biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 07:06 AM~10779141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:0


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 2 2008, 02:44 PM~10781621
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> mmmm....
> SHES BBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

DROP IT LIKE ITS HOT


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 2 2008, 07:56 PM~10783529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: shes HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 08:04 PM~10783581
> *:thumbsup: shes HOT!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :yes: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: WATCHA WATCHA!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 2 2008, 07:56 PM~10783529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dats da super show from 07'. Got pics of her also... She's bad!!!!!! TTT!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jun 2 2008, 01:34 PM~10781587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD CRANAL!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:worship: hay madre


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jun 3 2008, 05:35 PM~10790766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 30 2008, 07:54 AM~10288514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was this the picture in Las Vegas where her nalgas started rotating the car and she almost fell back?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 19 2008, 10:10 PM~10909838
> *Was this the picture in Las Vegas where her nalgas started rotating the car and she almost fell back?
> *


lol


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 2 2008, 09:56 PM~10783529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THICKNESS


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jun 2 2008, 08:55 PM~10783089
> *DROP IT LIKE ITS HOT
> 
> 
> ...



Just hold still. bend over a little more...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
OK just when I thought I saw my favorite one, here comes this one. DAMN she is dead fine!!!!!!!!!
Oh yea, the model looks good too.....LOL
Weeeee!!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Someone please delete post # 223. lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Some fine ass chicks up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 21 2008, 03:59 PM~10921031
> *Someone please delete post # 223. lol
> *


x2


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 21 2008, 03:59 PM~10921031
> *Someone please delete post # 223. lol
> *


No shit I saw them hynas at the Vegas show. They looked good from in front. I was going to get a picture and they were wanting $20. Then I saw her take a picture with some kid and she turned and those nalgas changed my mind. She needs more wrapping for those ugly ass things. The other one aint any good either.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 06:36 PM~9856350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Tomasa Fine as hell


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 2 2008, 10:56 PM~10783529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 6 2008, 12:49 PM~10347060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 2 2008, 07:56 PM~10783529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ESTA ESTA SABROSA!!! GODDAM LATINAS!!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

oh, well Im glad I clicked on this topic :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn Tomasa Fine as hell
[/quote]
You know,I've seen Tomasa in Nor.Cal,San Diego,the super show in Las Vegas,and at other shows.Esta hermosa esa hija de la.........







Here she is in Las Vegas.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> Damn Tomasa Fine as hell


You know,I've seen Tomasa in Nor.Cal,San Diego,the super show in Las Vegas,and at other shows.Esta hermosa esa hija de la.........







Here she is in Las Vegas.
[/quote]
Now I take it you talking about the one with the "wanted" shirt on.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

She should of covered that one up :uh:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 30 2008, 08:29 AM~10288665
> *SUSIA,NALGONA,COCHINA QUE MAS?
> P
> *


TETONA


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Gawd damn tomasa is fine...and Id take her friend too. :yes:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 21 2008, 03:15 AM~10918330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD up Hunny ........let me pop that pimple on your ass :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

something about this one makes me want to punish myself :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Can afford that boob job you've been wanting? Wear more bras. :uh: :nosad:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 23 2008, 11:33 AM~10932248
> *
> 
> 
> ...




x2 :yes:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10932260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure the <s>one</s> girl on the left is fine even without a single bra 

no ****


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 23 2008, 01:03 PM~10932984
> *pretty sure the <s>one</s> girl on the left is fine even without a single bra
> 
> no ****
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTHNGS (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTHNGS_@Jun 23 2008, 04:58 PM~10933494
> *:biggrin:
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2008, 01:08 AM~10929306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed homie :yessad:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 22 2008, 10:13 PM~10929339
> *TETONA
> *


    
:thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Neto (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread is about the best out. cant beat all the fly ass ladies.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 23 2008, 12:44 PM~10931504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 24 2008, 01:46 PM~10941650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 24 2008, 01:46 PM~10941650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO CUTE!!!!
I LIKE HER.  
PURO


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 24 2008, 09:56 PM~10943599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a nice sweet looking ASS!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 24 2008, 01:46 PM~10941650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD BITCH.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 24 2008, 12:46 PM~10941650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shes a cutie!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 22 2008, 10:08 PM~10929306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jun 25 2008, 10:29 AM~10947886
> *:nono:  :barf:    :barf:    :barf:
> *


thank god someone else noticed that shit :angry: :nono: :barf:


----------



## low rust (May 22, 2008)

why did the photos stop did we run out of hynas


----------



## low rust (May 22, 2008)

I WILL START IT OFF AGAIN


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

MOST CAR SHOW WHORES LOOK LIKE SHIT AND NEED TO GET A MEMBERSHIP AT LA FITNESS. 

FLAT ASSES, POT BELLYS AND SPARE TIRES = LOWRIDER MODELS


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low rust_@Jun 28 2008, 05:08 AM~10968662
> *I WILL START IT OFF AGAIN
> 
> *


Ive always liked that one. :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low rust_@Jun 28 2008, 08:08 AM~10968662
> *I WILL START IT OFF AGAIN
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10969443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmnnn! I'm in love with this one!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 5 2008, 12:57 AM~9866657
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats a bad bitch but shes gonna leave snail trails on the trunk! and if she dented my trunk id kick her in the throat!!!! :biggrin: jk


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 28 2008, 01:02 PM~10969443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!  :worship:  :worship:  
Nice Ride Too! :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10969443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A NICE CHICK!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10969443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOEVER SET THIS PHOTOSHOOT KNEW WHAT THE FUCK HE WAS DOING!!!
NICE COLORS, NICE ANGLES,SICK WHIP, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST BAD ASS BITCH( HER TOP CHOICE IS PERFECT, GOOD COLOR WITH THE JEAN)!!!
ITS REFRESHING TO SEE THOUGHT GO INTO A SHOOT!
MAD RESPECT TO WHOM EVER DID THIS! ITS ALSO GREAT THAT SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE OWNS THE RIDE. GREAT INTERACTION...
NEW TOMASA????
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 28 2008, 12:49 PM~10970156
> *WHOEVER SET THIS PHOTOSHOOT KNEW WHAT THE FUCK HE WAS DOING!!!
> NICE COLORS, NICE ANGLES,SICK WHIP, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST BAD ASS BITCH( HER TOP CHOICE IS PERFECT, GOOD COLOR WITH THE JEAN)!!!
> ITS REFRESHING TO SEE THOUGHT GO INTO A SHOOT!
> ...


Damn, you put a lot of thought into this.... The only thoughts I had were of what I'd do to her. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 28 2008, 01:22 PM~10970322
> *Damn, you put a lot of thought into this.... The only thoughts I had were of what I'd do to her.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie, that is obvious! I'de tap the shit out of that ass too.
I was looking at it from an artistic point of view.
You know us artists are special :biggrin: :biggrin: 
PURO


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 28 2008, 04:22 PM~10970322
> *Damn, you put a lot of thought into this.... The only thoughts I had were of what I'd do to her.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 TO THAT :thumbsup: is she a known model?


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 28 2008, 12:31 PM~10969804
> *thats a bad bitch but shes gonna leave snail trails on the trunk! and if she dented my trunk id kick her in the throat!!!! :biggrin: jk
> *


dahm she's so fine


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:08 PM~9856202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jun 28 2008, 12:13 PM~10969987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 28 2008, 07:18 PM~10971061
> *:cheesy:
> *



X21234586


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 06:36 PM~9856350
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:36 PM~9856350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay Tomasa! Quitate ese anillo,PLEASE.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10969443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:   :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Any more pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 29 2008, 03:16 AM~10973093
> *Ay Tomasa! Quitate ese anillo,PLEASE.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 28 2008, 02:31 PM~10969804
> *thats a bad bitch but shes gonna leave snail trails on the trunk! and if she dented my trunk id kick her in the throat!!!! :biggrin: jk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 28 2008, 12:49 PM~10970156
> *WHOEVER SET THIS PHOTOSHOOT KNEW WHAT THE FUCK HE WAS DOING!!!
> NICE COLORS, NICE ANGLES,SICK WHIP, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST BAD ASS BITCH( HER TOP CHOICE IS PERFECT, GOOD COLOR WITH THE JEAN)!!!
> ITS REFRESHING TO SEE THOUGHT GO INTO A SHOOT!
> ...



THANKS HOMIE..FOR THE KIND WORDS!!!
my name is mr.fisheye i did all these phoots, model is Juanita Martinez.....soon to be famous!!!

she is our offical model at vanderslice customs(ROB VANDERSLICE...dont act like you dont know) Rob just finished that Cutty......check his thread in paint n body....more if her and my shit

thanks 

heres somemore


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 29 2008, 10:33 PM~10976472
> *THANKS HOMIE..FOR THE KIND WORDS!!!
> my name is mr.fisheye i did all these phoots, model is Juanita Martinez.....soon to be famous!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jun 29 2008, 06:33 PM~10976472
> *THANKS HOMIE..FOR THE KIND WORDS!!!
> my name is mr.fisheye i did all these phoots, model is Juanita Martinez.....soon to be famous!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 NICE


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

More...more,,,more,,,LOL


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 2 2008, 10:34 AM~10997197
> *More...more,,,more,,,LOL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 24 2008, 12:46 PM~10941650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HOPE SHE IS 18! hno:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 03:33 PM~10999398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT COLD N HERE? :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 02:34 PM~10999405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a *REAL BUMPER KIT*.............

:0 :0   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jul 2 2008, 03:44 PM~10999476
> *Now that's a REAL BUMPER KIT.............
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


 :biggrin: x2 
i would take mine off anytime for that one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 02:34 PM~10999405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason I am craving a carne asada TORTA! :0


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Jul 2 2008, 05:26 PM~11000172
> *For some reason I am craving a carne asada TORTA! :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> THANKS HOMIE..FOR THE KIND WORDS!!!
> my name is mr.fisheye i did all these phoots, model is Juanita Martinez.....soon to be famous!!!
> 
> she is our offical model at vanderslice customs(ROB VANDERSLICE...dont act like you dont know) Rob just finished that Cutty......check his thread in paint n body....more if her and my shit
> ...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Jul 2 2008, 04:26 PM~11000172
> *For some reason I am craving a carne asada TORTA! :0
> *


Now that is straight in the face action there BOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 02:34 PM~10999405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm.............................Makes me hungry


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 03:34 PM~10999405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy Yum Yum :tongue:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 04:34 PM~10999405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 04:33 PM~10999398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

3rd Annual Showdown by the River 2007


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

POST MORE TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Jul 2 2008, 05:26 PM~11000172
> *For some reason I am craving a carne asada TORTA! :0
> *


    yum yum


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Jul 2 2008, 04:26 PM~11000172
> *For some reason I am craving a carne asada TORTA! :0
> *












I would skip the Torta and go straight for Desert. 

That nice THICK & JUICY WARM CHERRY PIE 
:biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 03:33 PM~10999398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jul 2 2008, 10:50 PM~11002788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 03:34 PM~10999405
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SEXY ASS JESSICA!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 05:33 PM~10999398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Post some more..


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 03:34 PM~10999405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jul 2 2008, 03:34 PM~10999405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here kitty kitty!!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Well????!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 6 2008, 03:43 PM~11022356
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ooooohhhhhwwweeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :worship:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I could stare at her forever.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 6 2008, 11:43 AM~11022356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!
Damn, please remove this pic............Stocking doesn't hide the cottage cheese. Que Horror!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 4 2008, 05:58 PM~11014102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 6 2008, 11:30 PM~11023182
> *YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!
> Damn, please remove this pic............Stocking doesn't hide the cottage cheese. Que Horror!!!!!!!!!
> *


why bother lookin at that one while you can look at the other ? :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 6 2008, 03:30 PM~11023182
> *YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!
> Damn, please remove this pic............Stocking doesn't hide the cottage cheese. Que Horror!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hijole,que mamon soy :twak:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 6 2008, 02:39 PM~11023217
> *nice
> *


That's more like it!!!!!!.............................Ah!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 11 2008, 07:56 AM~11062440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jul 5 2008, 09:59 AM~11016989
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Hayyyyy gueeyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10969443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE FROM JUANITA...SHE IS MY OFFICAL MODEL AT VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS

ENJOY


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Keep the pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 11 2008, 01:37 PM~11065401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 11 2008, 09:59 PM~11068706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## UR10ST3GU1 (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 5 2008, 12:57 AM~9866657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 03:52 PM~9863399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS WHERE ITS AT! :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SeasickN8 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SeasickN8_@Jul 15 2008, 04:22 PM~11096167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the last girl has a nice rack.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 14 2008, 06:48 AM~11082588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 14 2008, 11:43 AM~11083581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SAID IT B4 AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN "BLACK IS BEAUTIFIL!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 11 2008, 01:46 PM~11065480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



helll yeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jul 18 2008, 01:16 AM~11118401
> *I SAID IT B4 AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN  "BLACK IS BEAUTIFIL!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *



X2!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 29 2008, 01:12 AM~10053580
> *theone on the far left looks like lunch meat :biggrin:
> *


I'd still hit it :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 14 2008, 10:43 AM~11083581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shes a porn star


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 18 2008, 06:11 PM~11123765
> *shes a porn star
> *





THATS ALL GOOD TOO 

SHE IS FINE :biggrin: .........AND I KNOW YOU WOULD BEAT EM IF YOU COULD


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 20 2008, 10:32 AM~11131889
> *THATS ALL GOOD TOO
> 
> SHE IS FINE  :biggrin: .........AND I KNOW YOU WOULD BEAT EM IF YOU COULD
> *



Yes I would..


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jul 18 2008, 04:16 AM~11118401
> *I SAID IT B4 AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN  "BLACK IS BEAUTIFIL!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *


No...that big fat ass is beautiful. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 2 2008, 08:05 PM~11001845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides... BUT BETTER THEN THAT NICE HYNAS!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 14 2008, 12:43 PM~11083581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0   :tongue:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

homeboy 96BigBody had his eyes on the right stuff :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the black women/models.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 30 2008, 08:05 PM~11220205
> *I love the black women/models.
> *



Me Too!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 30 2008, 09:22 PM~11219832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN SAN ANTO (Jul 31, 2008)

Dam she's getting better :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: LOTS OF NICE HYNAS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jul 31 2008, 07:20 AM~11223346
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 2 2008, 07:21 PM~11243672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

SHEEEEEEES' BAAAAAACK....JUANITA MARTINEZ IN THE HOUSE

SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT...OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30

BUT BESURE AND WATCH CHANNEL 4 NEWS AT 5....NEWS FILMED THE SHOOT AND INTERVIEWED US!!! HERE IS SOME OF THE PIX!!



























100% GOV'T APPROVED GRADE A..505 ASSSSSSS!!!!!!!
BEANS AND RICE MAKE THE BOOTY NICE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 2 2008, 07:21 PM~11243672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 3 2008, 10:50 PM~11251862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chewing on the thong :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

SHE CAN GET ME!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 4 2008, 01:50 AM~11251862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 3 2008, 03:44 PM~11248179
> *SHEEEEEEES' BAAAAAACK....JUANITA MARTINEZ IN THE HOUSE
> 
> SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT...OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 2 2008, 10:21 PM~11243672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> SHEEEEEEES' BAAAAAACK....JUANITA MARTINEZ IN THE HOUSE
> 
> SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT...OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

OMG  :cheesy: 








[/quote]

LOVE THAT ONION :tears: :tears: :worship:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 3 2008, 11:50 PM~11251862
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE :0


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 3 2008, 10:50 PM~11251862
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11251761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 04:38 PM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHES MINE NOW :guns:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 10:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 07:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now I can die and go to heaven, this angel came to save me.......


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> > SHEEEEEEES' BAAAAAACK....JUANITA MARTINEZ IN THE HOUSE
> >
> > SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT...OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30
> >
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 5 2008, 11:57 AM~11265306
> *HOTTEST GIRL I'VE SEEN IN A MINUTE. MORE PLEASE
> *


 :nicoderm: X2


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 5 2008, 11:57 AM~11265306
> *HOTTEST GIRL I'VE SEEN IN A MINUTE. MORE PLEASE
> *



go to the paint and body thread..then Rob Vanderslice Paint jobs\\

she is our offical model... thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

Juanita martinez...same girl in the red bike ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 09:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE HER


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2008, 05:31 PM~11268428
> *I LOVE HER
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## El Chapin (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11268398
> *Juanita martinez...same girl in the red bike ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 5 2008, 05:27 PM~11268398
> *Juanita martinez...same girl in the red bike ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> ...


PUTTING THESE JUANITA PICS IN MY ROLODEX MEMORY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Juanita martinez...same girl in the red bike ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 5 2008, 10:57 AM~11265306
> *HOTTEST GIRL I'VE SEEN IN A MINUTE. MORE PLEASE
> *


Dam!!Look at that AZZZZ!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 08:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 11:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



MY LORD........My dream girl.......... :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 3 2008, 11:50 PM~11251862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jul 31 2008, 08:20 AM~11223346
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

THIS IS GIRL BAD!!!!!: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 08:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 8 2008, 06:57 PM~11297393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Aug 4 2008, 03:16 AM~11252310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Feb 3 2008, 02:36 PM~9856025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



saggy booty :uh:


----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


:biggrin:
[/quote]



dam man all these models turnin into pornstars, theres ice la fox and theres this one forgot her name...


----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 23 2008, 11:34 AM~10932260
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 11:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice  :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

i wanna spend money on her!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 11:39 PM~11311187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 08:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


never too much of her :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Aug 11 2008, 05:12 PM~11317656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



QUE BUENA NALGA :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 08:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11219832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: for the car :barf: for the chick


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11318412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 11 2008, 06:30 PM~11318399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Aug 11 2008, 05:25 PM~11317748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Aug 11 2008, 05:12 PM~11317656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11268398
> *Juanita martinez...same girl in the red bike ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> ...



she has an ASS :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

that girl with da bike is fine but "ya aburre"


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

more of these two


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

I GOT ONE MORE.... :biggr







in:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~+Aug 12 2008, 09:44 PM~11327580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: what the fuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 12 2008, 07:44 PM~11327580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shorty looks like a zombie
hno:  hno:


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Aug 12 2008, 06:17 PM~11328241
> *:uh: what the fuuuuuuuuuuu
> *


Lol :cheesy:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 08:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



something about this girl...MAMACITA!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU MEAN SONETHING ABOUT THAT ASS


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

I bet she likes to be slapped around! MUCHACHA SUCIA!!!


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 10:21 PM~11330854
> *YOU MEAN SONETHING ABOUT THAT ASS
> 
> 
> ...



I have heard about being hung like a fruit bat, but you take the prize!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Aug 11 2008, 04:12 PM~11317656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WISH I COULD HAVE ALL OF THAT....


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 08:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 08:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 08:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 08:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 12 2008, 07:47 PM~11327601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES! :0 WHAT IS THAT!! :angry:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:0 :uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

please say no to crack-cocaine....................
















:twak: :burn: :buttkick: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!*


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> YIKES! :0  WHAT IS THAT!! :angry:
> [/quot SHE S ON SOME SHIT THERE :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> > *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!*
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that bitch is fine, but uglier than shit :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:this girl is fine asshell: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11318412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Aug 11 2008, 05:32 PM~11317822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VERY NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 12 2008, 05:43 PM~11327571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE GIRL IN THE GREEN HAS SOME SEXY BREAST :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Aug 13 2008, 03:33 PM~11335948
> *THE GIRL IN THE GREEN HAS SOME SEXY BREAST :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Aug 13 2008, 03:29 PM~11335921
> *NICE VERY NICE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## R.O CUTTY (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11329521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

These girls got some huevos!! Nice style!
PURO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry impala ss in atx you caught me stealing your pics but you posted some very nice ones in offtopic and this topic needed them


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 17 2008, 08:07 PM~11367335
> *Sorry impala ss in atx you caught me stealing your pics but you posted some very nice ones in offtopic and this topic needed them
> *


it is cool bro. i took them along time ago


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 17 2008, 08:06 PM~11367324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any more pics of this chick for some reason I like her and I've seen pics of her before


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11367359
> *do you have any more pics of this chick for some reason I like her and I've seen pics of her before
> *



i a few of her


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 17 2008, 08:11 PM~11367371
> *i a few of her
> *


I seen them in offtopic she's not the finest but something about her I like


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 17 2008, 08:33 PM~11367560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ol girl's got it going on


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

I would be mad if I went to a carshow and all the models were ugly like these ones :barf:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 17 2008, 07:06 PM~11367324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:05 PM~11367318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:08 PM~11367343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PIC
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9853354
> *Here Ill start  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 22 2008, 10:08 PM~10929306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CACA TANGA COLA WANGA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: 









































:wave:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^^MS. DANI^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Aug 18 2008, 07:54 PM~11377798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
shes bad ass homie!!!*


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2008, 03:00 PM~9917481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THE GURL ON THE LEFT???I WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE PICTURES OF HER...I THINK IM IN LOVE..... :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: X2 :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jun 2 2008, 01:34 PM~10781587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Aug 21 2008, 01:30 PM~11403899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 18 2008, 07:07 PM~11376636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 07:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: Whoa, is that Jessica Alba??? :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Nobody has pictures of that girl with the "Italia"shirt and the healthy lungs at the X-man's cruise for the cure show in Chula Vista last week :dunno:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 25 2008, 11:09 PM~11439549
> *Nobody has pictures of that girl with the "Italia"shirt and the healthy lungs at the X-man's cruise for the cure show in Chula Vista last week :dunno:
> *


I saw her walking around and was gonna ask her for a couple snaps, but I got stuck talking to some guys from Crowd! Then when I got done with them, I couldn't find her! :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IF ANYBODY PLANNIN ON SHOOTING SOME CHICKS ON THERE RIDES BRING EM HERE FOR AN EXCUSE! :biggrin: 











































































































GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
ONTARIO, CA. 91762


FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

NOTE: LOCATION IS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STREET SO YOU'LL HAVE TO BUST A (U) TURN ON THE FIRST LIGHT INTERSECTION AND GO BACK UP AND LOCATION WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE. 


LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD SO BRING YOUR RIDES AND YOUR APPETITES! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SO BRING RIDES AND YOUR APPETITES AND LET'S PACK THIS SUCKA OUT! 
:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :wave: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 01:52 PM~11335038
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


any more pictures of her???????? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 12:03 AM~11439528
> *:0  :wow: Whoa, is that Jessica Alba???  :biggrin:
> *



see looks alot like her. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 26 2008, 12:09 AM~11439549
> *Nobody has pictures of that girl with the "Italia"shirt and the healthy lungs at the X-man's cruise for the cure show in Chula Vista last week :dunno:
> *


one of the homies said he got one so i'm gonna
have to hit him up.  

by the time she walked by us she said no :angry: 
i think she was tired of getting "eye raped" all day :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 12:03 AM~11439528
> *:0  :wow: Whoa, is that Jessica Alba???  :biggrin:
> *


NEED MORE PICTURE OF THIS FINE ASS GIRL. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :rant: :rant:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE 68


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HEW STYLE 64


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

CHEERY64


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

WILD MINT NEW STYLE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE 64


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 27 2008, 07:38 PM~11456101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE 64


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:06 PM~11367323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 03:52 PM~9863399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

i know there not Lowriders but damn................ cant help it :biggrin:


----------



## AZLACS (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11376494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THEM THICK CHICKS :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 3 2008, 11:11 AM~11507159
> *i know there not Lowriders but damn................ cant help it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9866657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11376494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

more plz


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Sep 10 2008, 10:02 AM~11566797
> *more plz
> *



x2


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 15 2008, 12:59 PM~11607549
> *x2
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

NO More HYNAS????????????????? :tears:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Car show at the methadone clinic?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 29 2008, 09:32 AM~11726114
> *Car show at the methadone clinic?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 09:34 AM~11726124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That chick in the pink just redeemed this topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 29 2008, 07:32 AM~11726114
> *Car show at the methadone clinic?
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 29 2008, 08:32 AM~11726114
> *Car show at the methadone clinic?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 29 2008, 09:32 AM~11726114
> *Car show at the methadone clinic?
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE JUST MADE MY DAY . :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> *I'M SORRY TO say but sometime DROPJAWMAG take pictures of some sick looking skanky chicks...
> why.....?? like any girl that show up at the show ..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> do someone really think these 2 are hot.....????????????*


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> > *do someone really think these 2 are hot.....????????????*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... even with beer googles on...


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Oct 9 2008, 08:16 AM~11820177
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


she is!!!!!


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> > *I'M SORRY TO say but sometime DROPJAWMAG take pictures of some sick looking skanky chicks...
> > why.....?? like any girl that show up at the show ..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> >
> > do someone really think these 2 are hot.....????????????*
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Oct 9 2008, 11:29 AM~11821329
> *SHIT...CHINGAOS...these chingaderas got no business on this topic.....
> *


*i wonder what the fuck was the photographer was thinking when he ask these chick to pose for the website... and someome really uploaded these pics on their website...*


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

HAHAHA... got to support the white trash ryders out there. I put it up as a joke... :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Oct 9 2008, 06:16 AM~11820177
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Oct 9 2008, 10:20 AM~11821735
> *HAHAHA... got to support the white trash ryders out there. I put it up as a joke...  :biggrin:
> *


i bet u did ..lol...but seriously dem hoes are fukin garbage and the white hoe looks like a fukin bassed out man


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Oct 9 2008, 09:29 AM~11821329
> *SHIT...CHINGAOS...these chingaderas got no business on this topic.....
> *


THESE CROSSDRESSING DUDES?


----------



## KTOWNCADDIE (Aug 13, 2008)

They look like some good girls, beggin' for a donut punching! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 10 2008, 11:19 PM~11836180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 


stalkers


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 10 2008, 11:26 PM~11836221
> *:roflmao:
> stalkers
> *


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 06:26 AM~11726093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man who the hell thought that crackhead was a cover model for lowriders all i can say is FAIL :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Oct 9 2008, 06:16 AM~11820177
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ONE FINE ASS LATINA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> > *I'M SORRY TO say but sometime DROPJAWMAG take pictures of some sick looking skanky chicks...
> > why.....?? like any girl that show up at the show ..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> >
> > do someone really think these 2 are hot.....????????????*
> ...


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Oct 9 2008, 07:16 AM~11820177
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that chick is fuckn bad :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

My contribution ...














































1 of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2008, 07:10 PM~11853300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Oct 13 2008, 02:56 PM~11851525
> *PLEASE TAKE THESE UGLY ASS GIRLS OFF THIS SITE :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


scary looking


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

' :thumbsup:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2008, 07:10 PM~11853300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Oct 9 2008, 08:16 AM~11820177
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chole is fine as hell


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Oct 14 2008, 07:44 AM~11856919
> *chole is fine as hell
> *



X2..............SHE ALWAYS MAKES MY MOUTH WATER :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2008, 08:10 PM~11853300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nuthin like a big ass and a smile :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

some sexy ladies


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 13 2008, 07:58 PM~11853174
> *My contribution ...
> 1 of my favorites  :thumbsup:
> *











:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

THICKNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!  



















NICE BODY WORK ON THIS ONE! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

ahhh cabron........


> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 16 2008, 01:10 PM~11882701
> *THICKNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn Image Shack ain't displaying all my images ...

Let me see what else I have of her

































































Oh yeah; her too ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 03:52 PM~9863399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 17 2008, 10:36 PM~11900837
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


now thats what i call getting caught with your pants down :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 17 2008, 11:36 PM~11900837
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> NOW THIS IS INSPERATION AT ITS BEST


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> > NOW THIS IS INSPERATION AT ITS BEST
> 
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> > NOW THIS IS INSPERATION AT ITS BEST


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

That's the PORN star chick


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> > *I'M SORRY TO say but sometime DROPJAWMAG take pictures of some sick looking skanky chicks...
> > why.....?? like any girl that show up at the show ..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> >
> > do someone really think these 2 are hot.....????????????*
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> > NOW THIS IS INSPERATION AT ITS BEST
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 05:26 AM~11726093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 05:34 AM~11726124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 13 2008, 07:42 AM~11332555
> *please say no to crack-cocaine....................
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :tears: :guns: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 07:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle2008 (Oct 27, 2008)

RIDE is a roadmap project for interoperability of eHealth systems leading to recommendations for actions and to preparatory actions at the European level. This roadmap will prepare the ground for future actions as envisioned in the action plan of the eHealth Communication COM 356 by coordinating various efforts on eHealth interoperability in member states and the associated states.
=======================
Kyle
Alcohol Rehabilitation


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 18 2008, 10:59 AM~11902994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love her


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:18 PM~11981079













:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2008, 07:10 PM~11853300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 08:32 PM~11990135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

lplpl


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2008, 07:22 PM~12020155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 26 2008, 09:18 PM~11981079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUMMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 06:16 AM~11982389
> *i love her
> *


Me too, she is one of my favorite actors, I like her movies.


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 09:28 AM~11726098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NASTY HOES!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 27 2008, 12:20 AM~11981519
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 29 2008, 10:43 AM~11727826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP BEING STINGY AND SHARE....I WANT HER TOO.....BY THAT WAY WATS HER MY SPACE? :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 12 2008, 06:01 PM~12138751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nasty belly.no sean cochinos


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 12 2008, 08:01 PM~12138751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 12 2008, 10:05 PM~12142252
> *:barf:
> *


X999999......It looks like her gut is injured or something :barf::barf::barf::barf:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SO WHAT ABOUT HER PONSA ESE.. SHE WAS LOOKIN FIRME THAT DAY ESPECIALLY AFTER A 12PACK OF NATURAL ICE.... :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 12 2008, 06:01 PM~12138751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Damn..... After checking out this whole thread "This picture just cant be faded" :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2008, 08:10 PM~11853300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

dammmmmmmmmmmm thick where it counts :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 13 2008, 04:17 PM~12148570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Buddah (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 12 2008, 11:05 PM~12142252
> *:barf:
> *


DAMN THIS REMINDS ME I GOTTA BUY SOMETHING..........................OH YEAH GOTTA GET SHAMY TO DRY MY CAR :barf:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 15 2008, 09:56 PM~12168184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T*_


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 26 2008, 04:03 PM~12267517
> *Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Which part we eating first?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## MAJORGAME64 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 06:26 AM~11726093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UGLY AZZ MONZTER :0


----------



## MAJORGAME64 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 29 2008, 10:45 AM~11727850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO MOVE TO TEXAS SHITTT......SHE LOOKS HELLA GOOD


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 27 2008, 01:34 AM~12272643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 18 2008, 12:22 PM~12191428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 23 2008, 12:36 PM~12235702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Nov 26 2008, 11:55 PM~12271835
> *Which part we eating first?
> *


THE STUFFING


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 26 2008, 06:03 PM~12267517
> *Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'll stuff that turkey!


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 15 2008, 03:50 PM~12166269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I NEED MY CAR WASH NOW..............


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THESE ARE SOME COOL LOOKING PICS


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

HERE IS A COUPLE I GOT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Nov 30 2008, 09:47 PM~12297374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Nov 30 2008, 07:44 PM~12297340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

This topic is dope but can someone explain to me why people let some of these "models" lay on their hoods or trunks? Is the chick really that fine to sacrific putting waves in your shit? X2 for the hoodrats


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Nov 30 2008, 11:58 PM~12299742
> *This topic is dope but can someone explain to me why people let some of these "models" lay on their hoods or trunks? Is the chick really that fine to sacrific putting waves in your shit? X2 for the hoodrats
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Nov 30 2008, 08:47 PM~12297374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

any more of this one?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 10:54 AM~12301707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MS. DANI :thumbsup:


----------



## El Chapin (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 09:54 AM~12301707
> *
> http://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq55/96...08/DSC04236.jpg[/img]
> *


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Nov 30 2008, 07:47 PM~12297374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THANK YOU RUTHIE FOR THE SHOT.YOU GOT A FEW FANS. ANTS 54 CHEVY. CLASSIC IMAGE C.C. SANTA CLARA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Dec 1 2008, 10:57 PM~12307516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ruthie Is F%#ken Fine Ass Hell Take More Pics An Post Them Up...


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 26 2008, 05:03 PM~12267517
> *Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DON'T HAVE TO PUT IT IN THE OVEN I'LL EAT IT UNCOOK uffin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 07:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Out of all the Hynas posing with the ranflas, this girl is by far the prettiest one of all.
I Love Her................Mmmmmmmmmm
:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :angel: :worship: :worship: :worship: :around:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2008, 09:16 PM~12307768
> *Ruthie Is F%#ken Fine Ass Hell Take More Pics An Post Them Up...
> *


x21345676543456765456x


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 1 2008, 11:28 PM~12309823
> *Out of all the Hynas posing with the ranflas, this girl is by far the prettiest one of all.
> I Love Her................Mmmmmmmmmm
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:
> *


i agree :worship: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 17 2008, 09:59 PM~12186837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 2 2008, 06:55 AM~12310521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> LOVE THAT LITTLE BUBBLE BUTT :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> > *LOVE THAT LITTLE BUBBLE BUTT *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> :yes:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 10:54 AM~12301707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 08:26 AM~11726093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

METH FACE...... :barf:


----------



## ELCOMPITA (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 4 2008, 09:38 AM~11253272
> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hell yea,she freakin beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 2 2008, 03:58 PM~12315078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> METH FACE...... :barf:
> *


I GUESS SOMEBODY FAILED THE D.A.R.E PROGRAM :twak:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 02:03 PM~9856165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about a Bubble Butt!!!!!!
Hell Yea!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
I'd have per sit on my plaque but it probably would do some damage to her.........LOL


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> YES, YES, YES...................


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> > LOVE THAT LITTLE BUBBLE BUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> X2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > YES, YES, YES...................
> 
> 
> NICE :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9853354
> *Here Ill start  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


I'd have per sit on my plaque but it probably would do some damage to her.........LOL









[/quote]
1 word damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnummmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


I'd have per sit on my plaque but it probably would do some damage to her.........LOL









[/quote]
1 word DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 06:26 AM~11726093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :guns:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 29 2008, 08:26 AM~11726093
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 11:18 AM~12379095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 01:18 PM~12379095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

OMFG...Kimmy Gibler


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 9 2008, 11:51 AM~12379464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 11:18 AM~12379095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 11:18 AM~12379095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I swear man, you cats be killin me with these pics! LOL, where do you find this shit
?!?!?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

YES, YES, YES...................


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 9 2008, 11:51 AM~12379464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 11:18 AM~12379095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 10 2008, 07:18 AM~12387634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 9 2008, 12:51 PM~12379464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK I NEED A CAR WASH NOW EVEN THOUGH ITS DEC IN ILLINOIS!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> > LOVE THAT LITTLE BUBBLE BUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

1 word....


BOING!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 11 2008, 02:13 PM~12401808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 11 2008, 03:13 PM~12401808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO LIVE THE VIDA LOCA :biggrin: .


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 12:18 PM~12379095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflThats a crazy one!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Dec 11 2008, 07:13 PM~12403055
> *I WANT TO LIVE THE VIDA LOCA :biggrin: .
> *


 :roflmao: 
x2


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 11 2008, 01:13 PM~12401808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A SU MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes mija, love that NALGOTAS!!!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :around: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Sexy Paula In My Malibu


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 15 2008, 04:48 PM~12437368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT MIGHT BE YOUR MALIBU NOW
BUT I USE TO STICK MY GAS PIPE IN IT EVERY NIGHT
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 15 2008, 04:48 PM~12437368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 11 2008, 02:13 PM~12401808
> *
> 
> 
> ...











































<img src=\'http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p71/brn2ridelo/doggie.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Keep them coming fellas.......lets keep this on the front page.......
WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 15 2008, 03:48 PM~12437368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 15 2008, 05:56 PM~12438061
> *Keep them coming fellas.......lets keep this on the front page.......
> WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Ruthie All the way..................Where you at Ruthie?

:biggrin:


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 4 2008, 05:52 PM~9863399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jenaveve Jolie is one of my FAVOURITE pornstars. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

YES PLEASE!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrias_@Dec 19 2008, 08:36 AM~12474796
> *Jenaveve Jolie is one of my FAVOURITE pornstars. :biggrin:
> *


She can porn me anytime.........
:biggrin: :twak: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:03 PM~9856165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMIT


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:05 PM~9856181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BOOTY FULLLL


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by way of life LA_@Dec 19 2008, 11:32 PM~12481305
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BOOTY FULLLL
:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 10 2008, 08:58 PM~12395136
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 23 2008, 12:12 PM~12508378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW WERE TALKING>>>>>>that's the spirit......keep them coming boys.....after all....it's christmas........Shaow


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 23 2008, 01:12 PM~12508378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE RICA RUKA :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 27 2008, 01:19 PM~12537321
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BOOTY FULLLL
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 26 2008, 08:03 PM~12267517
> *Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooo baby I like it raaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

TTT for 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

For 09


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THATS A BAD ASS PIC ^^^^^^^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 2 2009, 10:39 AM~12584472
> *For 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jan 2 2009, 03:39 PM~12584916
> *THATS A BAD ASS PIC ^^^^^^^^^^^ :thumbsup:
> *



yep right click save :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Good way to start now lets keep it going........WoooHooo


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I just had to bring her back because I have not seen even a close second to her in this topic.

What a WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 09:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnn Who that be?

Where is this car now? I remember it from Ebay, that's a sick deuce!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> I just had to bring her back because I have not seen even a close second to her in this topic.
> 
> What a WOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 09:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 08:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: sweeeeet!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588931
> *
> I just had to bring her back because I have not seen even a close second to her in this topic.
> 
> ...


I'll agree with that


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 09:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 213TROUBLESOME323 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 08:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn :wow:


----------



## 213TROUBLESOME323 (Jan 2, 2009)

she^^^^ looks almost as classy as that ride


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:yes: :yes: she sooooo hot , i had to use her for the model for my trunk mural :biggrin: 




not posing no more from i heard :tears:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 3 2009, 02:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So so fine. Anyone got a name?????


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 4 2009, 12:32 AM~12599672
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So so fine. Anyone got a name?????
> *


Name and number...........Oh shit, she made me forget I have been married for 23 years........Never mind...........But DAMN, I am sure God will forgive me............But probably not the wife.......Jajajaja............
:wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :yes: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 2 2009, 11:39 AM~12584472
> *For 09
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 4 2009, 01:28 AM~12599641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 4 2009, 04:28 AM~12599641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lov tha girls but feel for tha impy tha 6"stilettos hurt


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 12:00 AM~9858169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ! :biggrin: Thatz All Me !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 6 2009, 01:25 AM~12618149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck What You Been Sold ! White Girls Are Tha Shit ! Do Like LuLu N Get You One On The Side Truss Me Youll Thank Me ! uffin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BOOTY FULLLL
[/quote]
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 5 2008, 12:57 AM~9866657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Ok I see this picture and I like the Brunette









Here I like the Brunette










Than I see this picture and I say wow now I like the Guerra










Than here I say I really like the Guerra for sure










But than I see this picture and I am convinced....I like the Brunette










Damn it......now I am confused............  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: I'll take them both fuck it!!!!

:roflmao:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Great looking car and pretty model right here.........


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

All Time Favorites.........


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jan 7 2009, 04:00 AM~12630530
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


nice


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin: KEEP THIS TOPIC GOIN!!!!


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin: man fuck all the post this is the shit non of you got shit on this.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jan 12 2009, 03:43 PM~12682315
> *:biggrin:  uffin: man fuck all the post this is the shit non of you got shit on this.
> *


Was that your attempt at speaking English?
:roflmao: :buttkick: :nono: :loco:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 11 2009, 03:16 PM~12671276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE DID U GET THIS PIC, I WANNA TRY AND GET THE PAINT CODE ON THAT TRUCK, DOES ANY ONE KNOW? :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 11 2009, 12:07 AM~12667591
> *All Time Favorites.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 13 2009, 03:23 PM~12694015
> *WERE DID U GET THIS PIC, I WANNA TRY AND GET THE PAINT CODE ON THAT TRUCK, DOES ANY ONE KNOW?  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't even notice there was a truck in the pic. I was too busy looking at the girls. :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 14 2009, 09:23 AM~12694015
> *WERE DID U GET THIS PIC, I WANNA TRY AND GET THE PAINT CODE ON THAT TRUCK, DOES ANY ONE KNOW?  :biggrin:
> *



sorry bro. no idea. had the pic for a long time.


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 13 2009, 01:23 PM~12694015
> *WERE DID U GET THIS PIC, I WANNA TRY AND GET THE PAINT CODE ON THAT TRUCK, DOES ANY ONE KNOW?  :biggrin:
> *


looks like ppg demontoid metallic


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:02 AM~12721650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## bajitosivlifec.c (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 16 2009, 10:13 AM~12721714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

NICE Hyna........Love those short fine ass mamasitas!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 11 2009, 12:07 AM~12667591
> *All Time Favorites.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 04:58 PM~12726344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


her face literally looks painted on..... :loco:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 16 2009, 09:22 AM~12721797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice chones :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

HERE R SOME


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jan 23 2009, 10:02 AM~12784961
> *HERE R SOME
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jan 22 2009, 05:02 PM~12784961
> *HERE R SOME
> 
> 
> ...


Camino Real :biggrin: 
say wazup to cesar and ziggy!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin: *TTT!*


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 22 2009, 04:36 PM~12784701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REAR


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 2 2009, 11:51 AM~12882073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 2 2009, 05:33 PM~12885836
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:0  CO CO


----------



## ashmore6 (Aug 14, 2007)

how can you not love COCO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

what I would do to be that statue



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 19 2008, 03:36 AM~12473706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Feb 3 2008, 03:05 PM~9856173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waow


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 16 2009, 09:24 PM~12728834
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


very nice pic


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 6 2009, 12:34 PM~12926479
> *:biggrin:
> Gotta love this pic :biggrin:
> *


Thats a SEXY women.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


:biggrin:
[/quote]

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2008, 03:03 PM~9917511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 28 2008, 11:32 PM~10281990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


outch


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 22 2009, 05:36 PM~12784701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELL AT LEAST THE REAR LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 3 2008, 09:16 AM~11004872
> *ME TOO uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 11 2008, 04:03 PM~9917511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM! GIRL! EAT SOMETHING!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> All Time Favorites.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 7 2009, 01:54 AM~12932014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 8 2009, 02:40 PM~12942396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 8 2009, 02:51 PM~12942885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that back side........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 7 2009, 10:03 AM~12934032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 07:05 PM~11318788
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 07:04 PM~11318774
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 8 2009, 04:28 PM~12942726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Feb 9 2009, 01:14 AM~12947724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 8 2009, 07:36 PM~12944941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 8 2009, 06:51 PM~12942885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 8 2009, 10:36 PM~12944941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Manny Fresh Behind The Scenes . Kool Az ***** There !


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 4 2008, 03:58 PM~11014102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GIANNA MICHELS! SHE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE PORN STARS EVER DO YOU KNOW HER?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 8 2009, 03:28 PM~12942726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 08:00 PM~12987159
> *GIANNA MICHELS! SHE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE PORN STARS EVER DO YOU KNOW HER?
> *


i took that picture last year in vegas


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 3 2008, 11:41 AM~10325804
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13009236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



great photoshop :uh: :uh:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

this chick looks like a T1000....  lols


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 17 2009, 04:41 PM~13031996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yummmiiieeeeeeee


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 02:33 PM~12985048
> *Manny Fresh Behind The Scenes . Kool Az ***** There !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Can't see the pic


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 18 2009, 07:45 PM~13043096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why does this girls face remind me of ALF?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13009236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats my homies truck. R.I.P Raul. That truck is in Japan now.


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 19 2009, 03:13 AM~13043431
> *Why does this girls face remind me of ALF?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:0  :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moe Swift cc_@Feb 18 2009, 07:52 PM~13044714
> *Thats my homies truck.  R.I.P Raul. That truck is in Japan now.
> *


Raul was cool people I used to work with him, hope those guys got what they deserved.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Feb 19 2009, 01:12 PM~13050582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Feb 19 2009, 12:12 PM~13050582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I like but theirs a car missing. :dunno: Isnt the topic hynas and cars?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Feb 12 2009, 09:36 AM~12981653
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I love this topic. :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

No other one can carry her torch!!!!!!!


















:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Feb 20 2009, 01:23 AM~13057616
> *:cheesy:  I like but theirs a car missing.  :dunno:  Isnt the  topic hynas and cars?
> *


x2


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 22 2009, 03:22 PM~13077301
> *No other one can carry her torch!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THE CHAMP! :0


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Feb 19 2009, 01:12 PM~13050582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 22 2009, 02:26 AM~13074188
> *I love this topic. :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE ASS


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










thats my friend. she real cool people

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 03:29 AM~13094998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Feb 24 2009, 03:34 AM~13095011
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 03:29 AM~13094998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your friends name


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 03:40 AM~13095020
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*DAMNNNNNNN *:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

shes beautiful.. my homie said she looks like a pornstar named alexis haha i dunno


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 02:29 AM~13094998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have a Fine Ass Friend...........SHAOW!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Feb 24 2009, 10:36 AM~13096937
> *Whats your friends name
> *


august. thats what she goes by


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 24 2009, 03:35 PM~13099563
> *You have a Fine Ass Friend...........SHAOW!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 03:29 AM~13094998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to make an app for photo shoot whit her on my rides :biggrin: :chessy:


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Feb 24 2009, 04:17 PM~13099988
> *I would like to make an app for photo shoot whit her on my rides :biggrin: :chessy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 04:18 PM~13100015
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Feb 24 2009, 04:17 PM~13099988
> *I would like to make an app for photo shoot whit her on my rides :biggrin: :chessy:
> *



i feeling like a pimp right now. my mom would be so proud of me :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 25 2009, 05:41 AM~13105948
> *i feeling like a pimp right now. my mom would be so proud of me :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


KEEP IT UP HOMIE U DOING GOOD :biggrin: LET ME KNOW AND ILL GET U COUSTOMERS


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 03:29 AM~13094998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 02:29 AM~13094998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's a photo I took! :biggrin: Yeah, August is a porn star... She's pretty cool in person... nice girl.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 25 2009, 10:21 AM~13108242
> *Hey, that's a photo I took!  :biggrin:  Yeah, August is a porn star... She's pretty cool in person... nice girl.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 22 2009, 01:22 PM~13077301
> *No other one can carry her torch!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Feb 25 2009, 06:07 AM~13106062
> *KEEP IT UP HOMIE U DOING GOOD  :biggrin: LET ME KNOW AND ILL GET U COUSTOMERS
> *



alright sounds good. i'm thinking of starting a porno company. when i do. i'll send u a pm. i know they got some bad ass girls in your area. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 25 2009, 11:21 AM~13108242
> *Hey, that's a photo I took!  :biggrin:  Yeah, August is a porn star... She's pretty cool in person... nice girl.
> *



u took a good pic :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 26 2009, 10:03 PM~13125056
> *u took a good pic  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 27 2009, 11:59 AM~13129190
> *Thanks!
> *


 you welcome :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 28 2009, 11:46 AM~13138004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never enuf of her :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Feb 28 2009, 10:46 AM~13138004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NEVER ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 1 2009, 01:12 PM~13145577
> *NEVER ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9866657
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hno: ohoo my keyboards geting sticky !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:around:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This just plain gets me HORNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> Thats one hairy ass back :0


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> > Thats one hairy ass back :0
> 
> 
> that's not what I am looking at............................ :cheesy:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 2 2009, 03:35 PM~13154617
> *that's not what I am looking at............................ :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :no: me either :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:biggrin: :biggrin: 
fine as fuck!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Mar 2 2009, 03:41 PM~13155655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope my wife will be as bad as her


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> > Thats one hairy ass back :0
> 
> 
> i am not tripping on that.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Mar 2 2009, 02:41 PM~13155655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is the same hyna on the magazine cover?


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9853354
> *Here Ill start  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 2 2009, 05:04 PM~13156952
> *i am not tripping on that.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 2 2009, 05:48 PM~13157344
> *That is the same hyna on the magazine cover?
> *


 :yes: :yes: yup, i know her first names marissa.. and she started off with streetlow then moved up to lowrider mag


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Mar 2 2009, 07:13 PM~13158292
> *:yes:  :yes: yup, i know her first names marissa.. and she started off with streetlow then moved up to lowrider mag
> *


Wow, she is firme............................... :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 2 2009, 10:53 AM~13153032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need 2 wax that ass!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: literally


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Mar 3 2009, 08:41 AM~13155655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she is fine....i can only hope she goes into porn :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 3 2009, 04:21 PM~13169426
> *she is fine....i can only hope she goes into porn :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 3 2009, 04:21 PM~13169426
> *she is fine....i can only hope she goes into porn :biggrin:
> *


I pray she doesn't..............it would ruin the image I have of her......she looks soo damn fine and innocent...................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 2 2009, 10:53 AM~13153032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 3 2009, 08:24 PM~13171429
> *I pray she doesn't..............it would ruin the image I have of her......she looks soo damn fine and innocent...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 2 2009, 02:35 PM~13154617
> *that's not what I am looking at............................ :cheesy:
> *


Ill lick the sweat off of that back! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheesy: 








:biggrin: 








 








:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHO'S THIS CHICK?! AND DOES SHE HAVE A WEBSITE?! BESIDES PICS BEING ON STREETLOW?! :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAJORGAME64 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 28 2009, 11:46 AM~13138004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0 :0 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 3 2009, 07:24 PM~13171429
> *I pray she doesn't..............it would ruin the image I have of her......she looks soo damn fine and innocent...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


...and that's my favorite kind of porn. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJORGAME64 (Nov 21, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> THATS THE SHIT


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 5 2009, 01:18 AM~13187789
> *WHO'S THIS CHICK?! AND DOES SHE HAVE A WEBSITE?! BESIDES PICS BEING ON STREETLOW?!  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


She goes by Chole. She's from Soledad :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Mar 5 2009, 12:41 PM~13191477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

TTT for a down ass topic!


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Mar 5 2009, 12:41 PM~13191477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN HEAVEN!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 4 2009, 01:24 PM~13171429
> *I pray she doesn't..............it would ruin the image I have of her......she looks soo damn fine and innocent...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



good point....


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJORGAME64RAG_@Mar 5 2009, 01:43 AM~13187866
> *THATS THE SHIT
> *


  :wow: :wow: hno: 
DAAAAAM.I THINK I WANT HER TO HAVE MY BABY! :yes:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD NASTY BOY_@Feb 24 2009, 03:29 AM~13094998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :wow: hno: 
DAAAAAM.I THINK I WANT HER TO HAVE MY BABY! :yes:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



April 2007; Mariessa Pacheco :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

more


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Mar 6 2009, 10:22 PM~13206715
> *more
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Mar 5 2009, 11:56 AM~13190327
> *She goes by Chole. She's from Soledad :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS LAMBO GATOR!  :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























[/quote]


winners club  :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


winners club  :biggrin:
[/quote]
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 10 2009, 06:25 PM~13240804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## nycmex77 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 10 2009, 04:36 AM~13233836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 15 2009, 11:05 AM~13009236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao that bitch was shopped in.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Feb 11 2009, 06:02 PM~12977020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch a man :uh:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 03:58 PM~12726344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


her face remind me of caper the friendly ghost or someone just sprayed the bitches face


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 11 2009, 12:07 AM~12667591
> *All Time Favorites.........
> 
> 
> ...



*Any more of this bitch???*


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MrSnoopy77 (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAMN IT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

>


winners club  :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tears: :tears: :wave: :worship: :worship: :around:  :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Feb 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13044063
> *
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY CEN. CALIFORNIA KICK BACK 2008 !!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

2008 CEN. CALI. ROLLERZ ONLY KICK BACK.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> :0


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

2008 AG SHOW TULARE CA,


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:worship:








:worship: 








:worship: 








:worship:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED ALL THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 26 2009, 06:23 PM~13400333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S BIG BAD STYLISTICS AT THE DUB SHOW MAN I MISSED A BAD ASS SHOW. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Mar 26 2009, 07:29 PM~13401861
> *THAT'S BIG BAD STYLISTICS AT THE DUB SHOW MAN I MISSED A BAD ASS SHOW.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


*You MISSSED a HELL-AVA SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

THE HOMIE RICHIE RICH AND BLU-BALLS IS GIVIN THEM THE BLUES.. RIGHT ON DO THE DAMN THANG HOMIE..THE ALMIGHTY "S" ON THE CHEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Alexzia


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Mar 29 2009, 08:38 PM~13421491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 29 2009, 02:39 PM~13423939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's looking at me :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 29 2009, 02:39 PM~13423939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this girl please :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ClownTown661 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Mar 2 2009, 03:41 PM~13155655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Straight MARRIAGE Material!!! Sexy Thang...


----------



## ClownTown661 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2008, 03:04 PM~9856170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now This Female is TOP Notch. Just makes Me want to Make Her My New Wifey...


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 1 2009, 08:42 AM~13446030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Mar 29 2009, 04:32 PM~13424975
> *More pics of this girl please  :biggrin:
> *


x2!


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 3 2009, 06:24 PM~13472967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: anyone know the name of this one??????


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Apr 3 2009, 02:58 AM~13473144
> *:wow: anyone know the name of this one??????
> *


That's the fine-azz Christina Milian.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 3 2009, 02:24 AM~13472967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

TTT uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

no ass nice face









coo










beat it up just like that










thiz lil bz is preddy dope



















aa bitch take the wedding ring off...posin n shiiiit





































oooyaa now fart










her toez are creepin on a comeup out them shoes .....but id still smash










oyea




























here we go


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG BECKY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 3 2009, 04:50 PM~13477997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VERY NICE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T :nicoderm: T :nicoderm: T*_


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :0 :0
> :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









oh my god !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :0


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

DAAMN!! BIG RICK, HOW CAN I GET SOME OF THIS ON MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Apr 7 2009, 04:00 PM~13509442
> *DAAMN!! BIG RICK, HOW CAN I GET SOME OF THIS ON MY RIDE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



bring your car to a show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 7 2009, 01:52 PM~13507315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i got a porn mag with her in it :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2009, 04:10 PM~13510186
> *i got a porn mag with her in it :biggrin:
> *


FO REAL !
BAWHAHAHA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 3 2009, 04:50 PM~13477997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE bROther !


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 3 2009, 10:48 PM~13473291
> *That's the fine-azz Christina Milian.
> *


Thanks El volo i thought she looked familiar...............


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 9 2009, 11:33 AM~13522023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love these pics............. :worship:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 4 2009, 05:03 PM~13483955
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 8 2009, 07:33 PM~13522023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 24 2009, 07:17 AM~13668666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots.....


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 7 2009, 02:52 PM~13507315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 28 2009, 05:55 PM~13720821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 29 2009, 11:55 AM~13720821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!!! :biggrin: Anymore of her


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 28 2009, 06:55 PM~13720821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

:biggrin: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9853354
> *Here Ill start  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Apr 28 2009, 03:10 PM~13718423
> *
> *


 :biggrin: THIS IS EVEN BETTER :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9866657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THE BEST PICTURE SO FAR :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## el bigotes (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:ESTE SI ES CULO NO CHINGADERAS.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el bigotes_@Apr 29 2009, 09:28 PM~13737351
> *:biggrin:ESTE SI ES CULO NO CHINGADERAS.
> *


x61


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## chickoz (May 6, 2009)

hey i foudn something interesting 























































She is it *click*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 4 2009, 09:54 PM~13786875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 29 2009, 08:37 PM~13736483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS OF THIS HYNAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@May 6 2009, 01:37 PM~13805924
> *MORE PICS OF THIS HYNAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@May 6 2009, 04:42 PM~13806558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

She is it *click*
:0 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@May 6 2009, 02:39 PM~13806521
> *more?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOT-DAMN! Good pics! Anybody got a name on these two blondies? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2009, 09:39 AM~13814720
> *:0 HOT-DAMN!  Good pics!  Anybody got a name on these two blondies?  :biggrin:
> *



I believe they were with SLM


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@May 6 2009, 03:39 PM~13806521
> *more?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 7 2009, 06:17 AM~13812864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@May 7 2009, 08:41 AM~13814734
> *I believe they were with SLM
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 29 2008, 12:57 AM~10282280
> *THE SEMA SHOW IN LAS VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 4 2009, 08:54 PM~13786875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First bitch could go on a diet and wear a fucking bra to keep them bags in shape and not dragging.  Second girl looks like a pissed off indian dude. :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 10 2009, 06:03 PM~13846087
> *First bitch could go on a diet and wear a fucking bra to keep them bags in shape and not dragging.   Second girl looks like a pissed off indian dude.  :0
> *


 :ugh: I had to scroll back up I was peepin the 9! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> Ill post more of her, yes her name is porn star August. Very cool hyna. Mr. Volo did a great job shooting her. We shot this in Hollywood a while ago, very hot day, hotter pictures. Thanks Volo.
> ...


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chickoz_@May 6 2009, 10:13 AM~13802876
> *hey i foudn something interesting
> 
> 
> ...


Her name is Mariessa, one of the coolest girls ever and prettiest. 100% MILF. Ill post some more pics of her I took at the individuals car show in fresno a few years ago. Too bad she was turned off by modeling thanks to some pervy photographers. She is a make up artist living in l.a. now. Youll be seeing more of her pretty soon courtesy of us.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 11 2009, 03:14 PM~13848489
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Thanks Alfonso for the business opportunity that day... It was cool working with you on a project... especially one like that! :wow:
> ...


El Volo im always lovin ur photos but these are DAMN FINE for so so many reasons


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Hellz yes


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i missed them :angry: post again please :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

del


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 030687 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 10 2009, 06:47 PM~13846388
> *Her name is Mariessa, one of the coolest girls ever and prettiest. 100% MILF. Ill post some more pics of her I took at the individuals car show in fresno a few years ago. Too bad she was turned off by modeling thanks to some pervy photographers. She is a make up artist living in l.a. now. Youll be seeing more of her pretty soon courtesy of us.
> *



Bump for more of Mariessa, the hottest chick here!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

She is it *click*

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 25 2009, 09:59 AM~13990068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD UCE !
WE NEED MORE ASIAN 
GIRLS TO MODEL FOR US !


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*T :nicoderm: T :nicoderm: T*</span>


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: :0


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

hay cabronnnnnn    




> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 26 2009, 05:18 PM~14005715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 26 2009, 04:39 PM~14004786
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*DAMMMMMMM IT!!!!!!!! :0  *


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14004786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What is the website?


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chickoz_@May 6 2009, 10:13 AM~13802876
> *hey i foudn something interesting
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
























































My favorite


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

cant beat this











:twak:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> What is the website?


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

[ :biggrin: quote :biggrin: =El Alfonso,May 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14033867]
Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
























































My favorite
















[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14033867
> *Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
THANKS FOR SHARING HOMIE SHES DEF HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!ANY MORE PICS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 030687 (Jan 24, 2005)

> Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
> 
> Thanks Alfonso!!!! By far the class of the site. She's magnificent...
> 
> ...


----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@May 29 2009, 08:20 AM~14035424
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> THANKS FOR SHARING HOMIE SHES DEF HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!ANY MORE PICS :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*And I thought she seemed like the decent type.*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 25 2009, 12:01 PM~13990530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14033867
> *Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


its she still in the modeling bizz?? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> [ :biggrin: quote :biggrin: =El Alfonso,May 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14033867]
> Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]ANY MORE PICTURE OF THIS GIRL SHE IS FINE ASS FUCK.
:wave: :worship: :worship: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MzTinney (May 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14033867
> *Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I LIKE THIS GIRL !


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 1 2009, 01:37 AM~14059060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: MORE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 1 2009, 01:37 AM~14059060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 29 2009, 08:12 AM~14035919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn, anymore of this girl? :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 2 2009, 07:53 PM~14076858
> *:0 Damn, anymore of this girl?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

IVE GOT HELLA MOR PICS OF THIS CHICK, SHES MY WIFE CHECK OUT HER MYSPACE, OR MINE, TONS OF PICS SHE DOES PHOTO SHOOTS, SO IF YOU WANT HER TO SHOOT ON YOUR CAR HIT HER UP. WE WILL BE @ A MIDNIGHTMASS CAR SHOW OR DEVOTIONS CAR SHOW, www.myspace.com/danikaxoxo /// www.myspace.com/poorboyssacramento


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

wow shes beautiful, your a lucky man..


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C.+Jun 2 2009, 07:44 PM~14077596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danika's hot, man! :thumbsup: MySpace already added. Let me know if you guys are coming down to SoCal... maybe we can do a shoot sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 28 2009, 11:13 PM~14033867
> *Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Alfonso... I remember these. I was standing right next to you when you took these! What's this girl doing nowadays?


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14077728
> *IVE GOT HELLA MOR PICS OF THIS CHICK, SHES MY WIFE  CHECK OUT HER MYSPACE, OR MINE, TONS OF PICS SHE DOES PHOTO SHOOTS, SO IF YOU WANT HER TO SHOOT ON YOUR CAR HIT HER UP. WE WILL BE @ A MIDNIGHTMASS CAR SHOW OR DEVOTIONS CAR SHOW,  www.myspace.com/danikaxoxo  /// www.myspace.com/poorboyssacramento
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lucky U


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 3 2009, 07:06 AM~14080898
> *Damn, Alfonso... I remember these.  I was standing right next to you when you took these!  What's this girl doing nowadays?
> *


Sup Volo!!!! Yeah remember this day? That's when I introduced you to her and you put her in Lowrider. funny how things happen. She is down in Hollywood. She doesnt really model anymore (what a waste) She is doing make up and things like that. Im still trying to convince her to do some work for our new magazine but we'll see what happens.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

GAWD Mariessa is Bangin!! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

X 2


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

My car, few years back :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jun 2 2009, 10:02 PM~14077728
> *IVE GOT HELLA MOR PICS OF THIS CHICK, SHES MY WIFE  CHECK OUT HER MYSPACE, OR MINE, TONS OF PICS SHE DOES PHOTO SHOOTS, SO IF YOU WANT HER TO SHOOT ON YOUR CAR HIT HER UP. WE WILL BE @ A MIDNIGHTMASS CAR SHOW OR DEVOTIONS CAR SHOW,  www.myspace.com/danikaxoxo  /// www.myspace.com/poorboyssacramento
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@Jun 5 2009, 12:16 PM~14105420
> *My car, few years back :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Got anymore pics? :biggrin:


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

Another :nicoderm:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@Jun 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14105991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!! :wow:


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

One more...this one is straight from the magazine....


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

IF YOU WANA SEE SOME HOT CHICKA'S AND SICK CARS YOU GOTTA COME TO THIS .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jun 8 2009, 03:40 PM~14129515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 5 2009, 05:02 PM~14107030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

STREETLOW


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

MY BAD YOU GUYS. LEARNING STILL BUT I GOT IT. POST SOME FLICKS IN A FEW.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TO BIG I'LL GO ONE SIZE SMALLER :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jun 9 2009, 12:08 PM~14139521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 5 2009, 05:02 PM~14107030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

OK HERE I GO


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

MORE


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jun 10 2009, 10:34 AM~14142791
> *OK HERE I GO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE pics


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Jun 8 2009, 03:40 PM~14129515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 5 2009, 04:46 PM~14106905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 1 2009, 06:27 AM~14059696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)

Not a fan of big rims :barf: but here ya go...


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser_@Jun 11 2009, 09:26 AM~14158753
> *Not a fan of big rims  :barf: but here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


looke at that monke.... :thumbsup: lmao.....


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME PIX THAT I TOOK YOU CAN SEE MORE ON MY FORUM UNDER SCOOBYS PIX :cheesy:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481175


CHECK OUT SOME MORE OF MY PIX ....................


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*FIRME FLICKZ...   *_


----------



## Blue68 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 16 2009, 11:57 AM~14207191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 16 2009, 02:57 PM~14207191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF THEY ONLY DRANK BUDLIGHT...
:rofl: PARA QUE COMPRO UNA BACA...SI ME DAN LECHE GRATIS...OLE SAYING IN MEX.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM SAN BERNARBINO SHOW '09.....!!!!!</span></span>


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## lowrydr_mike (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 19 2009, 12:45 PM~14240090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn !! gotta love this cali gurlz. !!


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 19 2009, 12:53 PM~14240148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 19 2009, 12:56 PM~14240167
> *Damn !! gotta love this cali gurlz. !!
> *


x2


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 19 2009, 12:53 PM~14240148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@Jun 19 2009, 12:56 PM~14240167
> *Damn !! gotta love this cali gurlz. !!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 21 2009, 04:40 PM~14255962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMM :0


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser_@Jun 11 2009, 06:26 AM~14158753
> *Not a fan of big rims  :barf: but here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

SOME MORE OF MY PICS. :biggrin


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 16 2009, 10:57 AM~14207191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol... PMM my sister girls...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Jun 25 2009, 11:55 AM~14295894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn, who is that? More pics please! :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jun 16 2009, 01:57 PM~14207191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click SAVE!!


----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jun 25 2009, 07:38 PM~14300826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: No panties?


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14302967
> *:scrutinize: No panties?
> *


DAMM VOLO U MUST HAVE 20/20 VISION.. :0 :biggrin: :around: :wow:  :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jun 25 2009, 09:38 PM~14300826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS?? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 26 2009, 12:44 AM~14303408
> *ANY MORE PICS?? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14302967
> *:scrutinize: No panties?
> *



i thought i saw some guts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14302967
> *:scrutinize: No panties?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> [/quote
> :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

nice milkbubbles


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 08:45 PM~14417913
> *nice milkbubbles
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

FUCKING AROUND AT A 90'S GANGSTA PARTY, HELLA FUN NIGHT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jun 25 2009, 09:38 PM~14300826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GOOD STUFF! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royboy64+Jul 3 2009, 12:40 AM~14369083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jun 25 2009, 08:38 PM~14300826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14302967
> *:scrutinize: No panties?
> *


I think she is wearing panties. I think she's got a full-on wedgie :biggrin:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

VS.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jun 25 2009, 08:38 PM~14300826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can she ride in my four door


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 14 2009, 06:48 AM~14467087
> *can she ride in my four door
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 11:03 AM~14469288
> *
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 15 2009, 12:30 PM~14482884
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 15 2009, 12:30 PM~14482884
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

One Word = AMAZING

One Smilie = :thumbsup: 

Hot Chicks posing with Kool Rides = PRICELESS

I LOVE THIS FORUM


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 15 2009, 12:30 PM~14482884
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: SHES SO BEUTIFUL....
ANY MORE PICS??? :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR SHARING VOLO :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

2003 pic


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

good topic.. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jul 15 2009, 07:45 PM~14488028
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  SHES SO BEUTIFUL....
> ANY MORE PICS??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THANKS FOR SHARING VOLO :thumbsup:
> *


I'm glad you guys approve! :biggrin: Hard to believe this girl is 31 years old with a couple kids! She's a MILF fo' sho'! :cheesy:

I might have some more pics to share very soon...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 15 2009, 12:30 PM~14482884
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


she is BAD!!!!she is my next tattoo.... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jul 16 2009, 07:51 AM~14491747
> *she is BAD!!!!she is my next tattoo.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC 
:biggrin: 

should be in the october issue


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 09:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: MORE MORE MORE!!! :cheesy:

Who was the model? Is that David's car? Who was the photographer for the shoot?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

thats a bad ass bitch


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 16 2009, 12:58 PM~14492896
> *:0  :0  :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: MORE MORE MORE!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Who was the model?  Is that David's car?  Who was the photographer for the shoot?
> *


yup thats daves ride 

they took some shots with harolds purple 64 and freddys chameleon 64 too 

i dont know who the the photographer was


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


This rucca's BADD :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 12:13 PM~14494197
> *yup thats daves ride
> 
> they took some shots with harolds purple 64 and freddys chameleon 64 too
> ...




Do you know the model's name? She's damn HOT!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



ufff , exxxelent pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

DAMN! She's badassss! :0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 01:13 PM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


fine ass hyna chingao.... :biggrin: 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> DAMN! She's badassss! :0
> 
> yeah she is !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

oh hell yeah !


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 01:13 PM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

END OF TOPIC.


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

mmm mmm mmm


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 11:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## impsterman (Jul 6, 2005)

heres some on my car


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jul 18 2009, 12:52 AM~14508880
> *mmm mmm mmm
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE HYNA..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 16 2009, 08:44 AM~14491681
> *I'm glad you guys approve!  :biggrin:  Hard to believe this girl is 31 years old with a couple kids!  She's a MILF fo' sho'!  :cheesy:
> 
> I might have some more pics to share very soon...  :0  :0
> *


DAWN.....31?????? SHES DOES LOOK YOUNG!!!!!!!


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

[/quote]

HER NAME LINK & PLEASE................SHES FUCKEN FINE!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impsterman_@Jul 18 2009, 12:09 AM~14509889
> *heres some on my car
> 
> 
> ...


More!? :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

>


HER NAME LINK & PLEASE................SHES FUCKEN FINE!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
[/quote]
x2


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> HER NAME LINK & PLEASE................SHES FUCKEN FINE!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


x2
[/quote]

x3!!!

C'mon Lo N Lavish... don't be stingy! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

:biggrin: i dont have this girls link 

im gonna post the rest of the pics that my club took while we were there, 
im sure the best pics the photographer took will be in the october issue of lrmgirls


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

LOW-RIDERS CC 
:cheesy:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> HER NAME LINK & PLEASE................SHES FUCKEN FINE!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


x2
[/quote]


LOOK UP ROSA ACOSTA HOMIE.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> x2


LOOK UP ROSA ACOSTA HOMIE. 





[/quote]



uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wow:  :yes: :yes:

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> LOOK UP ROSA ACOSTA HOMIE.


 uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wow:  :yes: :yes:

*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
[/quote]
X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 23 2009, 06:38 AM~14558532
> *LOOK UP ROSA ACOSTA HOMIE.
> 
> *


x3!!! :biggrin:


Rosa's MySpace link:

http://www.myspace.com/roxxy_ballet


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 06:03 AM~14558357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :around: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2009, 10:01 AM~14559707
> *x3!!!  :biggrin:
> Rosa's MySpace link:
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR SHARING THE LINK VOLO.......  
I JUST CHECK HER MYSPACE OUT AND LET ME TELL YA SHES FUCKEN FINE
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jul 23 2009, 09:50 AM~14560075
> *THANKS FOR SHARING THE LINK VOLO.......
> I JUST CHECK HER  MYSPACE OUT AND LET ME TELL YA SHES FUCKEN FINE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 06:03 AM~14558357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIIIIIIIZZZZAMMM!!!!!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

| | Post #1358 

VIVA LA RAZA

Posts: 2,957
Joined: Nov 2004
From: SAN DIEGO-CALIFAS
Car Club: none


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 07:01 AM~14558345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:55 PM~14295894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente+Jul 24 2009, 06:53 AM~14568337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> :uh: NOW BACK 2 CHICKS! :uh: :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sick with it (Dec 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

tt t


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> > :uh: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@May 20 2009, 10:05 PM~13954445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

:wow: :no:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 1 2009, 01:10 AM~14644729
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

[quote=shaka64,Aug 1 2009, 06:wuts up shaka? pm or send me the GOOD photos. hit me up i'll shoot you my email/phone number/address and any other way you need to get me the pics :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: car looking clean, and the caddy tight as well


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I got these and i gotta say best topic to check out chicks luvin it :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the homies regal getting a pose at the show






















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 01:13 PM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I was bored and photoshopped this pic.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

DAAAMN SLUTS gotta luv the hoooodrats :uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 6 2009, 01:28 PM~14695438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 4 2009, 03:57 PM~13483923
> *here we go
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT CUTTY :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 3 2009, 08:59 AM~14658766
> *I got these and i gotta say best  topic to check out chicks  luvin it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 5 2009, 04:33 PM~14686137
> *I was bored and photoshopped this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 6 2009, 02:28 PM~14695438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> > :uh: NOW BACK 2 CHICKS! :uh: :biggrin:
> > :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:12 PM~14176914
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 5 2009, 04:33 PM~14686137
> *I was bored and photoshopped this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Jul 27 2009, 08:19 PM~14599154
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*She can be someones mom here.*


----------



## FANTAZMA (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Aug 27 2009, 06:15 PM~14902406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Aug 27 2009, 06:15 PM~14902406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Aug 27 2009, 07:15 PM~14902406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10969443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE'S CLASSY, SEXY AND A CUTIE PIE


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 3 2009, 10:59 AM~14658766
> *I got these and i gotta say best  topic to check out chicks  luvin it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

Props to my brother Loco and my car club Low-Riders CC 
for the cover of LRM girls


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

tt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> > :uh: NOW BACK 2 CHICKS! :uh: :biggrin:
> > :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2008, 03:05 PM~9856173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Feb 29 2008, 05:01 AM~10056783
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15268789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15268789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pix Pauly!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Oct 26 2009, 05:25 PM~15473290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 4 2009, 09:23 PM~15268789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this chick is fine as hell the ride sick too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Oct 26 2009, 07:25 PM~15473290
> *http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/300/l188720022a7c477caec666.jpg[/img
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 26 2009, 01:52 PM~15471555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a sucia!!! :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 4 2009, 11:23 PM~15268789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Oct 26 2009, 05:25 PM~15473290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 31 2009, 01:32 AM~15520531
> *what a sucia!!! :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 LOL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

these are some nice girly's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

WHERE THE HYNAS AT


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 9 2009, 05:38 PM~14718682
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*DAMN ROSA IS HOTTT*


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 26 2009, 05:25 PM~15194605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD76IMP_@Nov 15 2009, 07:35 PM~15674681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmn vida fine :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dwam ese where she at?


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 07:06 AM~10779141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


simon these hynas can keep me busy all night and wanna pull a double shift


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low rust_@Jun 28 2008, 05:08 AM~10968662
> *I WILL START IT OFF AGAIN
> 
> *


simon i wanna wax that ass


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Jun 28 2008, 12:13 PM~10969987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i want those for christmas


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 4 2008, 12:07 PM~11013026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully i can rear end that


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 18 2008, 07:13 PM~11376701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone give me a belt to spank that?


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*I know somebody has to have more pics of this fine ass babydoll!!*


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Oct 9 2008, 06:16 AM~11820177
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im in love


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 18 2008, 09:59 AM~11902994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn another firme hyna why cant i meet these hynas in person


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Nov 12 2008, 05:38 PM~12138512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that tarzan chick i wana suck on her ass cheeck


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Nov 17 2008, 09:56 PM~12186807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i wish they will be under my tree


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 26 2008, 05:03 PM~12267517
> *Happy Turkey Day HOMIES !!!
> 
> 
> ...


simon now she get my stuffing lol


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Dec 11 2008, 06:41 AM~12398395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big booty hoes jump wit it


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 15 2008, 04:48 PM~12437368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


since she in your ride already come over my house and kick it


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 4 2009, 01:28 AM~12599641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i wanna join that


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 16 2009, 08:16 AM~12721743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: 

the thing runnin threw my head


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Feb 8 2009, 03:51 PM~12942885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love those nalgas


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Mar 5 2009, 12:41 PM~13191477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


umm buns for my weiner


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Mar 10 2009, 04:36 AM~13233836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :0


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> > :0
> 
> 
> man short and thick shit the perfect hyna


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 8 2009, 06:33 PM~13522023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIM :0 N


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Apr 11 2009, 04:30 PM~13548214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spank that ass


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:0


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 6 2009, 09:49 PM~14115302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jun 9 2009, 12:08 PM~14139521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im goin for a drum solo :biggrin:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser_@Jun 11 2009, 06:26 AM~14158753
> *Not a fan of big rims  :barf: but here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 14 2009, 06:44 AM~14467071
> *  VS.
> 
> 
> ...


SATIVA ROSE HOMIE


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: very nice :biggrin:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 07:01 AM~14558345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dear santa i wish to have 2 of these for christmas :0


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 23 2009, 07:03 AM~14558357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 27 2009, 09:48 AM~14897320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love asians too my raza first


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 18 2009, 10:43 AM~15702804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 15 2008, 04:48 PM~12437368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 5 2009, 05:33 PM~14686137
> *I was bored and photoshopped this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


AS LONG As i have a face she has a place to sit :biggrin:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 4 2008, 07:55 PM~9864847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all i need is five minutes :biggrin:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 10 2008, 10:12 AM~10380840
> 
> [img
> *http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p211/deesjerky/LGVallejo4-6-08106.jpg[/img]
> *


 :worship:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## chinkaman (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 17 2009, 06:14 PM~15695340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she is fine,her name is Annie Thao..search her up.


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 17 2009, 07:14 PM~15695340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 17 2009, 05:14 PM~15695340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o shit its shredder from the ninja turtles


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2008, 03:09 PM~9856210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big Lips and Fat Tits. I likes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 6 2009, 02:28 PM~14695438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :uh:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14492447
> *my car club was in a LRM girls shoot this past weekend in DC
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Who ever is hitting this is one lucky MOFO!!!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Tell me someone has more pics of this chick!!!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 8 2009, 08:34 PM~14417779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is one sexy has bitch...


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 3 2009, 07:06 AM~14080898
> *Damn, Alfonso... I remember these.  I was standing right next to you when you took these!  What's this girl doing nowadays?
> *


I love this bitch!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@Jun 5 2009, 02:30 PM~14105991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 29 2009, 12:13 AM~14033867
> *Here are some more pics of Mariessa. I took these back in 04. Fun Day!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> > __
> > Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> > Show Content
> >
> ...


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 28 2009, 06:55 PM~13720821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw her at the mall one day!!! Fine slut!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 8 2009, 06:33 PM~13522023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 24 2009, 03:41 AM~15764106
> *One sexy ass PORN STAR! :0
> Hope she doesn't leave a wet mark on the trunk!! :0
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

She is it *click*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 24 2009, 01:43 AM~15764111
> *Saw her at the mall one day!!! Fine slut!!! :biggrin:
> *


saw her on lsg models c.om ugly ass pussy but still hott check it out


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

micalea bartolome


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2009, 12:10 PM~15767684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

OH MY!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2009, 12:13 PM~15767702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmn lucky car :biggrin:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2009, 12:10 PM~15767684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she fine nice nips :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

sorry couldnt pass it up :biggrin:


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by renus_@Nov 25 2009, 07:37 PM~15782996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE CHICK IN ALL BLACK IS KIND OF CUTE , ANYMORE PIC'S ???


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 25 2009, 10:39 PM~15783025
> *THE CHICK IN ALL BLACK IS KIND OF CUTE , ANYMORE PIC'S ???
> *


a few, the videos way better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by renus_@Nov 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15783070
> *a few, the videos way better :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


POST UP THE VIDEO THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## J-jewel (Jun 20, 2008)

hahhahahaha


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Here ya go!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 26 2009, 08:01 AM~15788213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta give thanks for this


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 26 2009, 11:01 AM~15788213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o yea, very thankful for that homie. :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 25 2009, 06:10 AM~15767684
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hot diggity damn!!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 27 2009, 02:01 AM~15788213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 24 2009, 01:41 AM~15764106
> *One sexy ass PORN STAR! :0
> Hope she doesn't leave a wet mark on the trunk!! :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by renus_@Nov 25 2009, 06:44 PM~15783070
> *a few, the videos way better :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*DAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 18 2009, 01:43 PM~15702804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

>


[/quote]


:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## joesnoops (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2009, 01:13 PM~15767702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GOOD ASS TOPIC!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hvw8 (Dec 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alyani05_@Dec 3 2009, 07:57 PM~15864275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## joesnoops (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alyani05_@Dec 3 2009, 07:57 PM~15864275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 7 2009, 10:21 AM~15898420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CUTE NALGAS!!


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## joesnoops (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 7 2009, 10:21 AM~15898420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15899863
> * :0  CUTE NALGAS!!
> *


where's the video ???


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Dec 2 2009, 10:57 PM~15855647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice little tites :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 7 2009, 09:21 AM~15898420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice legs beautiful nalgetas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 7 2009, 12:21 PM~15898420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Dec 10 2009, 10:51 PM~15944487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This chickita right here the baddest of all been trying to run her down to shoot with my car!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Dec 12 2009, 10:16 AM~15958883
> *This chickita right here the baddest of all been trying to run her down to shoot with my car!
> *


x2


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/1tuf62/IMG_2750-1.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff28/1tuf62/thumb.jpg


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

my favorite damn :worship:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 5 2009, 10:25 PM~12618149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YESSIR :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Dec 10 2009, 10:51 PM~15944487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*TTMFT FOR THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!! NOTHING LIKE A LO-LO AND ASSSSSSSSSSSSS............*
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Dec 9 2009, 10:12 AM~15924260
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


damn im glad i clicked on this topic


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 7 2010, 01:34 AM~16211866
> *TTMFT FOR THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!! NOTHING LIKE A LO-LO AND ASSSSSSSSSSSSS............
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AMEN


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 15 2009, 03:09 PM~15990306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alyani05_@Dec 3 2009, 10:57 PM~15864275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:  :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

>


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Dec 10 2009, 11:54 PM~15944527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## joesnoops (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 2 2010, 12:48 PM~16489276
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 2 2010, 01:08 PM~16489420
> *
> *


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jun 9 2009, 01:08 PM~14139521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REARENDS!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@Jun 5 2009, 03:39 PM~14106047
> *One more...this one is straight from the magazine....
> 
> 
> ...



GOD Bless TX :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 26 2009, 05:39 PM~14004786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wish that was my 63 she was looking @ :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Feb 3 2008, 02:49 PM~9855697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Dec 10 2009, 11:49 PM~15944472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 2 2010, 07:02 PM~16493707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam can i sniff the seat? :worship: :tongue: :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CHECK THIS OUT....OUT OF SAN DIEGO..  PICTURE OF THE FRONT BUMPER AND BACK BUMPER ALL IN ONE SHOT... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

THE HOMEGIRL LOCA.....FROM SAN DIEGO COUNTY... :0 :wow:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 2 2010, 03:31 PM~16489606
> *
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 11:26 AM~16499609
> *
> *


that's alot of rearend :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Feb 3 2010, 12:38 PM~16499694
> *that's alot of rearend :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 12:26 PM~16499609
> *
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## joesnoops (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 11:26 AM~16499609
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN THATS A ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by antwonee63_@Feb 3 2010, 12:22 AM~16497036
> *dam can i sniff the seat? :worship:  :tongue:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 11:26 AM~16499609
> *
> *


WOW thats a bumper


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 10:26 AM~16499609
> *
> *


thanks for this post :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love me some asian persuasion :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Nov 25 2009, 06:19 AM~15773700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: im still in love


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 12:26 PM~16499609
> *
> *


DATS SOME SERIOUS AZZ :yes:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 2 2010, 09:02 PM~16493707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 2 2010, 08:02 PM~16493707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 2 2010, 08:01 PM~16493690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 7 2009, 10:21 AM~15898420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

YEZZZIR


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

THE HOMEGIRL .....LOCA 13...FROM SAN DIEGO....TTT :wow:


----------



## SO.AZ (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 08:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck a mural ill take that!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

keep this one on top :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 2 2010, 07:01 PM~16493690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Mr. Kolorado!? :wave:

:wow: Did you take these pics?


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SO.AZ_@Feb 13 2010, 10:45 PM~16606318
> *fuck a mural ill take that!!!! :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


i think she is fucking the mural.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 15 2010, 11:23 AM~16896045
> *i think she is fucking the mural.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 11:26 AM~16499609
> *
> *


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 13 2010, 09:45 AM~16601011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 10:26 AM~16499609
> *
> *


*DAMMNNNNNNN SHE IS THICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 08:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

cute


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 08:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 08:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...











nice


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 07:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NOW THAT'S A BUMPER KIT!!!!!!!!* :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2009, 02:13 PM~15767702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Juliana L.*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jun 9 2009, 05:34 PM~14142791
> *OK HERE I GO
> 
> 
> ...











*Ruthie Skye is awesome and a wonderful friend*

Here's my Pic


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 08:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x9294312626130


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Wendiezel Spice *


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 24 2010, 04:41 PM~17290408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 08:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to the homie Volo for shooting the lovely porn star August, damn this was a while ago.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS SUM JUNK IN DA TRUNK


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 24 2010, 04:41 PM~17290408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2010, 10:37 PM~17503191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass murel


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CESAR(CAPRICE)72_@May 16 2010, 01:46 AM~17503254
> *thats a bad ass murel
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@May 11 2010, 09:04 PM~17460824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANYMORE PIC'S OF HER ???*


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> > :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> :wow:


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> > :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@May 16 2010, 07:13 PM~17508974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS , :biggrin:


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 16 2010, 07:59 PM~17509440
> *THANKS , :biggrin:
> *


I like the back side better


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@May 16 2010, 08:00 PM~17509450
> *I like the back side better
> *


BACKSIDE LOOKED FAMILIAR , I THOUGHT
IT WAS ANOTHER FEMALE . THAT'S WHY I 
ASKED FOR MORE PIC'S . IT'S NOT HER BUT 
I WOULD STILL HIT HER TIL THE SUN CAME UP :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@May 17 2010, 03:13 AM~17508974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm i like her..


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's one... we'll post more later.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Here's one... we'll post more later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 06:29 AM~17596699
> *Here's one... we'll post more later.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 10:37 AM~17597489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 05:29 AM~17596699
> *Here's one... we'll post more later.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 10:37 AM~17597489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Jay :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 08:29 AM~17596699
> *Here's one... we'll post more later.
> 
> 
> ...


great work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@May 25 2010, 04:32 PM~17600565
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 01:35 PM~17599099
> *great work homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hugo.... Here's one for you...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 06:38 PM~17602348
> *Thanks Hugo.... Here's one for you...
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic jay


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:30 AM~17513830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@May 25 2010, 02:32 PM~17600565
> *
> *


 :boink: :boink: :drama: :boink: :boink:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 07:38 PM~17602348
> *Thanks Hugo.... Here's one for you...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay and keep on grinding!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 07:29 AM~17596699
> *Here's one... we'll post more later.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO+Feb 2 2010, 09:01 PM~16493690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Feb 3 2010, 12:26 PM~16499609
> *
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Not lowriders... but the chicks are still cute

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's another low low


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Here's another low low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@May 25 2010, 01:32 PM~17600565
> *
> *


 :cheesy: PEEK-A-BOO!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com+May 26 2010, 10:53 AM~17610843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Walking around in Y-Back thongs at car shows :wow: You don't even see that shit here in SoCal.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 13 2010, 07:28 AM~16600904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Uniques Built!!!  


Oh, and the chick is BAD too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 26 2010, 03:46 PM~17612078
> *Walking around in Y-Back thongs at car shows :wow: You don't even see that shit here in SoCal.
> *


Really? Is that true? Why is that?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 15 2009, 02:09 PM~15990306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 26 2010, 12:52 PM~17612154
> *Really? Is that true? Why is that?
> *


I don't know why. I've never seen that around here, not even at any Lowrider Magazine shows.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Dec 15 2009, 02:21 PM~15990446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Got tits?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alyani05_@Dec 3 2009, 06:57 PM~15864275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bigger please!!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 26 2010, 03:55 PM~17612185
> *I don't know why. I've never seen that around here, not even at any Lowrider Magazine shows.
> *


Is it illegal down there? We have seen plenty of ass in the StreetLow Magazines. We figured Cali had it on lock like that.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 26 2009, 04:25 PM~15194605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 26 2010, 12:57 PM~17612214
> *Is it illegal down there? We have seen plenty of ass in the StreetLow Magazines. We figured Cali had it on lock like that.
> *


Not illegal (as far as I know). The Streetlow girls walk around in lame ass booty shorts but they do bust out the thongs for the bikini contest and what not, but definitely don't walk around the show like that


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

The was on saturday at the showing of La Mission in Modesto


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 26 2010, 12:57 PM~17612214
> *Is it illegal down there? We have seen plenty of ass in the StreetLow Magazines. We figured Cali had it on lock like that.
> *


Have you been to a SoCal lowrider show. The woman are beasts 99% and usually overweight. :0


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@May 27 2010, 02:54 PM~17622941
> *Have you been to a SoCal lowrider show. The woman are beasts 99% and usually overweight.  :0
> *


C'mon really? Guess I'm gonna find out in July. Headed to San Bernardino for Torres.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com+May 26 2010, 11:53 AM~17610843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE , TO BAD THEY AIN'T OUT HERE . 
I WOULD USE THE BLONDE .


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 26 2010, 11:03 PM~17612274
> *Not illegal (as far as I know). The Streetlow girls walk around in lame ass booty shorts but they do bust out the thongs for the bikini contest and what not, but definitely don't walk around the show like that
> *


shit, lucky to see a hot chick walking around in sweat pants here in Indiana shows lol. All our loose babes be undercover whores


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 27 2010, 03:11 PM~17623088
> *shit, lucky to see a hot chick walking around in sweat pants here in Indiana shows lol.  All our loose babes be undercover whores
> *


Let me know when the next one is... Maybe we'll make it out there lol.


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 9 2009, 10:07 AM~15924206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is 1 sexy azz gurl......... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> > :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> im sorry but it dont get no better than that :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 07:14 PM~17689406
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WTF.... :sprint:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 3 2010, 08:15 PM~17690033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this girl promotes for my homies here in phoenix,blockstar records,this was at the lowrider show in march,she is banging!!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 08:37 AM~17597489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 07:14 PM~17689406
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


NOW that SHIT aint right :twak: :nono: :sprint:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 08:37 AM~17597489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *Im in love!! *:0 
 :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3277/331864...e47aa4c21_o.jpg[/img]









[/quote]


hell yea!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3277/331864...e47aa4c21_o.jpg[/img]


hell yea!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:yes: :boink:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

LIL added a StreetSeen Magazine section to their girls page. Check it out here: http://www.layitlow.com/girls_streetseen_1.shtml


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 06:14 PM~17689406
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 23 2010, 10:37 PM~17872366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*EVIL THREAT C.C*


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Jun 9 2010, 09:50 PM~17743802
> *NOW that SHIT aint right :twak:  :nono:  :sprint:
> *


but they damn well should of LEFT it out of this thread :biggrin:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jun 23 2010, 10:40 PM~17872386
> *
> 
> *


any more pics of the honey in black dress?


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 3 2010, 08:15 PM~17690033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this chick will look bad ass in some tight ass jeans.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Hyna from this past weekend in Humble, TX


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 14 2010, 06:57 PM~18047443
> *Hyna from this past weekend in Humble, TX
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toto (Jun 25, 2010)

me like both 


> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 05:38 PM~17602348
> *Thanks Hugo.... Here's one for you...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 26 2010, 12:46 PM~17612078
> *Walking around in Y-Back thongs at car shows :wow: You don't even see that shit here in SoCal.
> *



LOL :roflmao: THEY ARE CALLED G-STRINGS PLAYER!!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 26 2010, 12:46 PM~17612078
> *Walking around in Y-Back thongs at car shows :wow: You don't even see that shit here in SoCal.
> *



WELL I DONT KNO BOUT THE 562 BUT DOWN HERE N DAYGO THE 619 ASS IS OUT AT EVERY SHOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok, haven't added anything in a few days... here's a couple more.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

great shots Jay


here is my contribution for the night


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 04:20 AM~18282537
> *great shots Jay
> here is my contribution for the night
> 
> ...


Yummy. Thanks!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@May 25 2010, 02:32 PM~17600565
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 02:20 AM~18282537
> *great shots Jay
> here is my contribution for the night
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 03:20 AM~18282537
> *great shots Jay
> here is my contribution for the night
> 
> ...


Daily Winner!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Jul 14 2010, 03:28 PM~18046129
> *this chick will look bad ass in some tight ass jeans.
> *


she'll look bad ass naked


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Jun 2 2010, 06:54 PM~17678979
> *im sorry but it dont get no better than that :wow:
> *


Her name is Jada Stacks


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 13 2010, 11:21 AM~18301131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 13 2010, 09:21 AM~18301131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 13 2010, 09:21 AM~18301131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 12 2010, 06:37 PM~18297099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Anymore from this shoot? :cheesy:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 16 2010, 11:11 AM~18321040
> *Nice!  Anymore from this shoot?  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for the love. There's a shitload from this shoot. We just used what we needed for the magazine and I got too lazy to edit anymore lol. I'll put out a couple of more for ya soon.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 13 2010, 09:21 AM~18301131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 16 2010, 08:14 AM~18321076
> *Thanks for the love. There's a shitload from this shoot. We just used what we needed for the magazine and I got too lazy to edit anymore lol. I'll put out a couple of more for ya soon.
> *


Right on, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

I give her :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good things come in small packages. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 09:06 AM~18321527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's an older one. I thought I had already posted it somewhere here but couldn't find it. So just in case...


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

A lil guerita flacita we worked with in Dallas this past weekend.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 24 2010, 06:31 PM~18396018
> *A lil guerita flacita we worked with in Dallas this past weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


i can dig it :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 13 2010, 09:21 AM~18301131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :wow: 


> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Jun 2 2010, 06:54 PM~17678979
> *im sorry but it dont get no better than that :wow:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 4 2008, 12:39 AM~11251796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my all time favorites...mariessa in the black dress....ahhhhh..im in love


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 16 2010, 10:06 AM~18321527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam the hyna in the blk dress is banging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

Christ!!...... Thick and extremely nice! :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:guns:


----------



## spanks82regal (Nov 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 10 2010, 01:17 PM~18535026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thick is good :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, it's been a minute since we added something to this thread...

Lilly Doll from this past weekend in Tulsa, OK


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Sep 14 2010, 12:15 AM~18561878
> *OK, it's been a minute since we added something to this thread...
> 
> Lilly Doll from this past weekend in Tulsa, OK
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Sep 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18561878
> *OK, it's been a minute since we added something to this thread...
> 
> Lilly Doll from this past weekend in Tulsa, OK
> ...


Nice Nalgas! :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 14 2010, 05:10 PM~18566991
> *Nice Nalgas!  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


We think so!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Anymore pics of this car. Car is baddd. Nice pic. My 62 is gonna look like this.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jerry62_@Sep 17 2010, 10:43 AM~18591486
> *Anymore pics of this car. Car is baddd. Nice pic.  My 62 is gonna look like this.
> 
> 
> ...


go into
post dueces


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

*>> TO 
>>> THE
>>>> TOP :biggrin: *


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Stefan D (May 7, 2003)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v75/70impala/100PCT%
20Tuning%202010%20European%20Lowrider%20Show/IMG_3759.jpg


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 12 2010, 07:37 PM~18297099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Colors


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Oct 17 2010, 05:17 PM~18834479
> *Nice Colors
> *


Gracias amigo... As soon as I can, I'll post some more from this shoot.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 17 2010, 05:51 PM~18835578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:19 AM~18892367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 13 2010, 09:21 AM~18301131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> > :0 :wow: :0
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 30 2010, 04:56 PM~18948267
> *SEE NICE :biggrin:
> *


Gracias Amigo!


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin: very nice


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

nice...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 23 2010, 01:59 PM~18385103
> *Here's an older one. I thought I had already posted it somewhere here but couldn't find it. So just in case...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Oct 30 2010, 08:26 PM~18949770
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 2 2010, 08:05 PM~18971593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's Looking At You Kid!


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Oct 30 2010, 03:08 PM~18948305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 ANYMORE OF HER....? :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 2 2010, 06:23 PM~18971126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 8 2010, 12:08 AM~19013764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've seen some of her video work on the internetz. Google search: Jynx Maze

:nicoderm:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 8 2010, 12:08 AM~19013764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

bamm


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 7 2010, 11:08 PM~19013764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Nov 6 2010, 01:59 PM~19002092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 9 2010, 01:00 PM~19026046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:16 PM~19029572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:16 PM~19029572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 10 2010, 12:08 AM~19031131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam she is bad ass!!!!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2008, 03:10 PM~9856215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luv it


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 10 2010, 07:51 AM~19032695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, thats an ass


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Nov 9 2010, 02:58 PM~19026974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 11 2010, 10:26 AM~19042410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M3xican R3dn3ck_@Nov 11 2010, 06:42 PM~19046488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Raylene, the pornstar? :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Nov 11 2010, 10:56 PM~19048485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :wow:


----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)

hey whats up volo yeah thats Raylene the Porn star


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 12 2010, 03:45 PM~19053698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 11 2010, 10:26 AM~19042410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This chick is bad!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M3xican R3dn3ck_@Nov 14 2010, 01:55 PM~19065967
> *hey whats up volo yeah thats Raylene the Porn star
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 13 2010, 02:35 PM~19059527
> *Is that Raylene, the pornstar? :wow:
> *


 . . Damn you got a good eye Mr. V !!!!
you definetly know you're business :biggrin: :biggrin: !
. .. I've been a big fan of her for a minute! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 14 2010, 07:51 PM~19068653
> *. . Damn you got a good eye Mr. V !!!!
> you definetly know you're business  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !
> . .. I've been a big fan of her for a minute!  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


:biggrin: :happysad:

So now I'm wondering what her association with Klique is? :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Nov 11 2010, 10:56 PM~19048480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)

Come ON Volo U know Big K Lil q u know how we do it


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M3xican R3dn3ck_@Nov 14 2010, 10:52 PM~19069308
> *     Come ON Volo U know Big K Lil q u know how we do it
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M3xican R3dn3ck_@Nov 14 2010, 08:52 PM~19069308
> *     Come ON Volo U know Big K Lil q u know how we do it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 15 2010, 10:05 AM~19071932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 15 2010, 10:05 AM~19071932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 15 2010, 11:05 AM~19071932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 15 2010, 11:35 PM~19079704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she needs some ass lol!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:16 PM~19029572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Nov 18 2010, 11:03 PM~19107057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


viva mexico! :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 15 2010, 05:49 AM~19071058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 18 2010, 11:50 PM~19107573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 19 2010, 06:24 AM~19109183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 19 2010, 05:02 PM~19113135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 18 2010, 11:00 PM~19107689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a bad bitch :boink:


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 18 2010, 11:00 PM~19107689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that must be a wild bitch :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 18 2010, 11:03 PM~19107057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam she is super freakin hot :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 19 2010, 07:24 AM~19109183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Nov 9 2010, 05:58 PM~19026974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 11 2010, 01:26 PM~19042410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 2 2010, 11:05 PM~18971593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 22 2010, 08:04 PM~19137146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Jun 28 2008, 12:13 PM~10969987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 22 2010, 07:42 PM~19136859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 11 2010, 12:50 AM~19040633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 2 2010, 08:05 PM~18971593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 22 2010, 10:04 PM~19137146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:biggrin: DAMMMM BAD ASSS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Nov 22 2010, 10:07 PM~19137911
> *
> *


SEXY GIRL...U CAN SEE HER GOING DONWWWWW DAmn she is so fine @ BARRIOGIRLS.COM :run: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 11 2010, 01:50 AM~19040633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty: :naughty:u can see her there, suckingxxxx barriogirls.com


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Nov 23 2010, 12:11 AM~19139968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 24 2010, 10:29 AM~19152266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Jynx Maze!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Nov 24 2010, 10:00 PM~19156665
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Gracias amigo!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 25 2010, 08:27 AM~19161017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

http://i56.tinypic.com/30ightz.jpg[/img]


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

http://i56.tinypic.com/30ightz.jpg


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 25 2010, 10:14 AM~19161439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 11 2010, 10:26 AM~19042410
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: DAMNNNNNN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:16 PM~19029572
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:420: uffin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0   :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 24 2010, 04:51 AM~19150771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 4 2010, 12:49 PM~19237386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 5 2010, 11:40 AM~19244413
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Dec 4 2010, 08:40 PM~19240147
> *:biggrin: DAMNNNNNN!!!
> *


Oh my lord! God damn!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 5 2010, 09:52 PM~19249946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :0  :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> I'm in love !!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Dec 7 2010, 12:29 PM~19263511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :wow:  :boink: :run: :run: :naughty:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Dec 7 2010, 12:29 PM~19263511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 12 2010, 12:56 AM~19305672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 12 2010, 12:26 AM~19305555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 12 2010, 12:56 AM~19305672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Stacey Nicole at Los Magnificos 2010 in Houston, TX


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Dec 13 2010, 10:01 AM~19314622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 12 2010, 09:27 AM~19306610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


owwwww weeeeeeee she got a fat ass


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> > I'm in love !!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 13 2010, 07:08 PM~19318520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 13 2010, 09:37 PM~19319371
> *owwwww weeeeeeee she got a fat ass
> *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 14 2010, 06:45 PM~19327294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Dec 14 2010, 08:01 PM~19327486
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 13 2010, 07:08 PM~19318520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 14 2010, 07:53 PM~19328117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :boink: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 16 2010, 12:23 PM~19343759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 14 2010, 07:53 PM~19328117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 11 2010, 11:26 PM~19305555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 16 2010, 11:23 AM~19343759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 11 2010, 11:56 PM~19305672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 14 2010, 05:45 PM~19327294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 16 2010, 12:23 PM~19343759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she looks good in this pic


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## cadidadi54 (Dec 17, 2010)

> :0 DAMMMMMMMM IT :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 14 2010, 08:53 PM~19328117
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.























Inspiration. . .


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Dec 20 2010, 07:54 PM~19379241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 19 2010, 08:10 PM~19370905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RUBERDILDO (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 21 2010, 06:09 AM~19383121
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 21 2010, 06:09 AM~19383121
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Dec 12 2010, 03:26 AM~19305555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

[/quote]
mamasita


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 21 2010, 06:09 AM~19383121
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


*That would make one bad ass looking poster*


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

>


mamasita
[/quote]
Damn!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2010, 08:03 PM~19398234
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


x100!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 21 2010, 06:09 AM~19383121
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


sick as fuck! nice layout and pics


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 23 2010, 01:58 PM~19404211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 23 2010, 02:58 PM~19404211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 23 2010, 01:58 PM~19404211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 12 2008, 05:44 PM~11327580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaamn who found this crackhead


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Some of my rides and the hynas that have posed for pics.*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 09:26 PM~19487265
> *Some of my rides and the hynas that have posed for pics.
> 
> 
> ...


nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 31 2010, 10:20 AM~19467370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 31 2010, 11:20 AM~19467370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 10:26 PM~19487265
> *Some of my rides and the hynas that have posed for pics.
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

>


mamasita
[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 10:26 PM~19487265
> *Some of my rides and the hynas that have posed for pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> mamasita


:wow: :wow:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

>


mamasita
[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 31 2010, 09:20 PM~19467370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 18 2011, 04:01 PM~19631896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Jan 18 2011, 05:12 PM~19631986
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 18 2011, 04:39 PM~19632217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 07:09 PM~19633560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 4 2010, 01:49 PM~19237386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 07:14 PM~19633602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sexy ass bitches in here.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 07:20 PM~19633655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 18 2011, 04:39 PM~19632217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 18 2011, 04:39 PM~19632217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Jan 18 2011, 06:35 PM~19633198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam these girls are sexy :boink: :boink:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 13 2010, 07:08 PM~19318520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam id play a game with her :boink: :boink:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gonzalez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:16 PM~19750659
> *dam id play a game with her :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 31 2010, 11:20 AM~19467370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

What happened to the other hyna thread? It get pulled down?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Feb 2 2011, 06:48 AM~19765090
> *What happened to the other hyna thread? It get pulled down?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 2 2011, 09:53 AM~19765336
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Why?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 23 2010, 02:58 PM~19404211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this PIC


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Feb 2 2011, 08:24 AM~19765491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


name :wow:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Feb 2 2011, 08:24 AM~19765491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:14 PM~19633602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN
:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Feb 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19783285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Feb 2 2011, 08:24 AM~19765491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That top pic is off the chain!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Gloss (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Gloss_@Feb 4 2011, 08:34 PM~19791492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 67tripn (May 12, 2007)

what happen to the hynas that was just girls had like 415 pages,must of took it out?


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Feb 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19783285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)

]


----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:17 PM~19633628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by M3xican R3dn3ck_@Feb 7 2011, 10:36 AM~19808285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by M3xican R3dn3ck_@Feb 7 2011, 09:33 AM~19807862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Gloss_@Feb 4 2011, 08:34 PM~19791492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Gloss_@Feb 4 2011, 07:34 PM~19791492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2008, 02:36 PM~9856350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 16 2011, 07:38 PM~19887868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just how I like them. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Feb 16 2011, 09:12 PM~19888208
> *Just how I like them.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

[/quote]

paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

>


paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: 
[/quote]
one of my favs! :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


one of my favs! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


one of my favs! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19888450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: 
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Feb 17 2011, 12:54 PM~19893768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: 


........................-.....

:h5: :drama: :h5:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:17 PM~19633628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..................................................
:0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:19 PM~19633643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.............................................................

:0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 19 2011, 04:54 AM~19908333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.................................................

nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


>


paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: 
[/quote]


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> :cheesy:
> 
> paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


[/quote]
:0


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Feb 17 2011, 01:54 PM~19893768
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 
damnn, firme


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:0


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:19 PM~19633643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :cheesy:
> 
> paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :420: :420:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Feb 23 2011, 07:44 PM~19944915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Feb 23 2011, 07:44 PM~19944915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 22 2010, 06:57 PM~19398166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by townbizzness_@Feb 25 2011, 11:08 AM~19958818
> *
> *


  :0


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> :cheesy:
> 
> paulina :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19888450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 09:29 AM~19965538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 18 2011, 07:10 PM~19633567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :boink:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 09:29 AM~19965538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9853354
> *Here Ill start  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

[/quote]

<span style=\'color:green\'>It looks like my girl its every ones favorite !!!!!! hell yea !!!!
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

oh


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

>


<span style=\'color:green\'>It looks like my girl its every ones favorite !!!!!! hell yea !!!!
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 26 2011, 10:47 PM~19970012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :boink: :yes:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 08:29 AM~19965538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Mar 1 2011, 08:30 AM~19987688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 26 2011, 09:29 AM~19965538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19888450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> :naughty: :naughty: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Feb 23 2011, 08:44 PM~19944915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> > :naughty: :naughty: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
> 
> 
> :wow: :0


----------



## bombita54 (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Feb 27 2011, 02:22 AM~19970743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY HATE SEEING A PERSON WASTE TIME AND MONEY ON THIS KIND OF MATERIAL LIKE THIS ... I LIKE THE GIRL AND THE RIDES ...CHECK OUT A REAL VIDEO [/U]NBRYDERS SO FLY...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bombita54_@Mar 2 2011, 05:40 PM~19999996
> *I REALLY HATE SEEING A PERSON WASTE TIME AND MONEY ON THIS KIND OF MATERIAL LIKE THIS ... I LIKE THE GIRL AND THE RIDES ...CHECK OUT A REAL VIDEO [/U]NBRYDERS SO FLY...
> *


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## bullieone (Mar 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 21 2010, 06:09 AM~19383121
> *How about a new Fleetwood Desktop Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bullieone (Mar 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 25 2010, 10:13 AM~19161432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Mar 2 2011, 09:32 PM~20002528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Feb 28 2011, 02:57 AM~19977721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 10:45 AM~20014411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: hell yea bra :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:fool2: :naughty:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 02:12 PM~20015589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 02:12 PM~20015589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 03:15 PM~20015921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 01:12 PM~20015589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Trashy... I like!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 03:12 PM~20015589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Mar 6 2011, 02:17 AM~20026193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 10:52 AM~20014448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Mar 6 2011, 02:17 AM~20026193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 03:51 PM~20028920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ella es pistolera :naughty: :boink:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

[/quote]
HELL YEA CHOLITAS :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: hno:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

[/quote]
NICE PERRITA :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 05:21 PM~20029097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20029117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

Photo%20Shoot/100_0499.jpg[/img]
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j97/frank66ragtop/Brians%20Streetlow%20Photo%20Shoot/100_0492.jpg
:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j97/frank66ragtop/Brians%20Streetlow%20P
:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 04:31 PM~20029161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20029117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Mar 8 2011, 04:32 PM~20044482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 04:19 PM~20029090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



She's bad! What's her name?


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 02:01 PM~20015504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

>


NICE PERRITA :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:
[/quote]
:wow: :0


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

[/quote]
:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Feb 2 2011, 08:24 AM~19765491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2009, 01:06 PM~15767627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Mar 9 2011, 05:11 PM~20053127
> *:wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dulce 64 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dulce 64_@Mar 10 2011, 11:53 AM~20059346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 9 2011, 09:28 AM~20050050
> *She's bad!  What's her name?
> 
> *


Jessica Pangelina....... :biggrin:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

I looked through a couples pages and it took all my strength to keep it in my pants! Dios mio! :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Mar 10 2011, 10:37 PM~20064556
> *I looked through a couples pages and it took all my strength to keep it in my pants! Dios mio!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

]









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:
[/quote]
bad asss bitch :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :cheesy:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Mar 4 2011, 09:52 AM~20014448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUUMM


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Mar 11 2011, 02:06 PM~20068613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw another pic of her and she got uuuugly :barf:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 11 2011, 05:18 PM~20070212
> *saw another pic of her and she got uuuugly :barf:
> *


No, Impossible!


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by townbizzness_@Mar 11 2011, 06:29 PM~20069917
> *DAYUUMM
> *



:biggrin: hot as hell!!


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 4 2010, 03:49 PM~19237386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad asss bitch :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :cheesy:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

>


:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20029117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :boink: :drama:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :boink:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

WWW.DARLINGDANIKA.COM


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 13 2011, 11:04 PM~20085601
> *WWW.DARLINGDANIKA.COM
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 13 2011, 11:04 PM~20085601
> *WWW.DARLINGDANIKA.COM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

THIS IS MY FAV TOPIC..WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO DAZZA????


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THAT BLONDE HYNA IS BOMBBBBB...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 14 2011, 04:11 PM~20090064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyboy57_@Mar 14 2011, 03:54 PM~20089950
> *THIS IS MY FAV TOPIC..WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO DAZZA????
> *


Dazza haven't seen her at any shows, but she is selling pics in EBAY. Found them when i was looking for a lowrider model car and typed in "LOWRIDER MODEL" in the search...Still looks good though...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Mar 17 2011, 02:57 PM~20114239
> *Dazza haven't seen her at any shows, but she is selling pics in EBAY. Found them when i was looking for a lowrider model car and typed in "LOWRIDER MODEL" in the search...Still looks good though...
> *


Dazza is a GILF!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Mar 17 2011, 02:11 PM~20114347
> *Dazza is a GILF!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flatlands70 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flatlands70_@Mar 25 2011, 02:58 PM~20179773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flatlands70_@Mar 25 2011, 02:58 PM~20179773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

WATS UP WIT IT THIS LALO FROM CRAZY HYDRAULICS WANTED TO LET EVERY1 KNOW WE WILL BE OPENING THE DOOR ON THE NEW TATTOO SHOP MONDAY MARCH 28 2011 LOCATED 3643 MARYSVILLE BLVD SACRAMENTO ,CA. 95838 ........ ALL WALK INS ARE WELCOME SPECIALS ON CAR CLUB TATTOOS . WE DO IT ALL FROM NAMES TO FULL BACK PEICES COME IN AND GET TATTED. WANT MORE INFO HIT THE INBOX ............... LADIES COME GET TATTED


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flatlands70_@Mar 25 2011, 05:58 PM~20179773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: * 1, then 2.....ohhhhh yeah !! *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 07:31 PM~20029161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore shots of her in this outfit?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flatlands70_@Mar 25 2011, 02:58 PM~20179773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 26 2011, 07:31 PM~20188640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 26 2011, 07:31 PM~20188640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 10:59 AM~20192561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

WATS UP WIT IT THIS LALO FROM CRAZY HYDRAULICS WANTED TO LET EVERY1 KNOW WE WILL BE OPENING THE DOOR ON THE NEW TATTOO SHOP MONDAY MARCH 28 2011 LOCATED 3643 MARYSVILLE BLVD SACRAMENTO ,CA. 95838 ........ ALL WALK INS ARE WELCOME SPECIALS ON CAR CLUB TATTOOS . WE DO IT ALL FROM NAMES TO FULL BACK PEICES COME IN AND GET TATTED. WANT MORE INFO HIT THE INBOX


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 10:59 AM~20192561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

The El Paso sun messes up alot of Pics...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mikal741_@Mar 28 2011, 11:01 AM~20200844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mikal741_@Mar 28 2011, 11:01 AM~20200844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mikal741_@Mar 28 2011, 11:01 AM~20200844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

>


:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
T T T :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


T T T :fool2: :fool2:
[/quote]
 :0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20029117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: name of this lady please!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

WWW.MISSDARLINGDANIKA.COM


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 29 2011, 10:42 PM~20215468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikal741_@Mar 28 2011, 11:01 AM~20200844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Paul Stanley (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 29 2011, 11:42 PM~20215468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 29 2011, 10:42 PM~20215468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Mar 29 2011, 08:25 PM~20214041
> *:wow:  :wow: name of this lady please!
> *


Jessica Pangelina................She is a sweet lady.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 30 2011, 12:52 PM~20219317
> *Jessica Pangelina................She is a sweet lady.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 01:59 PM~20192561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Charro Low (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Mar 29 2011, 11:25 PM~20214041
> *:wow:  :wow: name of this lady please!
> *


 :uh: her name is chona pero le disen pechona!!!!!!!!!!!!lmao


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Mar 30 2011, 02:13 PM~20219853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 26 2011, 06:41 AM~20184556
> *Anymore shots of her in this outfit?
> *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 30 2011, 06:59 PM~20222313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 30 2011, 07:59 PM~20222313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikal741_@Mar 28 2011, 11:01 AM~20200844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 10:59 AM~20192561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/quote
> ....................................................................................................
> .
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> [/quote
> ...............................................................................
> money shot
> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 29 2011, 10:42 PM~20215468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Mar 30 2011, 02:13 PM~20219853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## resiewdub13 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 30 2011, 06:59 PM~20222313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 30 2011, 09:59 PM~20222313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:  * Bonita culo...!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ssindio64_@Mar 9 2011, 04:11 PM~20053127
> *:wow:
> *


 found her in street low magazine. have her as my screen savor at work... lowrider magazine jacked these same pictures and put them in their magazine!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THIS PAGE SHOULD BE IN FRONT OF ALL PAGES


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :boink: :fool2: :boink:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> > :boink: :fool2: :boink:
> 
> 
> :wow: :0


----------



## exdtuner (Feb 13, 2008)

Glorious


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 29 2011, 11:42 PM~20215468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heeeeeeey...I know her......


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Mundo's "Blazing Orange" SOLD


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 14 2011, 10:47 AM~20337835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Nice Picture :biggrin: *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 14 2011, 11:04 AM~20337962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 14 2011, 12:24 PM~20338489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Feb 11 2008, 11:24 AM~9916114
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sexy bitches


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Apr 9 2008, 03:49 PM~10375065
> *TTT
> *


fine ass hyna


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 10 2008, 10:33 AM~10381360
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pretty lil mama


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

hoe train


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Aug 12 2008, 09:38 PM~11329896
> *:thumbsup:
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > :boink: :fool2: :boink:
> 
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2008, 03:05 PM~9856173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jrock2113_@Apr 16 2011, 07:38 AM~20351572
> *nice ass
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 26 2009, 09:01 AM~15788213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme ass hyna


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mikal741_@Mar 28 2011, 11:01 AM~20200844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 18 2011, 02:41 PM~20366008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nothing bad homie but
the one on the right looks familiar....think my sis knows her??


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 30 2011, 06:59 PM~20222313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 15 2011, 03:55 AM~20344224
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 18 2011, 01:41 PM~20366008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> > :boink: :fool2: :boink:
> 
> 
> :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Some Old Skool....Early 90's


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 22 2011, 04:25 PM~20398134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

thats taking it way back! the good ol dayz  



> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 22 2011, 04:25 PM~20398134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 27 2011, 12:32 PM~20193087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 22 2011, 04:25 PM~20398134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Big Ol' ass :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Aug 17 2008, 10:28 AM~11364520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 26 2009, 09:01 AM~15788213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Apr 29 2011, 09:14 PM~20451491
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 15 2011, 05:55 AM~20344224
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 22 2011, 04:25 PM~20398134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I REMEMBER THIS BITCH.. LA BABY.. SHES GOT SUM DICK SUCKING LIPS THOU.... :boink: :boink:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@May 2 2011, 01:51 AM~20464538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 2 2011, 08:13 AM~20465438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 2 2011, 02:53 PM~20468522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:0 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@May 2 2011, 01:51 AM~20464538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 2 2011, 08:13 AM~20465438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 2 2011, 02:53 PM~20468522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 2 2011, 08:13 AM~20465438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

damm ass 4 days on them
:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 2 2011, 08:13 AM~20465438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoder  m: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Camel toe


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Is that a scrach & snif picture? :roflmao: :boink:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> [/quote
> ................................................................
> ...............................................................
> WOW
> ...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YESSSS....


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 6 2011, 05:58 PM~20499871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@May 2 2011, 01:51 AM~20464538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 12 2011, 01:55 PM~20538901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> ......................................................................................
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> > [/quote
> > ......................................................................................
> > ......................................................................................
> > wow zers
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 6 2011, 05:09 PM~20499594
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wow: :0


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

[:boink: :boink: :boink: nice


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

east coast action.. :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

a lil something something more..


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that broad want her snatch shown! who wheres that kinda outfit with no chonies unless she was planning on showin it off?? :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 16 2011, 05:37 AM~20561350
> *east coast action..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> LOOK AT THAT TOE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 16 2011, 04:37 AM~20561350
> *east coast action..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



paulinaaaaaaaaaaa mmm mmm mmmmm!!!!!!!!!!




:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> > LOOK AT THAT TOE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> NOW I WANT A CAMEL LOL


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> > LOOK AT THAT TOE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 16 2011, 06:26 AM~20561475
> *a lil something something more..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Royal50 (Sep 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@May 24 2011, 06:39 PM~20621324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20494607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOOD RAT HOOD RAT SEXXXY MAMA LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

* Rollers Only & Boulevard Aces always have some bad ass pics....*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I LIKE THE TIGER PRINT ON THAT ASS "THEY'RE GREEEEAT!"


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@May 28 2011, 11:54 AM~20646983
> *I LIKE THE TIGER PRINT ON THAT ASS "THEY'RE GREEEEAT!"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@May 28 2011, 02:54 PM~20646983
> *I LIKE THE TIGER PRINT ON THAT ASS "THEY'RE GREEEEAT!"
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: * Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllll yeah...!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

*:inout:*


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

townbizzness said:


> > NOW I WANT A CAMEL LOL
> 
> 
> T T T:worship::fool2:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

:0:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DOUGHBOY91 said:


>


NICE!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> NICE!


:thumbsup:SHES BAD HOMIE


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nasty said:


> that broad want her snatch shown! who wheres that kinda outfit with no chonies unless she was planning on showin it off?? :wow:


someone who doesnt give a fuck


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:tongue::wow:


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

www.missdarlingdanika.com
Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Danika/117706481584854?ref=ts

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306046-Darling-Danika-Pics


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

DarlingDanika said:


> www.missdarlingdanika.com
> Facebook:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darling-Danika/117706481584854?ref=ts
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306046-Darling-Danika-Pics


:boink::naughty:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


:naughty::naughty:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


:thumbsup:


GATO ***** said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice bumper to bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


>


:wow::wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

lupe said:


>


 :wow::boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


>


 :boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


lupe said:


>


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

eastbay68 said:


> :fool2::fool2:


oooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

bigcadi said:


>


:naughty::naughty:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes::fool2:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

red63rag said:


> :biggrin:


:wow::fool2:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Who wants to hit back bumper :nicoderm:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


> Who wants to hit back bumper :nicoderm:


:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

eastbay68 said:


> Who wants to hit back bumper :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

bigcadi said:


> [/QUOTE
> .....................................................
> ..................................................


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

red63rag said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

bigcadi said:


>


Fuck she looks bomb Name please?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

MRDRIFTER626 said:


> Fuck she looks bomb Name please?


Tiffanie Vega


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

eastbay68 said:


> Who wants to hit back bumper :nicoderm:


 :yes::yes:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


>


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


>


Very Nice Joe :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bigcadi said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


>


:boink::tongue:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

eastbay68 said:


>


Nice


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:boink:


louie said:


> View attachment 337979


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

bigcadi said:


>





lupe said:


>


:fool2::fool2:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

she is so hot


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

scooby1925 said:


> [/:boink::naughty:


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

i like your style homie


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> ////////
> /////////
> LOOKING GOOD


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> ///////////
> ///////////
> 
> HUMMMMMM


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> /////////////
> ////////////
> PANTIE DROPPER WOW U SHOULD HAVE TOLD HER TO DROP THEM THEN ...... LoL
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> ////////////
> ////////////
> NICE 2


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> scooby1925 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

NICE PIC'S 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

scooby1925 said:


>


:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Now I remember why I bought my Impala.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

scooby1925 said:


>


:naughty::naughty:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


> :nicoderm:


:naughty::boink:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

scooby1925 said:


>


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> ////////////
> 
> nice


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

eastbay68 said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ray-13 said:


> View attachment 342467
> View attachment 342468
> View attachment 342469


:naughty:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## mrmikeman (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

mrmikeman said:


>


:naughty::fool2:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

scooby1925 said:


>


:boink::naughty:


----------



## really? (Aug 2, 2011)

Yummy.


----------



## mrmikeman (Aug 7, 2011)

dayton roller said:


> damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


thats Barriogirls for you...

 http://Barriogirls.com


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

scooby1925 said:


>


:naughty:uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

NICE
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

scooby1925 said:


>


:fool2::fool2:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

magic/IMG0







agic/IMG017.jpg[/IMG]16.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

83bluemagic said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> ////\\\\
> 
> nice


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY CAR FROM THE SFV SHOW


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

scooby1925 said:


>


WHO IS THE CHICK IN THE BLACK AND WHITE?


----------



## exdtuner (Feb 13, 2008)

Briana Lee


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

83bluemagic said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:fool2::tongue:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> YEA BUDDDDDYYYYY
> :drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

wet-n-wild said:


> HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY CAR FROM THE SFV SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WELL HERES 1 FOR THE HUMP DAY HOPE EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD 1
]










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

exdtuner said:


> Briana Lee


 Cool thanks, have never seen or heard of her.


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

exdtuner said:


> Briana Lee




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










http://youtu.be/0dzCSt8LxCo


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


streetseen.com said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

streetseen.com said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://youtu.be/0dzCSt8LxCo


 WOW!!!! And see hangs out at Lowrider shows?!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

MAN U SHOULD CHECK OUT HER TWITTER PICS 
:yes:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> MAN U SHOULD CHECK OUT HER TWITTER PICS
> :yes:


post up:werd:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Shes blessed


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://youtu.be/0dzCSt8LxCo


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

CHIIIIIOOWWWWW!!!!!! TTMFT


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> post up:werd:


X2, LETS SEE THEM


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


> Shes blessed


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://youtu.be/0dzCSt8LxCo


:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

streetseen.com said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

65ragrider said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

thats what i like to see


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

I love this photos, would love to do some more artwork for some pay. I am a graphic designer and I am looking to work with somebody to create an Identity for my art. So I did something with one of these photos. Want to really work with people who take beautiful photos of hynas.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

FirstRight said:


> I love this photos, would love to do some more artwork for some pay. I am a graphic designer and I am looking to work with somebody to create an Identity for my art. So I did something with one of these photos. Want to really work with people who take beautiful photos of hynas.
> 
> View attachment 367361
> View attachment 367370
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## west sider 661 (Jul 6, 2011)

96azteca_gold said:


> View attachment 355841


 321 that's it


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


Nice Wagon!!! Oh & the Hyna too :naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

scooby1925 said:


> [/QUOTE those are some nice looking broads:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

jrock2113 said:


> scooby1925 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE those are some nice looking broads:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

jrock2113 said:


> scooby1925 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE those are some nice looking broads:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Im in love :wow:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

x 2 :naughty:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

DIOS MIO! ESAS SON NALGA SAKIS!!!!!!!!! :bowrofl:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:boink::boink::boink:


El Callejero said:


>


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:drama::biggrin:


cesar g:eek:arcia said:


> :naughty:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::boink:


jrock2113 said:


> scooby1925 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE those are some nice looking broads:thumbsup:


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

oooooooWWWWHHHHH I LIKE THIS :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DAMN THESE LADIES LOOK'N GOOD


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> oooooooWWWWHHHHH I LIKE THIS :thumbsup:


ME TOOO:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


>


:boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://youtu.be/0dzCSt8LxCo


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

83bluemagic said:


> magic/IMG0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


> Who wants to hit back bumper :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:boink::boink:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

uffin:


El Callejero said:


>


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WELL HERES 1 FOR THE HUMP DAY HOPE EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD 1
> ]


 :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://youtu.be/0dzCSt8LxCo


 Briana Lee....She a Bad Beessshhh:yes::naughty::boink:


----------



## az_starterz (Oct 7, 2011)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 HELL NA!!!!!! NEVER WILL A BITCH POSE ON MY SHIT LIME THAT, I AIN'T TRYIN TO WIPE SHIT OFF MY BBY, GOTS TO BE TRIPPIN!!!! XD, COCHINA..


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

centralvalley209 said:


>


uffin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


Dzzzzamn


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

View attachment 392425




:wow:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

O-DA-LAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY..........................................................
:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Mario Loco said:


> Briana Lee....She a Bad Beessshhh:yes::naughty::boink:


http://www.xvideos.com/video1506630/briana_lee_cam_show_blowjob_masturbate:yes:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:tongue:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


damm nice ..........................


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :yes:


damm like that homie


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

REGAL81 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :tongue:


little izzy getting bizzy


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:boink:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :yes:


YUP.. THATZ MY PIC..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> damm like that homie


*THATZ MY PIC....NOT GARZA...*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :yes:


:boink:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Fat ass snatch


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

DOUGHBOY91 said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


OH MY GOD! DAMN
:fool2:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> Fat ass snatch


X2 bro!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Me LIKE:worship:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I took these at the 2011 lowrider super show in vegas......

lets show them what we are working with...











fuck that im out










Fine be that way!!!!!!!!












U SEE ME NOW!!???


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *THATZ MY PIC....NOT GARZA...*


U DIONG IT PIMP 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

BigCeez said:


>


THATS WHATS UP


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> I took these at the 2011 lowrider super show in vegas......
> 
> lets show them what we are working with...
> 
> ...


2 FUNNY SHE GOT MAD AND LEFT ...LOL 
NICE PICS


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> Fat ass snatch


:yes:


----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

....


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THATS WHATS UP


:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> U DIONG IT PIMP
> :thumbsup:


*YUP. YUP.....I LIKE COCHINAS....*


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *THATZ MY PIC....NOT GARZA...*


:roflmao:I KNOW YOU GOT THE COPRIGHTS CHINGAS!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NOT MY PIC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EXCANDALOW PICS.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

looking good


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:around:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


 Nice looking women!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :around:
> View attachment 395263


:fool2:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5254 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> 2 FUNNY SHE GOT MAD AND LEFT ...LOL
> NICE PICS


 does anybody know who this hyna is ?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> I took these at the 2011 lowrider super show in vegas......
> 
> lets show them what we are working with...
> 
> ...


i remember these chicks from vegas..


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

seen this chick at vegas too...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

View My VideoCHECK THIS HINA OUT


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

streetseen.com said:


>


:boink:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :around:
> View attachment 395263


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> NOT MY PIC


DOES ANYONE KNOWS WHO THIS HYNA IS ?


----------



## ErnLoC (Jun 25, 2011)

hey homie nice girl, is this photo taken in golden hills i know this park, no one is never there


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 395342


:wow::fool2:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## PRIMEROS 818 (Apr 15, 2010)

PRIMEROS 818


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 397109


Oh hell ya, Mayra is one bad bish


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 397109
> View attachment 397110
> View attachment 397111


:naughty:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeen
http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeenMagazine


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> NOT MY PIC


:yes:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Moe Built said:


> View attachment 395839


----------



## CityLocs Eyewear (Oct 2, 2008)

BackseatBoogie at your service! http://youtu.be/9fzi7cNmGAo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

***** 63 said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOWS WHO THIS HYNA IS ?


simon ***** shes a model that was in vegas on sunday when I called you member????? u member........


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


> http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeen
> http://www.facebook.com/StreetSeenMagazine


:boink:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

81cutty said:


>


:boink:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 399014
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 399014


:fool2:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

:fool2:


RAG 6T1 said:


> :wow:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> View My VideoCHECK THIS HINA OUT



she makes it clap.....


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 397109
> View attachment 397110
> View attachment 397111


What's the first girls name?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

:fool2:
View attachment 400348


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump 4 ASS!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

81cutty said:


>


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


After a hard night it looks like....lol. Its all good I'd hit that....tig o bitties


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>



got milk??


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

IM N HEAVEN. THE MIDDLE ONE IS FINE LIKE WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 403079


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NALGA SAKIS!!!!!!!!!!!E=HOUSEOFBLUES82;14849828]:biggrin:
View attachment 399014
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

We need more: )


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 411740
> :wow:


:boink:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 411740
> :wow:


...WOW!!!!...simply gorgeous...please post more pics of this chick and the fo


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow::wow:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


yummy yummy


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

IIMPALAA said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

DOUGHBOY91 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Bad ass spy pic!


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Bad ass spy pic!


WOW....


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> Bad ass spy pic!


:tongue:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Bad ass spy pic!


Nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> Bad ass spy pic!


That's awesome


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>



damn she is BAD:fool2:


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Spank that....


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

DAMMMMM!!!!!!!!:wow:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHINGADO.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


:worship:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :wow:
> View attachment 415760


:naughty:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## BAJITOS63 (Nov 22, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


>


Aaayyyy que buena! All night


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

GOTTA LOVE THAT CAMEL TOE


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


thats what im talking about sweet nalgotas:cheesy:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

El Callejero said:


>


X420


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


>


damm shes fine and she knows it.....


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


daaaayyyyuuummmmm!!!!!!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

910!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> damm shes fine and she knows it.....


:yes:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

]







[/QUOTE]GOTTA LOVE THAT CLASSY LOOK ..NAUGHTY BUT NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

theloyaltyones said:


>


:boink::boink::boink::boink: Damm!!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

That's just too hot!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

pillo 84 regal said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

cesar garcia said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


O Damm like that 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> O Damm like that
> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


FAT ASS PUSSY!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

EN LA MADRE!!!!!!!!! LIP ZILLA........ :naughty:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

GOING IN HEAD FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


GOING IN HEAD FIRST!!!!!!!!!! 



~G STYLE 62~ said:


> O Damm like that
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

T.T.T!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

MYERS60 said:


> GOING IN HEAD FIRST!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

cesar garcia;15005817
said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

cesar garcia said:


>


Ay dios


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :wow:


MMMMMMAAAAAMMMMYYYYYYY:cheesy:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :wow:


CHINGALE THATS NICE


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


Nice n Thick


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

(CESAR GARCIA) gets the best pics!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

cesar garcia said:


>


She's 100...


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

cesar garcia said:


>


WoW


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Cadillac1 said:


> She's 100...


:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:boink::naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. The homie "cesar garcia" knows how to post !!  :thumbsup: . .


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. The homie "cesar garcia" knows how to post !!  :thumbsup: . .


:h5:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

NICE PICS


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

cesar garcia said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


      :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


beautiful


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


>


I'm in LOVE !!!:fool2:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


>




:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>





:boink:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

]







[/QUOTE]:boink:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

64 Manny said:


> :boink:


That's a nice fat ass!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

cesar garcia said:


>


Holy shit! that's the kinda pussy you lick and it lick's you back!!!!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

cesar garcia said:


>


Any nude ones?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:fool2:VERY NICE!!!


cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

HOT!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

X2


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

cesar garcia said:


>


 I LOVE IT!!!!:fool2:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:wow::boink:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice,very Nice!!


la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


So perfect it looks fake


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


:wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>





:wow::fool2::biggrin:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:worship:


la familia c.c. Az said:


>


:worship:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. mannnn! my freakin' hand is tired of "right-clicking" :naughty: and saving..


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sexy


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## JDIZZLE (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

MR. FORD said:


>


Damn


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


> http://
> 28.media.tumblr.com/
> tumblr_lxtmul5Gb91r9h5b8o1_500.jpg


:wow:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

SOUTHSIDE KC in this mother! damn thats an oldie but goodie!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


KC ALL DAY BABAY BABAY!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


!!!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:naughty: NALGA SAKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :machinegun:


:fool2:


----------



## I TELL YA WHAT! (Jan 16, 2012)

THAT HYNA'S NALGAS EARNED HERSELF ANOTHER REPOST! "I TELL YA WHAT!"


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


SHE HOT AS F...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

A+


cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hno:


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> hno:


:naughty:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> hno:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:fool2::fool2:


la familia c.c. Az said:


>


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> dam my uso looks good.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

REGAL81;15065456
said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

cesar garcia said:


>


Has a face u wanna fuck all day!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

TX-Klique said:


> Has a face u wanna fuck all day!!


:h5:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


DAMMM THATS NICE!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## SNOOP2 (Feb 2, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


DAMN !!!!!! An i do mean DAMN!!!!


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

RAGTOWN said:


> View attachment 428149


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

BEEN ON THIS THREAD FOR THE PAST COUPLE HOURS. VERY ENTERTAINING MAKES TIME GO FAST AT WORK. GOOTA LOVE THIS THREAD :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

X2


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

cesar garcia;15074056
said:


> :worship:


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

X 3,4,&5


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> REGAL81;15065456
> said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:boink:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT FOR THESE FINE ASS BITCHES!!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 818rydr (Sep 14, 2005)

H8R PROOF said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> > OH SNAP!!!!
> ...


----------



## 818rydr (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC....RIDES.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin: Nice pics...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

WOW NICE


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

MEMBERS ONLY CC SD LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.CC....RIDES.:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>



Tight work!:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


>


 SHEES BADD ASS!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


>


Nice ! But this is hynas AND cars topic.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

NO TOMORROW ON THAT!!!!


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

NICE!!!


cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


6ix5iveIMP said:


> cesar garcia;15074056
> said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

REGAL81 said:


>


Gotta love that ass!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> [/QUOTE
> :fool2:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SPOOK82 said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

cesar garcia said:


>


Name


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ttt :wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

DAMMM!!!!!


6ix5iveIMP said:


>


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


>


link


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

uuuhhmmmm nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:fool2:


cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Man the mods banned Cesar Garcia, he had all the good pics!!!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


DAMMM


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


>


theres something wrong with this chicks legs


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> theres something wrong with this chicks legs


:roflmao:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!!!! SHE FLEX-ABLE


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

ASS HOLDN HER UP RIGHT BUTT CHEEK :roflmao:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


>


THIS CHICK IS BADD SHE DID MY LAYOUT IN LOWRIDER BACK IN 08 ...... SHE STILL LOOK'S BADD !!!:yes: "Bahara Gulistani"......:naughty:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

cesar garcia said:


>


Just the way I like them...nice and thick....yeah buddy:boink:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

A BIG 10-4 ON THAT ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

_TTMFT FOR THESE FINE ASS BITCHES!!!!!_


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:worship::worship:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

She looks familiar!! N not in a good way!!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Nudes...nudes....nudes...damit where are the nudes!!!!!!!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:fool2:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

SOME PICS I RAN ACROSS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 437386
> SOME PICS I RAN ACROSS


Damn!!


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

:fool2:


no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 437394


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 437384


Those are some curves!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

la familia c.c. Az said:


>


:h5:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Keep em coming Cadi Kid!!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

WTF !!! I think one of these chicks is pregnant!


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 437832


Perfect!!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 437831


 Does anybody know her name?


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 437832


Yeah nice


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:fool2:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> Does anybody know her name?


I would say thats denise milani


----------



## bomber (Aug 15, 2010)

wat it do!!


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

del toro said:


>


I WISH ALL CAR MODEL WOULD WEAR LINGERIE LIKE THIS.....NOW THATZ FIRME....:yessad::wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Love the ass!!!


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> /QUOTE]:fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


nice!!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

nice pics :nicoderm:


----------



## 818rydr (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT for these bitches....


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 440714
> View attachment 440715
> View attachment 440716


:boink:


----------



## SmooveP (Jun 4, 2003)

shalane with my 59 at camargo park!


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS AL CIEN


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

REGAL81 said:


>


dam!!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> dam!!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 440714
> View attachment 440715
> View attachment 440716


On the Hyundai? Damn it


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

REGAL81 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:fool2:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~;15184283
said:


> DavidVFCC said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

monte-licious said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


*DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
NOW THATS WHATS UP 
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 437756





CADI KID said:


> View attachment 437808





CADI KID said:


> View attachment 437815





CADI KID said:


> View attachment 437817


LOOKING GOOD
CADI KID
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

monte-licious said:


>





monte-licious said:


>


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

X2 gotta love them cheeks


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

chris g said:


> View attachment 443425


I can never get over a good ass!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


NICE PHOTO SHOOT HOMIE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 443965


:worship:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

CADI KID has been getting down with these pics

Keep up the good work homie


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

[/IMG]don't need know car


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 444530
> View attachment 444531


:naughty::fool2:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

mikal741 said:


> [/IMG]don't need know car


RIGHT KLIQUE SAVE!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 444573


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

not a car... but she look good!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


El Callejero said:


>


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

El Callejero said:


>


Toooooo hot!!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMM u ASK ME, THEY LOOK LIKE HAND FULL SIZE!!!!:naughty:


TX-Klique said:


> Toooooo hot!!


----------



## 818rydr (Sep 14, 2005)

El Callejero said:


>


That's what friends are for...lol


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 445523


Nice love asian chicks


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


this bi**h is bad


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

REGAL81 said:


>


Damn That's a lot of Ass


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 446664
> View attachment 446665


What issue is this ride in?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Moe Built said:


> What issue is this ride in?



lowrider girls magazine homie


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 446658
> View attachment 446659


Do u have her name?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:worship:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

:fool2:


monte-licious said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

REGAL81 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


:wow:


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/326927-bootylicious-28.html#post15258480


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> Does anybody know her name?


Her name is Jessica Pangelina a model for Streetlow Magazine. I took that picture of her in the back of my home boy and club members 63 Impala Convertible. Check out the final video from that photo shoot






:thumbsup:


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

monte-licious said:


>


 Dayum! Whos that deliveygirl?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn very blessed with that body


monte-licious said:


>


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

No pues wow...TTT!!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

monte-licious said:


> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/310228_184380761640731_100002064257911_
> 433358_774906024_n.jpg


Love it!!!!dammmmmmn all that jelly and no toast!


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

What you know bout that YOUNGSTER!!!! :thumbsup:


CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> Love it!!!!dammmmmmn all that jelly and no toast!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:fool2::worship:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Cochino!! I'm gonna tell your Mom. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


DAMMM....:bowrofl:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


NICE!!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE :nicoderm:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:fool2::run::naughty:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

REGAL81 said:


>


:wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


rino legs :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

big topcat said:


> What you know bout that YOUNGSTER!!!! :thumbsup:


:rofl:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

REGAL81 said:


>


Hynas and cars....where is the car? Damn she is thick


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

nice


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> nice


Daaaammmmmmm......


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

Perfect thread


----------



## elcadaver007 (Jun 10, 2008)

DOUBLE DAMMMM!!!! :boink:


----------



## elcadaver007 (Jun 10, 2008)

[SUP]






[/SUP] ........OOOH ......YEAH


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!!!!!:boink::boink:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


1,3,2:boink:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

X2!!!


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

now thats a classy picture :thumbsup:


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


>


Anymore pics of her?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

theloyaltyones said:


>


beutiful!!...post more


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

theloyaltyones said:


>


:yes: .. Very nice!


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


>


:worship:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:fool2:SOMEBODY WOULD BE KNOCKING DENTS OUT OF THE FORD AFTER BEING WITH HER!!!!


theloyaltyones said:


>


----------



## elcadaver007 (Jun 10, 2008)

.........HAAAAAAAAY GUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY........................ :fool2:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 455279


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 455280


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 455389
View attachment 455390
:drama:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

theloyaltyones said:


>


Nalgamedios....bootyfull


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


>


LEAVES MORE TO THE IMAGINATION :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

theloyaltyones;15309435
said:


> :run::boink::fool2:DAMMMMMM:thumbsup:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

theloyaltyones said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 457203
> View attachment 457204
> View attachment 457205


:thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 457203
> View attachment 457204
> View attachment 457205


ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 457203
> View attachment 457204
> View attachment 457205


:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> theloyaltyones;15309435
> said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

TX-Klique said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> > What's her name?
> ...


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

KILOE said:


>


i want to see the other side


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

THE DARK-SIDE!!! 


BOSS HOGIN said:


> i want to see the other side


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

:facepalm::naughty:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:worship::worship:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:yes:


ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:fool2::boink:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

I WOULD LIKE TO WAX THAT ASS!!!!!!!! WAX-ON........WAX-OFF:boink:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Jackie this past weekend at the Traditionals Picnic in Weslaco, TX
Find her on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/JackieAkaLilDreamer


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

streetseen.com said:


> Jackie this past weekend at the Traditionals Picnic in Weslaco, TX


 K Nice!!!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

streetseen.com said:


> Jackie this past weekend at the Traditionals Picnic in Weslaco, TX


:boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## elcherrios (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 461858


That's not a car.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Cadillac1 said:


> That's not a car.


But it has a bumper!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


:yes:This hyna is bad ass


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow,,,,,


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This rucas perfect:fool2::boink:


monte-licious said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

nice


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

REGAL81 said:


>


Holy crap! :O


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

nsane86 said:


>


YEA BUDDY I WANT TO PUT MY FINGERS IN THERE TO


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

A&R said:


> :worship:


thats what i call 3D


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 468897


:worship:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 468897


:thumbsup:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

DOUGHBOY91 said:


>


2 hot 4 tv


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

A&R said:


> :worship:


That model is Rosa Acosta...


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

Wildmint said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

REGAL81 said:


>


:drama::thumbsup:
ITS NOT HER BEAUTY BUT HER BOOTY


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Wildmint said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

streetseen.com said:


>


NICE
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 461855





CADI KID said:


> View attachment 461856


O YEA GOT 2 LOVE U SOME 
" FAVIOLA FRIDAYS " 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*187 because this thread is Killin' It* *!*


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

monte-licious said:


> :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


damm the skinny 1 looks just like my ex wife. No wonder i havent seen that bitch around anymore....


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

sdropnem said:


> monte-licious said:
> 
> 
> > :boink: :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sdropnem said:


> monte-licious said:
> 
> 
> > :boink: :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

streetseen.com said:


> Jackie this past weekend at the Traditionals Picnic in Weslaco, TX
> Find her on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/JackieAkaLilDreamer


:fool2:


----------



## Six-four (Apr 2, 2012)

Love this girl damn!


----------



## Six-four (Apr 2, 2012)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> theloyaltyones;15309435
> said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Six-four (Apr 2, 2012)

theloyaltyones said:


>


This a wife


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

:naughty::thumbsup:


sdropnem said:


> monte-licious said:
> 
> 
> > :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

PICA-BOO!


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


My dick is gonna rip my pants....


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

View attachment 472501
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Yeah buddy!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

oh nice


----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

michael7777 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

michael7777 said:


>


Yummy right there!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

oh my,,,,.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

damm


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

michael7777 said:


>


thats a cochinas wright there :thumbsup:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

michael7777 said:


>


mmmmmm Jynx Maze she is a good movie star


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

IMGNTS64SS said:


> thats a cochinas wright there :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

michael7777 said:


>


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 437394
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

michael7777 said:


>




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Website and magazine almost done


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 473765
> Website and magazine almost done


:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 473765
> Website and magazine almost done


 CHINGAOUS MORE COCHINAS I LIKE IT


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

monte-licious said:


>


SHES FUCKING BAD ASS.


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 473765
> Website and magazine almost done


:worship::banghead::h5::fool2:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

64 Manny said:


> SHES FUCKING BAD ASS.


U DO REALIZE ITS PHOTOSHOPPED RIGHT ???


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Slash69 (May 3, 2012)

Nice Culo girl!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)

<img onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" border="0" alt="" src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7241/7148567667_21c7cbbf2f_b.jpg">


----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

P

My son loving it!!!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

oh damm


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


>


:boink::boink:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Loookin Good:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


streetseen.com said:


>


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

streetseen.com said:


>


UULALA NICE ASS


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:yes::yes:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow wow damn!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:fool2:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

This is a truck, but we're pretty sure that you won't even notice...


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT FOR A BAD ASS THREAD :worship:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Some models that posed on my little sisters car...She is in Xplizit cc...El Paso Chapter


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Whoa! You can see her bean!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Some models that posed on my little sisters car...She is in Xplizit cc...El Paso Chapter


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:around:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

bulletproofdesigns said:


>


damn this bi*ch sexxxy


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Man that looks good!!! :biggrin:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

streetseen.com said:


> Whoa! You can see her bean!


*It's Pierced!!!:naughty:*


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

OOOOOOoooohhhhhhhh yaaaa


----------



## ernesto84 (May 1, 2012)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 473765
> Website and magazine almost done


What's the website to this


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

UUHHugghhuuhh


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Eazy baby doll


bulletproofdesigns said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

A Rona sounds good right about now


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*Keep show them bodies with them ridez Ladies*


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> OOOOOOoooohhhhhhhh yaaaa


:fool2:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

mikal741 said:


> View attachment 480924


would love to lay my head on those pillows


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> OOOOOOoooohhhhhhhh yaaaa



OH YEAH I MEMBER !!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

REGAL81 said:


>


Nice wallpaper


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: Wow


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


Not bad at all!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


GOTTA LOVE THAT BROWN SKIN:wow:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


>


Nice pics Eddie .


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Some pics from sunday photo shoot


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NALGA ME DIOS!


big topcat said:


> :nicoderm: Wow


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

shotgun18 said:


>


Cochino! lol


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:nicoderm: damn chaaoooo


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


YEP


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice tits......everything else gots to go !


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> Nice tits......everything else gots to go !


Ha ha i wish it Did also.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

UUUUmmmm


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Texas Showdown in Houston this past weekend...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


>


damn to bad she didnt take off that dress!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UKiu937L6Ng" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

scooby1925 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

El Alfonso said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UKiu937L6Ng" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>






 fixed it:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> fixed it:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

Clean rides and girls


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


She is sexy


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

LOVE ME SUM THICK GIRKS!!!!


scooby1925 said:


>


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Always funny when you see half naked chicks at a carshow and kids are walking in the background lol



scooby1925 said:


>


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:fool2:PORNSTAR, ESPERANSA DIAZ!! :naughty:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 494158


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

scooby1925 said:


>



:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> :wow:


:facepalm:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


:facepalm: DAMM :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

CHUKO 204 said:


>


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMM!!! SHE HAS COTTON CANDY BETWEEN HER THEM LEGS...


juICE805 said:


> :facepalm: DAMM :thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NICE.


juICE805 said:


> :facepalm: DAMM :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


damm....


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


:wow::worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

Dam she got ass for days


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>



That is a bad MOFO right there... damn


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

REGAL81 said:


>


nalganme dios que es eso?


----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

IM LOOKING FOR TWO HAMS THAT RAN AWAY!!! YOU CANT MISS-EM!! :naughty:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

This past weekend at the Illegal Toys Car Show in Oklahoma City...


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:biggrin: *DAMMM!!!!*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

ummmm :thumbsup:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Congrats Rollerz on the big win. Good job Eazy.


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


> This past weekend at the Illegal Toys Car Show in Oklahoma City...


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:bowrofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


THAT BAK SIDE DAMMM :facepalm:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dammmmmn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Adrienne from this past weekend at Any Given Sunday Car Show in Dallas, TX


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

AM I SEEING A BUMPER GUARD ON THIS 60!!!!!??? I SEE THE CHICK WITH THEM FINE ASS HIPS ALSO!!! :naughty:


traditionals said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MYERS60 said:


> AM I SEEING A* BUMPER GUARD ON THIS *60!!!!!??? I SEE THE CHICK WITH THEM FINE ASS HIPS ALSO!!! :naughty:


:facepalm:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## edolla22 (Dec 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LACOUNTY (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

WISH I WAS THAT PILLOW............:yes:


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :naughty:


Would like to some better shots of her face cuase she looks fine as fuck.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

62ssrag said:


> Would like to some better shots of her face cuase she looks fine as fuck.


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

I salute this thread


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

RAG 6T1 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

wezzie83 said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

i like nalgas


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

IMGNTS64SS said:


> i like nalgas


de hombre....


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

:facepalm::wow::thumbsup:YES IN DEED!!!!!!!! 




wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


>


:fool2::boink:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Can sum one say repost Lmfao


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Whos this chick :fool2:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


This one lol


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:fool2:DAAAAAAAAMMMM!!! :naughty:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


> :fool2::boink:


Damn she's thick


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


name??


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


>


\


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

wezzie83 said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

wezzie83 said:


>


That's right, face down and ass up!


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## JOEBOB (Jan 22, 2012)

Briella bounce is the name of the thick white chick


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST BARRIO GIRLS SHOOT 
THE ONLY PIC I CAN PUT UP IF U NO WHAT I MEAN *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*STREET LOW PHOTO SHOOT*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*SOCIOS SHOW *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*WICKED RIDAZ SHOW *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*STREET LOW PHOTO SHOOT *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*DEVOTIONS SHOW 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*STREETLOW SHOW WOODLAND *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*BOOM THATS HOW 
FAMILY FIRST CC&BC 
BEEN GETTING DOWN 
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


name please????


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

homie said:


> name please????


:dunno:

i think shes from bang bros she had some pics together with jynx maze


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

christy mack repn my sick dreams !!


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


its talking to me and i like what its saying


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


shes bad :worship:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


damm.....:boink:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

YESSS:thumbsup:


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

DammmmmmmmmmmN:wow:


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


>


Aye.....que chichis christ....want milk.


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

wezzie83 said:


>


:fool2::fool2::worship:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

doggy said:


> :fool2::fool2::worship:


Oh wow.. I like pink tacos


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

wezzie83 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

wezzie83 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


tthat last girl look familiar from that back


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## JOEBOB (Jan 22, 2012)

Briella bounce


----------



## JOEBOB (Jan 22, 2012)

homie said:


> name please????


This chick is Briella bounce


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMN


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

wezzie83 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


DAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THAT BITCH


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

YUP SOME ONE HAD A GOOD TIME


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:nicoderm:


HULKSTER13 said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:tongue:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wezzie83 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice pictures but the topic saids haynas AND CARS OK GUYS that means carshow pictures whith girls and CARS thank's guys.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

gordo56 said:


> Nice pictures but the topic saids haynas AND CARS OK GUYS that means carshow pictures whith girls and CARS thank's guys.


ESTA LOCO


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow::wow:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 517843


Very nice more pleases.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 519191


NICE AND SMOOTH....:facepalm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 519191


Nice.


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 519191


Thank's nice pic. Alfonso so went the webside is going be running?


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 519191


MORE!!!! Lol on here and facebook...lol


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Uuuuuuuuuuhm, nice:thumbsup:


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

Love this topic


----------



## LACOUNTY (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## LACOUNTY (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## LACOUNTY (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

...................:scrutinize:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

wezzie83 said:


>


Today was a good day : "and my dick runs deep, so deep, so deep , put her ass to sleep "


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

REGAL81 said:


>


:wow::fool2:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Ariana at Texas Heatwave in Austin - July 2012
http://www.facebook.com/ArianaModelLatina


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

streetseen.com said:


> Ariana at Texas Heatwave in Austin - July 2012
> http://www.facebook.com/ArianaModelLatina


:naughty:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

SMELLS KIND OF FISH-E!!! :yes:


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Iliana at Battle on the Bay in Corpus Christi this past weekend...


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

streetseen.com said:


> Iliana at Battle on the Bay in Corpus Christi this past weekend...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

streetseen.com said:


> Iliana at Battle on the Bay in Corpus Christi this past weekend...


Any More Pics of This ONe?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

streetseen.com said:


> Iliana at Battle on the Bay in Corpus Christi this past weekend...


68 FASTBACK THAT SHIT CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Any More Pics of This ONe?


 Yeah we have plenty... We'll post more in a bit... Also check our fb page (link below)and look through our photo albums. We're posting everything there first...


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## Gonzo1995 (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Any More Pics of This ONe?


By request Loco 61


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

streetseen.com said:


> By request Loco 61


:boink:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Any More Pics of This ONe?


And another


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Any More Pics of This ONe?


Last one...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

streetseen.com said:


> And another


:naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

streetseen.com said:


> And another


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

GIRL IS FINE AS FUCK!!! 59 GRILL GUARD ON A 60......HUM, :scrutinize:


streetseen.com said:


> And another


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 527164


My God!:wow:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm:


FUCK THAT........ 61 CLEAN ASS FUCK ILL HIT IT :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

streetseen.com said:


> Iliana at Battle on the Bay in Corpus Christi this past weekend...





HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>





streetseen.com said:


> By request Loco 61





streetseen.com said:


> And another


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ;15848249
said:


> :fool2::boink::yes::run:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> JOHNNY CHINGAZ;15848249
> said:
> 
> 
> > ON HER BACK IT SAYS.....NUT HERE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## r8dr760 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice back shot


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


PERFECTION !!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :thumbsup: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


>


:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## el guey (Aug 26, 2012)

DOUGHBOY91 said:


>


 :fool2:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

wezzie83 said:


>


NOW THATS HOT A DOWN CHICKA


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## el guey (Aug 26, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


 that's wat I call a smooth as


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## r8dr760 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nothing like a big fat ass


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

P1DAILY619 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> > JOHNNY CHINGAZ;15848249
> ...


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

J2theCHI said:


> View attachment 533114


DAAAMMMMMNNNNN


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

J2theCHI said:


> View attachment 533114


DAM THAT'S PRETTY


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

J2theCHI said:


> View attachment 533114


 nalgamedios:worship:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

wezzie83 said:


>


NICE VIDEO THAT GIRL HOT HOT HOT HOOOOOTTTTTTT....


----------



## suicide gator (Aug 4, 2012)

cesar garcia said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


:boink:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

P1DAILY619 said:


> NICE VIDEO THAT GIRL HOT HOT HOT HOOOOOTTTTTTT....


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh::cheesy::shocked::thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW-WOW-WOW!!!! NALGA ME DIOS!!!


J2theCHI said:


> View attachment 533114


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

I dont even think she needed that photoCHOPP job


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

uuuummmmmm :thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CHEVYXXX said:


>


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

wezzie83 said:


>


:thumbsup::fool2::fool2::boink:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


>


  :thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


>


damn!!!!!....:thumbsup:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:worship::boink:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:fool2::biggrin:


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 538946


:boink:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 538946


Gotta love a thick white bitch


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


tattoos and a big nice ass damn:worship:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

:worship::worship::worship::fool2:uffin:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT uffin:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

wezzie83 said:


>


yes yes yes


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

wezzie83 said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :naughty:


she is bad ass....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

fleetmstr48wssj said:


> she is bad ass....


AND SHE COOKS......:biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

fleetmstr48wssj said:


> she is bad ass....



Damn Bro can I get one to go? :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :naughty:


She hits it all cooks big ass tits culo the best one in my book


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

mabeg said:


> Damn Bro can I get one to go? :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

wezzie83 said:


>


Name Plz..?:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

REGAL81 said:


>



NALGA_LICIOUS


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

REGAL81 said:


> [/
> QUOTE] A Real woman never let her man leave the house hungry or horny!:biggrin:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Damn Johnny has pics of all the chicks with big asses and big tits. My kind of women. Next time I am in Modesto I will have to hit him up so I can meet some of these chicks. Yeah buddy.


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :naughty:


:boink:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I think I just wet myself:fool2:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## edolla22 (Dec 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:yes::boink:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :naughty:


:nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ;15928851
said:


> :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 542405


Ill eat it all day


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 542405


:drama:OMG


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 542405


nalgalicious:fool2:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 542405


:nicoderm::naughty::worship::fool2:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

I am a talented individual and unemployed freelance designer. I love this site, because are to people really post beautiful women and cars. I like creating artwork and I used some images to create artwork of my own. I really would like to work with the people responsible for the images I used. I can create prints, products, posters and more. I am willing to trade five free designs to people, photographers, and other businesses. I have copyrighted hynas and rydz. I willing to work with you. For the first five people who click on my profile I will create a free poster using images you provide, in exchange you send me a poster print of what I created. 

If you like this post click :thumbsup: or if you don't click :thumbsdown:?

I hope you like my art. I created all these pieces in about 20 minute all together.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CADI KID said:


> View attachment 542405


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 542405


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 542405


THATS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

beautiful woman


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:fool2::wow:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








am i seeing things or theres a arrow pointing down her ass?







:roflmao:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Santosc8198 (Sep 19, 2012)

hno::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

wezzie83 said:


>


In person the chick in black is rediculously phat!! :worship:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


I WOULD..... Y NOT :fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


SAY THAT AGAIN DAMMNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

Just want to share one. 

Hope you all like it.


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:worship::worship:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:worship:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

FirstRight said:


> Just want to share one.
> 
> Hope you all like it.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :naughty:


:thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

more


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

FUCK IT MORE BITCHS


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:boink::boink:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

wezzie83 said:


>


:naughty::naughty::boink:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

*looking for work, talented artist broke.*

I am looking for work, can make good lookingposters. 

I can take this image and 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and change it to this.


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

It is photoshop, girl looks like photoshop


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

wezzie83 said:


>


Ha! Check out this hyna saggin'


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

Lol..!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Ha! Check out this hyna saggin'


:roflmao:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:ninja:.............................................SHE REALLY LOOKS SURPRISED!!!!!! LOL


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Hell Yeah!


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Now that's a nice ASS:worship:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


Nice Round Booty:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

FirstRight said:


> Just want to share one.
> 
> Hope you all like it.



:wow::worship:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Santosc8198 (Sep 19, 2012)

:worship::fool2:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

^good lawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

HULKSTER13 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Vegasbobby (Sep 28, 2012)

[URL="http://img131.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=588242323_ShowNtel_Net_Lowridernationals0101_122_411lo.JPG#"]







[/URL]


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


>


dammmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 512046



LOVE HER!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

HULKSTER13 said:


>


She got that Nicki Minaj booty


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

HULKSTER13 said:


>


yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

doggy said:


> yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool2::fool2::fool2:


Xmuthafuckn2 :werd:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

HULKSTER13 said:


>


OH WEEEEEE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

a nice view :naughty:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:tongue:


----------



## rudawg52 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## rudawg52 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## rudawg52 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## rudawg52 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## rudawg52 (May 10, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rudawg52 (May 10, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rudawg52 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

rudawg52 said:


> View attachment 549123
> and they get even bigger


Sexy is better when bigger


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

rudawg52 said:


> View attachment 549123


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

rudawg52 said:


> View attachment 549126


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:worship:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 549831


Datass!


----------



## sixdulce (Dec 1, 2011)

does anyone know who this woman is??


DOUGHBOY91 said:


>


----------



## 96cadilac (Apr 8, 2012)

Not me but this hyna looks firme


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 549831


:wow:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

:fool2:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


nice ass


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

rudawg52 said:


> View attachment 549123


big titis nice


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NO, NOT BIG....:nono:............FUCKIN HUGE.....!!!!!....:run:


CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> big titis nice


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

sixdulce said:


> does anyone know who this woman is??


:thumbsup:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

mike1034 said:


> View attachment 551298


 ++ =:boink:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

Get Poster Designs like this by me.


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:squint:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Vegasbobby (Sep 28, 2012)

[URL="http://img25.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=267330456_ShowNtel_Net_Low_Swift_Models0361_122_207lo.JPG"]


[/URL]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> AND SHE COOKS......:biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2::boink:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:tongue:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Family First Car Club - "Sweet Pea" ft. "Rhona Marie"


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Dam this hyna is bangin


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

WWW.BARRIOGIRLS.COM


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


  :thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:worship:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

El Alfonso said:


> WWW.BARRIOGIRLS.COM


Wait!!!!!!!!!!....What happend to TOMASA?????


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=247225771


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Wait!!!!!!!!!!....What happend to TOMASA?????


[h=4]Tomasa Guglielmi: Looking for Love[/h] http://www.cbn.com/700club/features/amazing/KLP16_tomasa_guglielmi.aspx


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *Tomasa Guglielmi: Looking for Love*
> 
> http://www.cbn.com/700club/features/amazing/KLP16_tomasa_guglielmi.aspx


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *Tomasa Guglielmi: Looking for Love*
> 
> http://www.cbn.com/700club/features/amazing/KLP16_tomasa_guglielmi.aspx


 THATS SOME SHIT HOMIE WHO WOULD OF THOUGHT SHE WENT THROUGH THAT ..:thumbsdown:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


DAM :fool2:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


NICE


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:wow:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


>


OOOOH WEE


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> OOOOH WEE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> [h=4]Tomasa Guglielmi: Looking for Love[/h] http://www.cbn.com/700club/features/amazing/KLP16_tomasa_guglielmi.aspx


Doesn't change the fact......We all wana see her naked!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


nice i like :boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

El Alfonso said:


> WWW.BARRIOGIRLS.COM


:uh::around::sprint::inout:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:DAAAMMMMMMMM


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

Putting in work..ladies keep getting better n hotter


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 567122
> View attachment 567123


:thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 567122
> View attachment 567123


NICE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 567122
> View attachment 567123










:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweet jesus!!!!!!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


 Very Nice....


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

67imp said:


> View attachment 567270
> View attachment 567271


:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: Keep them Coming


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 567122
> View attachment 567123


:wow:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


YEAH SHES A MAN EAT HER:thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


SHES HOT :boink:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

DAMMMMMM. SHE WANTS ME.


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

I WANA CHECK OUT HER BOX.


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Jessica Burciaga


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

87'luxury said:


> Jessica Burciaga


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PINCHE MANIACOS......:run::roflmao:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

87'luxury said:


> Jessica Burciaga


DAAAMMMMNNN


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup::shocked::worship::nicoderm::yes::werd::h5::boink::fool2:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>




DAMN.... :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Family First Car Club - "Sweet Pea" ft. "Rhona Marie"


Damn she is one bad one in person.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

And Hot Cars Part 17 – 10">


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## edolla22 (Dec 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

YOU GUYS ARE NASTY!! perverts!..:twak:





no just joking I love this topic..


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Negative ass. :uh:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

Figured I'd contribute.... Enjoy.


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

:barf::roflmao:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------



## CALI LAC 209 (Jun 18, 2011)

shit my dick got hard whit the GORDITA :thumbsup:


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

HAHA EVERYONE ON HERE KNOWS THEY WOULD HIT IT!!


CALI LAC 209 said:


> shit my dick got hard whit the GORDITA :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

BABY CAKES:boink:HIT IT N STILL EAT AT THE SAME DAM TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

Trying to put out our first calendar, http://www.gofundme.com/1kx1jc


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:fool2: "OLIVIA!!" YUUMMY!! :naughty:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

YEAH MMMM UR TITS OUT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

GOT MILK.........


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HYNAS & CARS - Page 57">


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>


:facepalm::barf:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

11\24\2012 nice



JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

would still smash lol


wezzie83 said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LAGERO said:


> Figured I'd contribute.... Enjoy.



BITCH LOOKS LIKE GARBAGE PAIL KID.... "TORTA TONIA".....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> BITCH LOOKS LIKE GARBAGE PAIL KID.... "TORTA TONIA".....


:roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:rofl:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

THE PETE-STA said:


> BITCH LOOKS LIKE GARBAGE PAIL KID.... "TORTA TONIA".....


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


:wow:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:wow:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


My old roadmaster


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

homegirl at the pool is bad :naughty:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mabeg said:


>


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


My favorite Olivia O Lovely


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://classifieds.myredbook.com/kinkymilena/photos/439128:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

theloyaltyones said:


>


:boink:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

*There's....... There's just something about this broad..............*










*that makes me want to lick her asshole.* :naughty:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Tight ass


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## needgotbody (Dec 9, 2012)

Sup everyone, new member here. Been lurking the boards for a while.

I saw a picture either on here or on the 67 Impala fest thread:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/100488-67-impala-fest.html

It was a firme ass chick with a white halter top and jeans and chucks sqatting/kneeling down in front of a gate.

The photo was black and white.

She had that CLASSIC Cali style. Love here.

Does anyone know which one I'm talking about? I can't find it and both threads are like hundreds of pages long.


----------



## edolla22 (Dec 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT..


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Vegasbobby (Sep 28, 2012)

*SWIFT CAR CLUB MODELS AT LOWRIDER*


----------



## Vegasbobby (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 581741


:fool2:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

I am working with BulletProof and Picazzo Entertainment, we are looking for Donations for the Cost of Producing Calendars. I am a graphic designer, with the skills to create some Art that is unique. 

I created this poster for the Last Bombs United Car Show,









I am working with BulletProofDesign and Picazzo Entertainment, 









Here is some of the Artwork I have done recently, I take beautiful pics of hynas and recreate, retouch, and make artwork out of the beautiful women. 









These are just some of the samples of art work that I have.


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

*This is a sample of our Calendar, we are looking for donations for this calendar.*

I am going to leave a link to a site that will help us make to make our Calendar. Donate to GoFundMe: 

http://www.myspace.com/hynasandrydz/photos/13048#{"ImageId"%3A13048}

Here is the Preview of the Calendar below. 





















Click link below to help us print our first Calendar. 

http://funds.gofundme.com/index.php?route=fundmanager


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

here is the artwork, retouch of the hyna.


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

here is the animated version, .gif


----------



## waytoolow (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:fool2:


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


This girls killer. I want her to model on my ride


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

oh damm!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

LAGERO said:


> *There's....... There's just something about this broad..............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true maniaco. :h5:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

FirstRight said:


> I am going to leave a link to a site that will help us make to make our Calendar. Donate to GoFundMe:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/hynasandrydz/photos/13048#{"ImageId"%3A13048}
> 
> ...


http://funds.gofundme.com/index.php?route=fundmanager


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 581741


:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


GOD DAM EAT THAT SHIT :facepalm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Debuting in early 2013
http://www.facebook.com/carshowhotties

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Nice


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


beautiful


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: L.I.U.cc SOUTH CAROLINA


----------



## 1965elco (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## 1965elco (Jan 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1965elco (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## 1965elco (Jan 25, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1965elco (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


.. Nalga-me Dios !!! :worship:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 581739


 now that's nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

kayleen alfaro


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>



:h5:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

PLEASE TELL ME THEM HUGE ASS TITTS ARE REAL!!!!! 


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


THATS MY BITCH HAHAHAH:thumbsup: SHE FINE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT WHERE R THE GORDITAS AT....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

P1DAILY619 said:


> NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT WHERE R THE GORDITAS AT....


THEY EVERYWHERE.. VATO....GO TO THE MALL....:roflmao:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THEY EVERYWHERE.. VATO....GO TO THE MALL....:roflmao:


lol


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> lol


I LIKE FRESNO,,MY HOMETOWN.....LOVE THE HOOTERS THERE....:biggrin:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THEY EVERYWHERE.. VATO....GO TO THE MALL....:roflmao:


yeah next to the food court haha


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> I LIKE FRESNO,,MY HOMETOWN.....LOVE THE HOOTERS THERE....:biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:fool2:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







. :boink:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


im in lust damnit


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

67 chevy impala said:


> :fool2:
> View attachment 589238
> . :boink:


:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Pinche Oscar at the coffee shop. Lol


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

HoF 1981 said:


> Pinche Oscar at the coffee shop. Lol


that was some secret squirrel shit wright there :biggrin: nice


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HoF 1981 said:


> Pinche Oscar at the coffee shop. Lol


LOOK AT THAT BIG BOOTY..DAMNNNNLOOKED BETTER IN PERSON....:biggrin:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/ModelYajairaDiaz


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


DAMN..WHERES MY PIC..DID SOMEONE STEAL HER....:dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

streetseen.com said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ModelYajairaDiaz


 :fool2:DAAAAAAAM!! :naughty:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

streetseen.com said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ModelYajairaDiaz


MMAAAAAMMMMAAA:fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Miss Misty the Model as seen in the debut issue of StreetSeen's Car Show Hotties Magazine available in early 2013...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Erica Sanchez as seen in the debut issue of StreetSeen's Car Show Hotties Magazine available in early 2013...


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

This chic is sexy


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Face down 








Big ass up lol!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:biggrin:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 591431
> :thumbsup:


:boink:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

mr1987 said:


> Face down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIVE IN FACE FIRST INTO THAT ASSSSSSSS


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

8======D~~~{()} T.T.T...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

streetseen.com said:


>


:boink:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


> Face down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


uffin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mr1987 said:


> This chic is sexy


:fool2:


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


>


Thick mama! Yummy.


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

streetseen.com said:


> Miss Misty the Model as seen in the debut issue of StreetSeen's Car Show Hotties Magazine available in early 2013...





streetseen.com said:


> Erica Sanchez as seen in the debut issue of StreetSeen's Car Show Hotties Magazine available in early 2013...


:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BOB™ (Jan 8, 2013)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Oooweee this one right here!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

BOB™;16287951 said:


> Oooweee this one right here!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> [/QUOTE ]:worship::boink:


----------



## big V (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


ay mmaaaammmaaa:bowrofl:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Damn!!!!! Mamacita!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Niceee boobies!!!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

oohhh shit 


mr1987 said:


>


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

mr1987 said:


>


T T T God Damn!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

DAMN


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

estilo71rivi said:


> DAMN


SAY THAT AGAIN


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mario Loco said:


> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE ]:worship::boink:
> ...


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

mr1987 said:


>


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

mr1987 said:


>


You know homeboy didn't wanna check her with that wand!!!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

OOOHHWeeee!!!dam ...bad ass bitch in Blue


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

mr1987 said:


>


check out the other hoodrats in the background already naked!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:fool2:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

mr1987 said:


>


Good lord. Those are some thick ass hueras!


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

mr1987 said:


>


All that McDonalds went to the right spots! Lol.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

YES


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## kruzerr47 (Jul 9, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> :fool2:


OH my lord!!! You can make out her indentation, a barely visible cameltoe....


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NALGA ME DIOS!E=JOHNNY CHINGAZ;16309606]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:fool2: :fool2: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:bowrofl:


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

I am looking to collaborate with photographers.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Naaa i like the cheese and bullet wounds better.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

FirstRight said:


> I am looking to collaborate with photographers.


Why would you change the color of the car?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Can u change the hynas face? She looks like a smile now cry later mascara


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Can u change the hynas face? She looks like a smile now cry later mascara


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

ALREADY


----------



## kruzerr47 (Jul 9, 2010)

nice !! :thumbsup:


HULKSTER13 said:


> :fool2:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

HULKSTER13 said:


>


DAAMMMMM THIS BITCH FINE


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:fool2:






DAMMMM


----------



## kruzerr47 (Jul 9, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

67 chevy impala said:


> :fool2:
> View attachment 596043
> DAMMMM


 Me love Jan.....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :fool2:


Hahaha oh yeah


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:uh::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

uniques66 said:


> *Nice Picture :biggrin: *


uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


kruzerr47 said:


> :yes:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:fool2: :fool2: dammmn!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :yes:


DAAAMMMMMMMM:boink:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Peek a boo. lol


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Oh hell yeah...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:bowrofl:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :yes:


dammm....:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_*




































KLIQUE 59 SD CHAPTER!*_


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE DARK SKIN CHICANAZ.....SHES FIRME....:biggrin:


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Skanless fuckn hoodrat with no respect for herself nor others.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










shes a nice cougar:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mr1987 said:


>


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup::fool2:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:worship:


mabeg said:


>


:worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


WHAT RESTURANT IS THAT?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

another one... for the eyes...


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!1 :facepalm:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


> another one... for the eyes...


:thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

mabeg said:


> another one... for the eyes...


A huevo


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## kruzerr47 (Jul 9, 2010)

[QUOTE=MEXICA;16335762]Skanless fuckn hoodrat with no respect for herself nor others.[/QUOTE] yea your right ! God bless them !!! :naughty:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

mr1987 said:


> Nice!!!


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

mr1987 said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

ONCE AGAIN... THANKS FOR STARTING MY MORNING WITH THE NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


chiquita


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mabeg said:


> another one... for the eyes...


 nalgame dios:worship:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## edolla22 (Dec 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Adrienne Corona - http://www.facebook.com/ModelAdrienneCorona







Adrienne Corona - http://www.facebook.com/ModelAdrienneCorona







Adrienne Corona - http://www.facebook.com/ModelAdrienneCorona







Adrienne Corona - http://www.facebook.com/ModelAdrienneCorona


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>



THIS FEMALE IS BEAUTIFULL......ALWAYZ ON 2TONES VIDEOS


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:fool2:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


> Me love Jan.....


Ugh Hugh


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> Ugh Hugh


All of a sudden.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE VC chapter...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE OC chapter...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE C.C VEGAS CHAPTER...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> KLIQUE VC chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> KLIQUE VC chapter...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE C.C VEGAS CHAPTER...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Fuck yeah !!:run:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> KLIQUE VC chapter...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> KLIQUE OC chapter...


:wow:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>



:worship:


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :wow::wow::thumbsup:



:worship:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 604516


:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

T.T.T!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


shes perty :naughty:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Our first ever Cali vs. Texas Car Show Hotties battle...

West Coast photographer El Volo and Dirty Souf photographer Jay in Houston each submitted a pic for you to vote on.

Though it's not a blanket rule for all models, generally the "California" look is usually longer and leaner. Slim with big boobs. 

The "Texas" look is short and thick. Emphasis is on a plump ass... with or without big boobs.

So you decide. Which style do you prefer? Sound off by clicking here


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She goes by LOLA in the ALLOVER30.com website, just for peoples info


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> She goes by LOLA in the ALLOVER30.com website, just for peoples info


http://peachyforum.com/t/lola-allover-249510.aspx#


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

streetseen.com said:


> Our first ever Cali vs. Texas Car Show Hotties battle...
> 
> West Coast photographer El Volo and Dirty Souf photographer Jay in Houston each submitted a pic for you to vote on.
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FAMILY FIRST C.C SPIDERS " BLACK WIDOW " & THE SLM CREW


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

streetseen.com said:


> Our first ever Cali vs. Texas Car Show Hotties battle...
> 
> West Coast photographer El Volo and Dirty Souf photographer Jay in Houston each submitted a pic for you to vote on.
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

64 Manny said:


> streetseen.com said:
> 
> 
> > Our first ever Cali vs. Texas Car Show Hotties battle...
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drama:-------:run:


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> FAMILY FIRST C.C SPIDERS " BLACK WIDOW " & THE SLM CREW


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :wow::wow::thumbsup:


:naughty:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> FAMILY FIRST C.C SPIDERS " BLACK WIDOW " & THE SLM CREW


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> FAMILY FIRST C.C SPIDERS " BLACK WIDOW " & THE SLM CREW


BlackWidow is a clean ride :thumbsup: Big props to the owner and Family First


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

64 Manny said:


> streetseen.com said:
> 
> 
> > Our first ever Cali vs. Texas Car Show Hotties battle...
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## plating guru (Jun 4, 2012)

:worship:


mabeg said:


>


:worship:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


:boink::naughty:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

mabeg said:


>


Nice hit that all day


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Damn!!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/eskyemodel


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

streetseen.com said:


> http://www.facebook.com/eskyemodel


:shocked:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW.....WOW.....WOW!!!! NOW THATS AN ASS TO DIE FOR!!!...:boink:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

mabeg said:


>


Damn!!! Damn!!!!


----------



## 83montecarlo (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

83montecarlo said:


> View attachment 616146


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/eskyemodel


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

streetseen.com said:


> http://www.facebook.com/eskyemodel


:boink:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:worship:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


homie girl nice :worship:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

IMGNTS64SS said:


> homie girl nice :worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

mabeg said:


>


anyone.........who is this???????


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

mabeg said:


>


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


DAMN IM HOOKED :bowrofl:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

H8R PROOF said:


> anyone.........who is this???????


If im right its mulher melancia...shes from brazil, google 
Andressa Soares....


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


> <img src="http://api.ning.com/files/RZ8p7OXwjHvIhptFeWsu1xbQPtHQkoRwTIMdrDzqiNXG2sC1gl1V7AofgUiAIFUoiV6jhYqAMwu7-5zNqeY0MZpfXLWMUdcU/4247amazinamie.jpg" border="0" alt="">


<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/fool2.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":fool2:" smilieid="62" class="inlineimg">


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

dj kurse 1 said:


> If im right its mulher melancia...shes from brazil, google
> Andressa Soares....


:fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

mabeg said:


>


those rrr some bad ass j's for a bad ass babe


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

HATE ME said:


> those rrr some bad ass j's for a bad ass babe


 Right on.... :thumbsup:she is a bad one...


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

mabeg said:


>


DAMNNNNNN


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

mabeg said:


>


 Has Herpes....do ur homework fellas.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

212.jpg (283.3 KB) 








200.jpg (190.8 KB) 








DSC03501.jpg (286.6 KB) 








DSC03461.jpg (206.1 KB) 








DSC03464.jpg (240.2 KB)


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

sanjo_66 said:


> 212.jpg (283.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

sanjo_66 said:


> 212.jpg (283.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Sunny Side 75 said:


> View attachment 619678


I have a couple pics of her from Vegas 2011. Will have to find em. Banging body.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

Wedo 505 said:


> I have a couple pics of her from Vegas 2011. Will have to find em. Banging body.


Thats that chick perscilla. I did some shots with her when she was in la a few years ago.


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

mabeg said:


>


STACKED!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Photoshopped ass, I knew the girl on the left. Her ass isn't that big, unless she had ass implants in the last couple of years.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Caballo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Damnnnnn:worship:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:boink:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Huuuuum! :fool2:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Tasty!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

mabeg said:


>


:worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:wow:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>



Holy shit. I almost licked my screen.


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

:boink:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Caballo said:


>


@$$ like *Whoa!*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Caballo said:


> Holy shit. I almost licked my screen.


:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice..


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

IMGNTS64SS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes Yes Yes, now that's what i'm talkin bout:worship::worship::worship:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


DAMNNNNNNNNN......:naughty:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

SEXY!:thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

mabeg said:


>


Daaammmmmm


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

BOOTY rockin' everywhere!!!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:boink:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


THHHHHHIIIIIICCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:wow:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn all kinds of ass in here.... :drama:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

God dam...ass for days on this page n I like it.....


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*my future baby mama lol*



mabeg said:


>


 my


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

mabeg said:


>


...Now THAT'S a nice ass...........


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

mabeg said:


>


This is a real fine broad right there. God damn.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


damn it... speechless :fool2:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


shes liking it :worship:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Check out these headlines :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

[h=1]Man tries to take photo of beaver; it kills him[/h]Evann Gastaldo, Newser12:09p.m. EDT April 11, 2013









(Photo: John Carlisle, AP)

A fisherman in Belarus was bitten to death by a beaver, and all he was doing was trying to take its picture, _Sky News_ reports. The man spotted the beaver while fishing with friends at Lake Shestakov, but as he approached to take a photograph, the beaver bit him on the thigh. The animal managed to sever an artery, and his friends couldn't stop the blood flow.
*NEWSER: * Inside the last-ditch effort to go after Auschwitz guards
_Sky News_ helpfully reminds us that beavers can, of course, bite through trees. Beaver attacks are rare, though, and when they do occur, rabid beavers are generally to blame (as in the 2012 attack in upstate New York). But just this week, a video was posted on YouTube showing a beaver going after a Russian man, reports the _Telegraph_, and two girls were seriously injured after being mauled by a beaver in Virginia last year.


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

sdropnem said:


> Check out these headlines :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> *Man tries to take photo of beaver; it kills him*
> 
> ...


What a shitty way to go out! Damn BEAVERS!!


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


:boink:


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Oh wow.... nice


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice:worship:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:boink:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


She got talent


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

NALGAZ EVERYWHERE.....:biggrin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


nu] nice


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

Chucky-LL said:


> nu] nice


VERY NICE :yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:worship::worship::worship:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Daaaaaaamnnn:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

mabeg said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Caballo said:


>


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

T.T.T. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


got milk?


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

mabeg said:


>




That's too much bacon for my two eggs.


----------



## Onecoolgringo (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Caballo said:


> That's too much bacon for my two eggs.


 sexy


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:yup yup


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

The million dollar ?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 634524


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

There be some nalgonas up in here


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

I did not change the color, I just enhanced the colors. Also I just wanted to show the difference. I did a really quick job. I took like 5 maybe to 7 minutes. I just want to show the difference.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

Caballo said:


> There be some nalgonas up in here


:yes:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


 :fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:fool2:


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 634524


:fool2::bowrofl:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mabeg said:


> [/QUOTE:boink:]


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


> mabeg said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE:boink:]
> ...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:fool2:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Albuquerque


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

:shocked: :boink:






JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 634524


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Fat Pedorro


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


her chet is fouling out


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup::fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Hell Yeah:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

DaaaaaaaMNNNNNNN!!!!


mabeg said:


>


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

All the girls u guys postting are hella fine but the the title says hynas and cars were are the girls possing on cars?


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> Here Ill start :biggrin:


Nice bud chick.s


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

gordo56 said:


> All the girls u guys postting are hella fine but the the title says hynas and cars were are the girls possing on cars?


WHO CARES....A HYNA IS A HYNA....FINER THAN A CAR.....JUST ENJOY IT VATO....:biggrin:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHO CARES....A HYNA IS A HYNA....FINER THAN A CAR.....JUST ENJOY IT VATO....:biggrin:


Haha Serio


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHO CARES....A HYNA IS A HYNA....FINER THAN A CAR.....JUST ENJOY IT VATO....:biggrin:


U got that right pal...hynas bad ass johnny


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHO CARES....A HYNA IS A HYNA....FINER THAN A CAR.....JUST ENJOY IT VATO....:biggrin:


Hell yeah.....no better way to say it....:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


i dont like this one she looks like she got mad at some vato and bit his chet off :chuck:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

IMGNTS64SS said:


> i dont like this one she looks like she got mad at some vato and bit his chet off :chuck:


lol...:roflmao:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHO CARES....A HYNA IS A HYNA....FINER THAN A CAR.....JUST ENJOY IT VATO....:biggrin:


:werd:


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

This whole site is about cars! Keep the pretty pictures coming!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:fool2:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

81cutty said:


>


Haha what's up shy boy ?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:







:naughty:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

mabeg said:


>


GOT TO LOVE A HOOD BITCH....RIGHT PAL


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

mabeg said:


>


DAAAAAAMMMMMMM THATS WHAT I LIKE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


??????


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


  :naughty: :worship:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


ASI MERO


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pornstar Kiara Mia....just for your info....


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Whoa!


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:boink:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:worship::worship::worship:


mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

mabeg said:


>


TTT!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Damm its like a comedy show up in this CAMP .... :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> Damm its like a comedy show up in this CAMP .... :thumbsup:


 hahaha


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

OK....GUESS ITS MY TURN....LETS SEE WHAT I CAN POST.....HMMMMMMM........:biggrin:


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> OK....GUESS ITS MY TURN....LETS SEE WHAT I CAN POST.....HMMMMMMM........:biggrin:



no fat bishes please


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

marquis_on_3 said:


> no fat bishes please


ESTE VATO....U KNOW U WISH U HAD A GORDA RIGHT ABOUT NOW.....:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:5.20 ad :thumbsup: pic by top dog


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HERE U GO MARQUIS ON 3......U KNOW U REALLY LIKE GORDAS......:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BAMM


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>



CHILE PARADO!!!!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

marquis_on_3 said:


> no fat bishes please


Phat girls need love toooo can't exclude themmmm...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh I guess its my turn.... please come back...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

mabeg said:


> Phat girls need love toooo can't exclude themmmm...


yeah that might be a lil to big......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:rimshot::yessad:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:boink:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> HERE U GO MARQUIS ON 3......U KNOW U REALLY LIKE GORDAS......:roflmao::roflmao:


YES MIJO I LOVE GORDAS 2


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNN..GIVE ME 4 MINUTES.....:biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://barriogirls.com/ashley/:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNN..GIVE ME 4 MINUTES.....:biggrin:


2MINS FOR EACH ONE PAL....HA GIVE ME 2 PUMP FOR EACH AKA 2 PUMP CHUMP:boink:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

mabeg said:


>


Veronika Zemanova, That will be 2 points on "NAME THAT HYNA"


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


oh yeah real thick & juicy


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jake07 (Apr 28, 2013)

:run: :roflmao:


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CTEX (Jan 11, 2008)

Why settle for one, when you can have three.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

CTEX said:


> Why settle for one, when you can have three.
> View attachment 642511



I tried telling my wife that. Tried.


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:wow: WOW!!


mabeg said:


>


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ROLLING DEEPS PICS:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Caballo said:


>


:boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


LMAO, chick in second picture has a fucked up tattoo. It's "beautiful" not "beautifull"...
smh....


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:fool2:


mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Caballo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


  :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

Caballo said:


>


:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

On a hot sunny day


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Caballo said:


>


NICE RACK.........yeah buddy


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:worship::worship::worship: LUV IT!!


mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

:yes:


Caballo said:


>


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:worship::worship:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## VILLIAN805 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

VILLIAN805 said:


> View attachment 644115
> View attachment 644116
> View attachment 644117
> View attachment 644118
> View attachment 644119


:boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


That ass needs my handprint on it


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

mabeg said:


>


:boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


 :happysad:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

mabeg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content



:barf:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Ttt fo thick chix


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:boink: NALGOTAS... :yes:


mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Caballo said:


>


:thumbsup::around:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

mabeg said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content



Pushing the limits. You'll either enjoy yourself of be killed with her.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Need to get this thread back on the right track.....


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Nice


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

mabeg said:


>


Scratch n Sniff
:fool2:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Scratch n Sniff
> :fool2:


Lol....


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

chevyboy57 said:


> Nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

mabeg said:


>


Jeaneve Joli another 2 points for me...On Name "That Porn Star"


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

VILLIAN805 said:


> View attachment 644115
> View attachment 644116
> View attachment 644117
> View attachment 644118
> View attachment 644119


Wup Kid !!nice pics ,love the 65 one of my favs..:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

huuuugh huh


mabeg said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DOUGHBOY91 said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


looks like ruthie skye...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

mabeg said:


>


WOW, it is ruthie skye...NICE!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Picture Perfect:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


mabeg said:


>


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 my two favorites


----------



## VILLIAN805 (May 4, 2013)

Yes Sir!!!!:worship:


----------



## VILLIAN805 (May 4, 2013)

VILLIAN805 said:


> Yes Sir!!!!:worship:


:worship:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> my two favorites


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

66ragtop said:


>


badass pic...a fine hyna & car


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

imgntnschgo said:


> badass pic...a fine hyna & car


Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

66ragtop said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

66ragtop said:


>


It would be a lot of fun to ride that


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

mabeg said:


>


YES ​ :fool2::bowrofl:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Niiiiiiiice:thumbsup:


66ragtop said:


>


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

66ragtop said:


>


:boink:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

66ragtop said:


>


nice...any pics from the front end?:rimshot:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

67imp said:


> nice...any pics from the front end?:rimshot:


Unfortunately, not on my 66, but I did get them on my home boys 63.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

66ragtop said:


>


CHINGAO!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66ragtop said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

66ragtop said:


> Unfortunately, not on my 66, but I did get them on my home boys 63.


:thumbsup:Show me the money shot....


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:uh::thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm:


Yeeeeeps! How am I supposed to get anything constructive done now?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

66ragtop said:


>



Nice SEAT(S) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

theloyaltyones said:


> ]


:boink:[/QUOTE]

Nice....


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

66ragtop said:


>


:boink:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

daaaammmm


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Caballo said:


>


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Damnnnn!!!:worship::worship::worship:


66ragtop said:


>


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow thats a big rump right there, any more pics of the girl looking away.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:boink:


Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

286.jpg (290.5 KB)







282.jpg (177.3 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

315.jpg (263.8 KB)







313.jpg (226.2 KB)	







361.jpg (271.2 KB)	







531.JPG (109.4 KB)


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:worship::worship::worship:


sanjo_66 said:


> 286.jpg (290.5 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

There are no cars but here are some hynas


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

mr1987 said:


> There are no cars but here are some hynas



There's an entire selection of goodness there.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Loco 61 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Pachuco's Car Club Show in Santa Paula CA. 6/9/13


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah!!!! Buddy!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


mr1987 said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chiques-OG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Met this chic at Mesa show in April !








What a hottie Jamie vanessa is !!


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


> Met this chic at Mesa show in April !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Caballo said:


>


That pic is sick as fuck. TTT


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

Caballo said:


> [/QUOTE :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

man would I love to be tapping that ass right now...


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

Caballo said:


> [That's one bad bitch, and the girl's not bad either:wow:


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:worship:l Love that pic ^


----------



## ph19 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know who this Sexy Hyna is posing? Anyone know her name? Very sexy......PM me if you have more =)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Chiques-OG said:


> Pachuco's Car Club Show in Santa Paula CA. 6/9/13


:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## el_jalapeno559 (Jul 20, 2012)

TTT!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Caballo said:


>


:thumbsup::boink:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Chiques-OG said:


> Pachuco's Car Club Show in Santa Paula CA. 6/9/13


:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> <img src="https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/264883_571214042901392_409615140_n.jpg" border="0" alt="">


<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/fool2.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":fool2:" smilieid="62" class="inlineimg">


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

OMFGoodness..... This thread ROCKS!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :boink:


Wow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## CTEX (Jan 11, 2008)

Caballo said:


>


DDAAYYUUUMMM!! Now this is my kind of hyna.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>




looks nutricious


----------



## Alex4434 (Jun 24, 2013)

How do you post pics?


----------



## Alex4434 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Alex4434 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Alex4434 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


...:fool2:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

watson rider said:


> View attachment 662044
> [/QUOT...:boink:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:uffin:


Caballo said:


> looks nutricious


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

Alex4434 said:


> View attachment 662584
> View attachment 662584


:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Alex4434 (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/369086-finest-latinas.html#post16749551


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

watson rider said:


> View attachment 662044


wow


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

View attachment 662044
:tongue:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Boywonder365 said:


> Fine assed Mexican/Japanese American Army wife.



:worship:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## ph19 (Mar 22, 2013)

Boywonder365 said:


> Fine assed Mex-Jap Army wife.



Lucky man


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

El Alfonso said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

El Alfonso said:


>


:boink::worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## ph19 (Mar 22, 2013)

sexy Hynas posing .......Berdie


----------



## ph19 (Mar 22, 2013)

maximus63 said:


> :boink:


anyone have name of the star in the girl in the shorts


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

IMGNTS64SS said:


> wow7x's:sprint:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 665866


:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mr1987 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

46'Areosedan said:


> View attachment 666720
> [/QUOTE:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


damn


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

estilo71rivi said:


> damn


Air bags save lives!!!!!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Tt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


estilo71rivi said:


> damn


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

chevyboy57 said:


> Tt


:wow:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

chevyboy57 said:


> Tt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


mr1987 said:


>


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Dayum!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


DAMNIT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:







:naughty:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

^^^Nice^^^


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## RichD (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## RichD (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice Bird..... GT UP!!!!!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

wezzie83 said:


>



TUCSON!!! I recognized it immediately.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

Caballo said:


>


 chingale :thumbsup:


----------



## ph19 (Mar 22, 2013)

imgntnschgo said:


> WOW, it is ruthie skye...NICE!


Super sexy


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

wezzie83 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Caballo said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Last one is (CWB)....cutie with BOOTY


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

mr1987 said:


>


I never understood why photos of chicks pointing guns at you are so popular.


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Brittanya ocampo lookn good


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

:boink: As "Pops" would say, Yeah boy!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

:wow::tongue::naughty:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

She puttin that work in...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

:twak::thumbsdown::nono::rant::420::barf::barf:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

jaylove said:


> :twak::thumbsdown::nono::rant::420::barf::barf:


hno: WTF?? :barf:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Whaaaaaaaaaaat the...


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

jaylove said:


> :twak::thumbsdown::nono::rant::420::barf::barf:


the one on the left looks like popeye in drag!:thumbsdown::barf:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

She ridin it!


----------



## pollo_loco62 (Aug 19, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> Brittanya ocampo lookn good


 _*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  dammmit....*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


hell yea


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:wow:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


My favorite..... :thumbsup: :fool2:


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

estilo71rivi said:


> hell yea


 and getting in a BENTLEY :fool2:


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Uuuhm:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 685485


hells to the yes!!!


----------



## pena65 (Jul 31, 2013)

Her's mine show&Tell


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Beautiful! Nice pic


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/ValerieVeracruzModel


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Caballo said:


>


 Miss Misty as seen in the November 2012 issue of StreetSeen Magazine


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is my contribution... Lol


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

streetseen.com said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ValerieVeracruzModel


:thumbsup:


----------



## big topcat (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


streetseen.com said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ValerieVeracruzModel


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:barf:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup::boink:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Chucky-LL said:


> :fool2:


arent they kids jordans with no air window?


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

mabeg said:


>


these ones kids Jordan's?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/ValerieVeracruzModel


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Omg her feet are disgusting!!


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Omg her feet are disgusting!!


Lol


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

:roflmao:


Heath V said:


> Omg her feet are disgusting!!


----------



## verdugo6969 (Dec 17, 2010)

fuck yes they are pinches patas de chango.


----------



## sapphire (Aug 27, 2013)

Id hit it still, jus change her hi heels to cover toes


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*MY 62 BELAIR*

#NEXT


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Omg her feet are disgusting!!


 lol!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## pjeezy415 (Sep 14, 2013)

her dam feet look like hands:facepalm:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


sorry man but the 3 bitches on the left have to go or give them a brown paper bag!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


I dont like that hat!:thumbsdown::roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> I dont like that hat!:thumbsdown::roflmao:


WHO THE FUCK LOOKS AT A HAT WHEN U HAVE TITS TO LOOK AT.....:dunno::facepalm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

57chevyguy said:


> sorry man but the 3 bitches on the left have to go or give them a brown paper bag!


LIKE U CAN GET BETTER.....:facepalm:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHO THE FUCK LOOKS AT A HAT WHEN U HAVE TITS TO LOOK AT.....:dunno::facepalm:


exactly! what hat?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

verdugo6969 said:


> fuck yes they are pinches patas de chango.


I'm still laughing from that line


----------



## ChevyLowrider760 (Oct 31, 2013)

DOUGHBOY91 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Bad ass pic all the way around.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice ^^^^^^


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


More please :boink:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Nice !!!!!!


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:boink:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


nice


----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Mamasita!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


nice


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:dayum


----------



## chevybomber (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, natural beauty!!!!! Nothing fake or bought!! no fancy hair or makeup!! Just perfect. Thanks for the picture, your beautiful!!


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Seen this thing in person...NO THANKS!!!! Every body followed this monster around in sac that day, I'm guessing to see if it melted under the sun:barf:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


 wow


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

tool usage & safety demonstrated properly


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe this porn star version is better? You choose.


----------



## IMGNTS64SS (Nov 10, 2011)

caballo your a cochino bro ........but I like that in you lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

I LOVE MILK


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mr1987 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

sdropnem said:


>


She is FUCKIN Finnne!!!


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

What's her name?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Sara Varone


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

HUSKY said:


> She is FUCKIN Finnne!!!


Wow!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

T.T.T.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn can I take mine to go?.....she is bad....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NALGOTAS!!!!! SLAP! SLAP!


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

I am looking for all Car Clubs, and Car Enthusiasts who would like to post images of models from Car Shows. The Only Rule is She must be with a Vehicle. 










https://www.facebook.com/hynas.andrydz


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


damn


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

mr1987 said:


>


I love the pics you took, so I redid them and I can retouch the one above. 










and I did a comemortive piece for STREETSTYLE Car Club










I would like you to check out my new facebook designed to give all the Car Show Babes their props. https://www.facebook.com/hynas.andrydz

PS. I like to see what more pics with chicks that you have. I can design a poster with one of the Babes you taken and put your Car Club Logo in place. Lets Collaborate.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

HynasAndRydz said:


> I love the pics you took, so I redid them and I can retouch the one above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get ya own pics homie ! Fuck up ya own pics and leave mine alone


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

why, are you hating man? Just want to know what you don't like. I am a good artist.


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

mr1987 said:


>


One more thing, when the images that you have taken get blown up to a poster size, they get blurry! I can see pixels on her calves. I can smooth out those calves in photoshop. I just did a quick design on what you see their. We can work together, and create some posters or calendars with your pictures that you can sell or give away. I just want recognition.


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Un taco De nalgas please! Con todo...


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>



I'll take her taco, and her nalgas.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


*helllllllllll yes*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

HynasAndRydz said:


> One more thing, when the images that you have taken get blown up to a poster size, they get blurry! I can see pixels on her calves. I can smooth out those calves in photoshop. I just did a quick design on what you see their. We can work together, and create some posters or calendars with your pictures that you can sell or give away. I just want recognition.


You will get recognition when u do something tasteful!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

HynasAndRydz said:


> why, are you hating man? Just want to know what you don't like. I am a good artist.


Not hating !


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Man I jus got thru bangin a chick now I gotta make another call! LOL


----------



## reese63 (Feb 28, 2008)

:nono:...:buttkick:... :guns:


mr1987 said:


> Get ya own pics homie ! Fuck up ya own pics and leave mine alone


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1091113


Mmm. Damn..que rico


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>




I want all of you who have CC clubs that I can help you with all your design needs. Below is the Original and the Retouch of this image.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*my car #DISCONNECTED*



WITH @KUSHBUNNYY ON INSTAGRAM


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Caballo said:


>


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine art for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

A Bigger look


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Where's the cup


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Caballo said:


>



Air bags are ready!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

LRM photo shoot with it old 60 ragg.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

HynasAndRydz said:


> A Bigger look


Styrofoam cup is gone.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Lady Caca


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Caballo said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok, no more Gaga or Caca.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HynasAndRydz said:


> Amazing thing, the Performer Lady GaGa, and then the Natural Gaga. Is it her really. I will show what I think is her and not her. With Comments.
> 
> Everybody knows this GaGa,
> 
> ...


WTF.....are we on Perez Hilton's blog or what...were on a a damn lowrider site...who cares about lady caca


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Fair Enough, I just thought the bottom video was a little interesting. Just Curious.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

man this topic along with a lot of others are full of bullshit now !!!
take this lady GaGa shit someplace else !!!

this topic is suppose to be about females posing with your car ,
half the shit in here is a bunch of garbage ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:roflmao: tell 'em ayy


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

All you guys are taking this way out of proportion. Didn't mean to offend. Anyway I am going to delete it.


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry, it wasn't my attention to get you upset. I took it down. I am a rookie.


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

*Get your Commemorative Hyna and Rydz Tee Shirt, accepting PreOrders NOW!!!*

I am a digital artist, who witnessed his first StreeLow CarShow at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds in 2007 and the LowRider Lifestyle EVERYONE POINTS OUT!!! I have been in love with everything about the LowRider Lifestyle and everything that goes with it. I have been wanting to be apart of it since. I really would like to be a part of it, and decided to create a shirt that recognizes the local talented model from the cities they are from. When you buy a shirt, I will create a design the represents you, your club and model. 

Click below,


----------



## Boywonder365 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Support my sexy MILF wife*

Fellas Im asking for help in buying my girl some tetas. She's trying to model and is actually able to now but she wishes to do nude modeling as well and desires larger breasts for that. Please donate n help us out. Anything y'all can donate is much appreciated. You might see her in print or online sometime once we get them and she starts modeling. for now here are some home pics of her to appreciate. Please follow the link n support. share and get the word out to help her out. The army was willing to pay for that back in 2011 but we couldnt because something came up. Now that we have the chance they changed their policy and no longer pay for them. here is the link ------> http://www.gofundme.com/8m45v0


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Can she model Sunday. I am working with a race car driver and we are looking for models to be part of the racing team. They are entering GT3 Series in 2015


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Boywonder365 said:


> Fellas Im asking for help in buying my girl some tetas. She's trying to model and is actually able to now but she wishes to do nude modeling as well and desires larger breasts for that. Please donate n help us out. Anything y'all can donate is much appreciated. You might see her in print or online sometime once we get them and she starts modeling. for now here are some home pics of her to appreciate. Please follow the link n support. share and get the word out to help her out. The army was willing to pay for that back in 2011 but we couldnt because something came up. Now that we have the chance they changed their policy and no longer pay for them. here is the link ------> http://www.gofundme.com/8m45v0


I am looking for a Model, I can help her set up an account on Model Mayhem


----------



## Boywonder365 (Jan 8, 2012)

our friend is a model currently on MM and my wife has an account on MM as well. Where is the gig?


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

At the Streetlow, we are going to build recognition for the team. They are called Over The Top Team Racing.

Here is some of my art, 

Here is the Race Car Driver











And my work,


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Boywonder365 said:


> our friend is a model currently on MM and my wife has an account on MM as well. Where is the gig?


Sorry, still learning how to use this forum, 

At the Streetlow, we are going to build recognition for the team. They are called Over The Top Team Racing.

Here is some of my art, 

Here is the Race Car Driver











And my work, 


http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q679/FrpJobs/TaliaBeforAfterLW_zpse3ff6451.jpg[\img]

[IMG]http://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q679/FrpJobs/StreetLow%20CarShow%20EVC%20East%20San%20Jose/KodakEasyShare_1_zps3c92d3a6.jpg


Edit Reply


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Boywonder365 said:


> Fellas Im asking for help in buying my girl some tetas. She's trying to model and is actually able to now but she wishes to do nude modeling as well and desires larger breasts for that. Please donate n help us out. Anything y'all can donate is much appreciated. You might see her in print or online sometime once we get them and she starts modeling. for now here are some home pics of her to appreciate. Please follow the link n support. share and get the word out to help her out. The army was willing to pay for that back in 2011 but we couldnt because something came up. Now that we have the chance they changed their policy and no longer pay for them. here is the link ------> http://www.gofundme.com/8m45v0


She's beautiful man, she doesn't need bigger tetas, she's good the way she is.


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

RIGHT ON TIME FOR FATHER'S DAY! WWW.MAGCHOP.COM


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Please move this to OT


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

HynasAndRydz said:


> I am a digital artist, who witnessed his first StreeLow CarShow at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds in 2007 and the LowRider Lifestyle EVERYONE POINTS OUT!!! I have been in love with everything about the LowRider Lifestyle and everything that goes with it. I have been wanting to be apart of it since. I really would like to be a part of it, and decided to create a shirt that recognizes the local talented model from the cities they are from. When you buy a shirt, I will create a design the represents you, your club and model.
> 
> Click below,


*HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO TELL YOU TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR BULLSHIT ???
YOUR FUCKIN RUINING THIS TOPIC THE MOST , GET THE FUCK OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO TELL YOU TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR BULLSHIT ???
> YOUR FUCKIN RUINING THIS TOPIC THE MOST , GET THE FUCK OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



:h5:


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

PAPER CHASER said:


> *HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO TELL YOU TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR BULLSHIT ???
> YOUR FUCKIN RUINING THIS TOPIC THE MOST , GET THE FUCK OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I am not leaving. I have as much right, to be here!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HynasAndRydz said:


> I am not leaving. I have as much right, to be here!


How old are you?


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Does it matter, I am trying to make things happen.


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Look, everyone I am a fan of the Low Rider scene and like to create commemorative shirts. I am going to the StreetLow Event in San Jose this Sunday. I enjoy this forum, I want create commemorative pieces.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Seriously...moderators please move this topic already. .


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HynasAndRydz said:


> Look, everyone I am a fan of the Low Rider scene and like to create commemorative shirts. I am going to the StreetLow Event in San Jose this Sunday. I enjoy this forum, I want create commemorative pieces.


Then GO to OFF TOPIC!!!!


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

I am an artist.


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

My dad, his brother hung out with RUDY MADRID, and Sonny Madrid. Sonny created LOWRIDER magazine. So, I feel part of this community. I am just starting to get into it since going to my first STREETLOW CAR SHOW at the Santa Clara Fairgrounds in 2007. I feel I am apart of this community. So, that is why I am here. I am always learning, especially what to do and not to do here.


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

So, what forum can I advertise. I have a commemorative shirt, I like to sell.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

HynasAndRydz said:


> I am not leaving. I have as much right, to be here!


*EITHER GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC & STOP FUCKING IT UP ,
OR PREPARE TO SAY BYE BYE TO THE SITE . IM TIRED OF ALL YOUR GARBAGE .
GO PLAY IN OFF TOPIC ...

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED !!!*


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

HynasAndRydz said:


> So, what forum can I advertise. I have a commemorative shirt, I like to sell.



Try the classifieds section. Or even ebay. It would probably be more productive for you. There's not that much traffic on this website anymore.


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

At StreetLow in the Santa Clara Fair Grounds


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

HynasAndRydz said:


> At StreetLow in the Santa Clara Fair Grounds


Now Thats Better...Your Catching On...There is a Forum for what ever your looking for...If Not just make your own...(this one is for HYNAS and Cars)...And i'm cool with just BiXcHe$....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

How about this one, 










Jenny

Book her if your interested


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

HynasAndRydz said:


>




Post more you fagget, you got a lot of learning to do


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Butter all over them buns!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Deeproducer Sexy Wheels. A collection of exotic cars, low riders, trucks, bikes and custom vehicles of all sorts. I know you will love this DVD. Check out some of the finest custom cars and vehicles in the country, all on one DVD. These vehicles are like works of art that are beautifully handcrafted. The visuals of these custom beauties are accompanied by a BOMB soundtrack produced by none other than Deeproducer. The hot instrumental tracks go perfectly with these sexy wheels. So be prepared for a visual and musically stimulating ride. 
Get your DVD today at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Deeproducer-S...F8&qid=1403334590&sr=8-2&keywords=deeproducer 
Get your DVD at createspace.com https://www.createspace.com/400601


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

lowridercrazy said:


> Deeproducer Sexy Wheels. A collection of exotic cars, low riders, trucks, bikes and custom vehicles of all sorts. I know you will love this DVD. Check out some of the finest custom cars and vehicles in the country, all on one DVD. These vehicles are like works of art that are beautifully handcrafted. The visuals of these custom beauties are accompanied by a BOMB soundtrack produced by none other than Deeproducer. The hot instrumental tracks go perfectly with these sexy wheels. So be prepared for a visual and musically stimulating ride.
> Get your DVD today at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Deeproducer-S...F8&qid=1403334590&sr=8-2&keywords=deeproducer
> Get your DVD at createspace.com https://www.createspace.com/400601


*GET THIS SHIT OUT OF HERE , GO PEDDLE YOUR DVD SOMEPLACE ELSE & STOP FUCKING UP THIS TOPIC ...*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

Can anybody fix these headlights.


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

↑↑↑ Porn↑↑↑


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Check It out, A friend of mine works for 49ers, They are looking for 49er theme cars for some kind of opening event,
Let me know If anyone Is Interested, He will give me more Information later.


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

keep them picture's coming..


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

A nice mural of a hyna


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

sanjo_66 said:


> Check It out, A friend of mine works for 49ers, They are looking for 49er theme cars for some kind of opening event,
> Let me know If anyone Is Interested, He will give me more Information later.


I got some niner cars and lowrider bikes they would like....


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Art805 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

They gonna regret it later face tats


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

P1DAILY619 said:


> View attachment 1331665
> 
> View attachment 1331673


WTF IS THIS WORLD COMING TOO...GIRLS GETTING THAT PRISON LOOK.....WOW..DO THEY REALLY THINK THEY LOOK SEXY....:roflmao:COME ON LADIES ....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

85CandyCutyy said:


>


Is that Paulina


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Nice!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CADI KID said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

85CandyCutyy said:


>


Now that's picture perfect


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Caballo said:


> A nice mural of a hyna


 Very Nice pic. Where was this photo taken?


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:nicoderm::yes:nice!!!rear end:biggrin:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

plague said:


> Now that's picture perfect


 picture perfect camel toe!!!:rimshot:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

CADI KID said:


>


oof!!


----------



## edolla22 (Dec 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

67imp said:


> oof!!


Chingao!! Looks like buns for thanksgiving! !! She's holding lips hostage!!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

HynasAndRydz said:


> Is that Paulina


:thumbsup::nicoderm::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

plague said:


> Now that's picture perfect


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

plague said:


> Now that's picture perfect


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I got some


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Homie Pelons 62


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Anyone know who this model is? This isn't MzSexia is it??


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Caballo said:


>


Damn....I probably wouldnt even get to putting it in!..lol
this is perfect for me right here..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone know who this model is? This isn't MzSexia is it??


Not even close


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:fool2::worship:


Caballo said:


>


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

BeautyHunter said:


>


NICE AND THICK!!!!!!


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

TMFT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

chevyjohn said:


> NICE AND THICK!!!!!!


She looks like she smells like manteca though...


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Manteca or not.... she got nice titts!!!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Caballo said:


>


We need more pix:drama:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

viejitos miami fl


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

Not Sexia, but I think it's her friend, went by the name La Blue Eyez or some shit like that.


brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone know who this model is? This isn't MzSexia is it??


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

The reason this song was invented


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

jjarez79 said:


> She looks like she smells like manteca though...


shit! like that matters.......... that would be the lube homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

viejitos miami said:


> viejitos miami fl





that's nice


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Let's get this thread going again


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Caballo said:


> Let's get this thread going again


Baby got back


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice bod on this pinup


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Proper tire pressure is often overlooked


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Caballo said:


> :h5: This fool stuck the pinky in the stinky but I aint mad at him got nothing but love


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahah ^


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

J LO cruisin an Impala rag


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Showing off that plaque!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

ttt que vivan las putas!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Caballo said:


> Showing off that plaque!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## convicted (Feb 2, 2015)

:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## stknimpalas (Feb 23, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HynasAndRydz (Feb 9, 2014)

*SLM Car Show Salinas 2015*

I want to thank the Eastsider Riders for allowing me to travel with them to Salinas StreetLow Car Show.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Ttt


----------

